# April / Delilah / Vernica's Foaling thread Cam Up



## a mini dream come true

I don't have a deffinate foalong date. She is not bagged at all. What's ya'lls opinion on a date?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Believe it or not she had four baths in 2 days. We had rain night before last and Delilah decided to roll in her new turf.



So now instead of Georgia red clay she has West Texas Sandy dirt.


----------



## cassie

Hi Hazel








come now, you have to show us full body pics of your mare LOL we wanna see how pretty she is



she looks to be at least 11 months to me... but as you know I am NO expert... will wait and see what the experts think...

do you have a rough estimate on how far along she is?

please post pics of your lovely lady, full body pics would be great!!



:yeah





Love her markings from what I can see hehe


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I agree with Cassie, we will not give any advice until we see some full pics of this new little angel





Only kidding



She has no udder yet so she could be at least a month away but hey with these girls who knows?


----------



## lucky lodge

oh cool another one to watch



:yeah ..i agree with the girls need better pics

but by the udders she looks like she got a way to go..need more imfo like is she a maiden mare

when she could of been breed..do you no of any imfo on pass foaling ect ect

but she does have that prego belly

oh what is her name................


----------



## MeganH

Yay another mare! We definitely need full body pictures


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you decided to 'add' Delilah to this forum Hazel - I read that she and your other new ones had arrived safely. But we need proper pictures (close-ups are not needed yet) and lots of details .........please!

You must be so excited to finally have them all home with you.


----------



## lucky lodge

she is a lovely mare ,,if that was 2 months wow she,s got big


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Diane for posting the full pic or Delilah. As you can see she has grown in two months. El Rey did do a great job on this little girl and she is beautiful. Can't wait for the foal to get here. Delilah is 12 yrs old and I'm not sure how many foals she has had. Maybe Diane can fill us all in. But I don't think she is a maiden. Diane help me out here. April didn't send papers because she is waiting on them to get back from the offices.





Hubby took the pic for me. We have snow on the ground. Poor Son Rise came from Sunny Florida to snow



. At least they have a barn to be in



I think Delilah ran with the stallion until February 2011. She is bred to a beautiful snow cap appy. Any more questions feel free to ask. I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## MeganH

She is beautiful!


----------



## Wings

Pretty mare! Do you have any photos of the stallion she ran with?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll have to see if I can post it. Let me ask.


----------



## cassie

WOW she is lovely!!! Diane your stallion did do a great job on her!



you are so lucky Hazel to have such a great looking mare!! can't wait to see how her baby turns out!! you must be SO EXCITED!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie, I am very excited. Now it's to the waiting game. I think I spend most of my time waiting for something.





Thank you Megan, I'm really proud of her.

Wings, I'm waiting for permission to post a pic of the stud, but I know you can go the Porterfield Farm and look under their Stallions you can see a pic of the stud. His name is Toyland Tamboro. I'm not doing anything wrong by sending you to someones site am I?



They have a banner here on LB.


----------



## MeganH

Oh, he is beautiful too!! I cannot wait to see their foal!!


----------



## Wings

Oooh I like him!


----------



## AnnaC

This is going to be a fabulous foal.








She's got to be 'moving' soon if she ran with the stallion "until" February!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, That is what I was told and I felt foal movement Sunday evening while I was feeding her. I love her



and I love the stud too



so I'm very excited about this foal



:BananaHappy . I have her up on the camera now that shows in our bedroom so I can start watching her to get used to her routine for here. I haven't started locking her in the barnstall at night yet. She still has a little run outside she can go to at night. April would go outside to pee or poo and then come back in and so far that is what Delilah is doing too. I'll be taking some more pics this weekend to compare.

This last year I have learned a lot from all of you on here and I want to be very sure of what I'm seeing now with Delilah. And I've learned that pics to compare are a wonderful thing. It really helps to see changes. So lots of pics that are dated.

There are not enough words to thank all of you for sharing your experiences on here so others might learn



. I am very very grateful for being part of this forum.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Anna, That is what I was told and I felt foal movement Sunday evening while I was feeding her. I love her
> 
> 
> 
> and I love the stud too
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm very excited about this foal
> 
> 
> 
> :BananaHappy . I have her up on the camera now that shows in our bedroom so I can start watching her to get used to her routine for here. I haven't started locking her in the barnstall at night yet. She still has a little run outside she can go to at night. April would go outside to pee or poo and then come back in and so far that is what Delilah is doing too. I'll be taking some more pics this weekend to compare.
> 
> This last year I have learned a lot from all of you on here and I want to be very sure of what I'm seeing now with Delilah. And I've learned that pics to compare are a wonderful thing. It really helps to see changes. So lots of pics that are dated.
> 
> There are not enough words to thank all of you for sharing your experiences on here so others might learn
> 
> 
> 
> . I am very very grateful for being part of this forum.


you know we love pics Hazel!!



so keep them coming!



I can imagine you would be VERY excited! lots of gorgeous new babies coming this spring



I will be watching when you get her up on marestare! you will be putting her on marestare won't you? lol just checking





we love having you as part of this forum!! the more the merrier!


----------



## lucky lodge

your welcome hazel,,ill be watching and sharing as much imfo with you as i can...

my first 3 foals were a big learning curve for me





I cant wait to be a auntie



:yeah



:yeah

Oh i had a camera in my room to and thay are great,, worth every cent..i called it the foaling cave

i took photos of my foaling cave and posted them...so come on weres your foaling cave photos..


----------



## Eagle

Hubby hated my foaling theatre




no much going on in my bedroom cos I was glued to the screen


----------



## AnnaC

Too much information Renee!!


----------



## Eagle

sorry


----------



## Wings

If you can try and take pics around the same time of day it can also help. I always took mine either just before or during their dinner





Also read everything you can! I love 'The Complete Book of Foaling' and read it three times over before my first foal was even due. I now reread it at the start of each foaling season.


----------



## lucky lodge

the complete foaling book is a great book,,but man did it scare the sh#t out of me the things that

can go wrong but its better to be prepared


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm hoping to get the book for Christmas, but I may get it before



The girls always tell me to wait because I always get someting I want or need before Chrismas so it makes it hard to buy for me



:rofl . For the last year I have read everything on the forum and net that I could find on foaling. and yes it did scare the sh#### out of me. Lost the foal from April (mare) last March. Hubby said it was premature. Any way I havebeen studing and watching the foaling threads and marestare



:shocked



:shocked , but still not sure of myself



Hubby has got up many a night and asked. "are you coming to bed?" I work during the day so I can only watch at night. That's why I want to get marestare for Delilah. I work about 5 or 6 minutes from the house, but can't get marestare on the computer there. I can tho check on LB and the threads. So far they haven't blocked LB



I may have to retire if they do



:rofl



. The last pic, as you can tell was at dinner. That will be about the best time for me to take pics during the week so I'll set that as my picture time. Thanks for the heads up Wings

I'm horrible with names so give me a little bit to get everyone sorted. Sorry I'm rambling. Renee you are just too cute



:rofl



:rofl . Renee I have your name association so There is one. Cassie is easy (don't take that wrong) there's two. Please forgive me Wings and Lucky Lodge I don't have ya'lls association yet, but I will





Nothing new to report on Delilah. I know it's a little early, but I'm still watching. I even have my foaling kit ready. Thank ya'll for being my support and help with watching. I'll be talking to Heather in the next week or so to find out what I need to get everything hooked up for marestare.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here's pics of Delilah and Tamboro the stud she is bred to. What do ya'll think are the possibilities?









Please forgive the bad hair day and funky hat. It was cold and I had been chasing the grandson.


----------



## Wings

Half my family calls me Wings so no worries on that count!





You've got the potential for pinto, spots or both with that breeding!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Wings. I would love to see spots



Spots before my eyes would be a good thing




:rofl



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge

he,s a lovely stallion ,,guna be a nice foal..

my real name is jenny or jen ...i normal call every one by there forum names as there,s to many renee,s

and anna,s sorry guys



:rofl



LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Diane, Missed you. So glad to see you back. Are the kids being a little better now? I hope so. I wouldn't mind having a filly that looks like Lola. I've always thought she was very pretty.





'

Sometimes the forum names are long, like mine and I just like to know everyones given name


----------



## jessj

Hi Hazel! I just wanted to post a pic of my Ferrari for you. Tamboro is his sire and Delilah is his maternal grand dam (his dam is pa peppermint patty). Ferrari is a bay and white pintaloosa with one blue eye. He also moves beautifully! I LOVE to sit and watch him run around his pasture! These pics are from earlier in the summer. He is in his winter woolies now, but I can tell that his blanket is spreading and there are more spots coming in underneath it! Maybe this will help give you an idea of the possibilities!

ps...the pics arent great...he is much prettier in person!


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Shes such a pretty mare 



 and love the stallion too..thats going to be one cutie baby 



:yeah


----------



## Eagle

Hazel this is going to be one cute baby



Thanks for the pics, you are learning well



we LOVE pics


----------



## AnnaC

Hazel, a little tip regarding names! Last year I made a list of the foaling mares, then I put the owners LB names next to the mares, then, as I got to know them, I put the owners proper names next to that. Soon got everyone sorted - as long as i left the list right by my computer as names really get me muddled! Of course I then had to add the foals names as the mares gave birth etc etc. Now I'm in a muddle again as most of our wonderful friends on here have produced several foals from several mares as the time passed - must make myself a new list!!





Regarding colours, I'm not even going to go there! Last year I put Dragon (sorrel overo pinto) to Chapella (black and white pinto who has always thrown coloured foals from my solid coloured other boys) and got a jet black filly with a narrow white face stripe. This year the same pair produced, as expected, a well marked chestnut and white pinto!!

Bad pic of this pair of sisters. So guessing colours is not something that I do. LOL!!






Must add that, no, the foal's leg was not about to drop off!! She is on quite a steep slope and took a step closer to her sister just as my phone went 'click'. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Must add that, no, the foal's leg was not about to drop off!! She is on quite a steep slope and took a step closer to her sister just as my phone went 'click'. LOL!!






Anna no one thinks your horses legs are falling off





You are a scream, pass what ever it is that you are on tonight


----------



## AnnaC

ps. just thought of another interesting colour. The other black yearling in that picture above (totally black - no white anywhere) is out of a black and white mare who also has Sabino (dam snowflake appy, sire black and white) by my Falabella boy, who does often throw colour from solid mares - but even then I end up with a black!!????


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee - nothing exciting, just



and polo mints!!

But we are having bad storms here and the moon is not far from being full!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Jess, thanks for the pics of Ferrari. He is getting better looking every day, I thnk. And more blanket



how wonderful. Ooh, my Delilah has a grandbaby. So everyone. Delilah is not a madien. Guess I'm going to have to start a family tree for her



:rofl





Even though I would like to see lots of spots, my main concern is that the foal (boy or girl) is HEALTHY! I'm gong to love it no mater what it looks like



We all can put in our order of what we want, but we all want the same thing at foaling. A healthy foal, our main concern.





AnnaC, we're thinking along the same lines. Last night I started my list with forum names and given names.



:rofl



. Such pretty babies. AND all the green



. I've about given up on seeing green around here for a while. Hopefully we'll get enough moisture to have some pasture next spring.

Thanks Renee (Eagle), I've been trying to soak everything up like a sponge. Some may drip back out, but I try to keep it from doing that



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## MeganH

That list is a good idea. It is hard to remember, especially at first!

And I love Ferrari, Jess!


----------



## Eagle

O:k Diane, as you asked so nicely




I apologise if I forget anyone.

Eagle -	Renee

Castle rock-	Diane

Cassie- Cassie

Anna C- Anna

Megan H- Megan

Wings- Bree

Lucky Lodge- Jenny

Litlebitty Britches- Kara

Zoey829- Lea

mrsj - Maria

Little Ribbie - Heidi

a mini dream come true - Hazel

Lindi-loo - Linda


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Renee, I'm going to print this out



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Renee - now could you just add all the mares, plus their babies (plus all the others that get talked about in our posts!) alongside each of the names!!!


----------



## cassie

good work Renne



lol

how is Delilah looking Hazel? can we see some pics of her grandbaby??


----------



## jessj

Cass -my ferrari is her grandbaby! And he is sired by the stallion that she is in foal to now! So he will be a nephew/half brother to Delilah's foal...i think that I am as excited as Hazel to see what we get...lol!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi everyone,

Jess thank you for the explaination. I'm not sure I would have gotten it right.



Wow it's going to get conplicated even more trying to remember who had who. Diane do you still own Pepermint Patti? That would be Delilah's sister, right?

Cassie, Delilah is doing great. not much changes



. I was going to take photos today, but It's RAINING



:yeah . It's been so long we are all thankful for the rain now. Hopefully we can get out of this drought. Delilah is in her little barn, so maybe I can get out there to take a pic or two later today. I will try. It's been a week so I know there has been some sort of change I just need to see the diffenence in the pics.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Help guys. What's going on? Delilah looks leaner now than she did a week ago.





or is it my imagination? Not any change in her udder. It's still raining so she is in the barn so hard to get pics. Do you need different angles? Could it be feed. I'm not sure what the PO were feeding or how much. I know she had grass and we don't here.


----------



## Wings

Somtimes the whole 'moving house' thing can shift their weight around as they egt used to new feed and new routines. Two of my girls, Beauty and Dreamy, looked rather lean in their first two weeks here before they properlys ettled in.

If concerned you might want to up her roughage a little.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Wings, It can't hurt. I'll be getting in touch with the POs also to see what they were feeding her.


----------



## lucky lodge

i think her weight looks fine,but yer if your worried up her hay like wings said..

my vet told me that a change of feed can also change there udders to...like dusty i change her feed and it

made her udders go from big to small...


----------



## chandab

Haven't been on the marestare forum in awhile, its December in Montana, I'm not thinking of foals yet; so I missed this thread. Your mare is lovely, can't wait to see her foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Chanda, We're all excited. Just waiting. Glad you could join us





Jenny, I hadn't tought of that, but a new place I should of figured. I'm going to give her a little more hay in the morning and we'll keep a close eye on her. Daughter seems to think it is just the way she is standing..


----------



## Eagle

It is important Hazel that you put Delilah in the same position for each photo otherwise it is very hard to see differences. Her tummy will change shape every time the foal moves so sometimes she will seem very wide and then as she gets close she will go slimmer and her tummy will drop lower. O

I agree with Bree on maybe upping slightly her hay to see.


----------



## jessj

a mini dream come true said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Jess thank you for the explaination. I'm not sure I would have gotten it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it's going to get conplicated even more trying to remember who had who. *Diane do you still own Pepermint Patti? That would be Delilah's sister, right?*
> 
> * *
> 
> Cassie, Delilah is doing great. not much changes
> 
> 
> 
> . I was going to take photos today, but It's RAINING
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah . It's been so long we are all thankful for the rain now. Hopefully we can get out of this drought. Delilah is in her little barn, so maybe I can get out there to take a pic or two later today. I will try. It's been a week so I know there has been some sort of change I just need to see the diffenence in the pics.


Peppermint Patti is Delilah's daughter. This link is to her pic!

http://porterfieldfa...s/item/49-patty

Patty's sire was a minimal buckskin pinto and she was foaled in 2005. The Porterfield's helped me with Ferrari's transport and I picked him up at their place. I got to see Tamboro in person while I was there....He is GORGEOUS!! I think that you are going to have one awesome foal out of this match up! I think that Tamboro is also the sire of Miss Diane's boy Volt!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks everyone for all of the information. Can't wait for Delilah to foal, so I can see her little present. It is going to be so very exciting



. When I went out to feed this evening I got to spend time with her. brushing and just getting to know her a little better. She is really such a sweetie



. She is not real keen on me feeling her udder and belly, but she is getting better about it. I've upped her hay a little since she doen't have any grazing.

I'll try to remember to keep her in the same pose when I take pictures instead of switching sides. It does make a difference. Didn't really think about it until I was looking at the pictures side beside.

Think I may have new babies tonight. Our miniature long haired Dashound is acting like she is about ready to have her little ones. So more babies to watch. Better go check on her. Talk to you later.


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> Think I may have new babies tonight. Our miniature long haired Dashound is acting like she is about ready to have her little ones. So more babies to watch. Better go check on her. Talk to you later.



I hope we get pics! I love dachshunds!!!



:wub


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo puppies!! Hope all goes well for your little girl!


----------



## a mini dream come true

We have 3 puppies. 2 girls and a boy. all are doing well. Momma is doing great and very protective. No pics yet



She keeps hiding them so I'll have to wait a day or two. Wanted to let eveyone know though all is well.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah looking forward to see the pictures


----------



## lucky lodge

oh puppies so cute



:wub



picture please


----------



## a mini dream come true

Momma is still hard to get away from babies to take pics. She is still hiding them from me, but I managed one before she jumped back up on the bed. Yes, our spare bed is the bed for our new babies. We have tile floors and she doesn't think it is warm enough for her babies. LOL






The two together are girls and the other is a dapple boy.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Momma is still hard to get away from babies to take pics. She is still hiding them from me, but I managed one before she jumped back up on the bed. Yes, our spare bed is the bed for our new babies. We have tile floors and she doesn't think it is warm enough for her babies. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two together are girls and the other is a dapple boy.


NAW!!!!! Hazel! they are SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!



:wub



:wub



mega congratulations!!!


----------



## Eagle

Hazel they are adorable



Thanks for posting. Is this her first litter? My Yorkie was really funny with her first cos she is very attached to me and follows me like a shadow ALL day but when she had her babies she would walk after me then stop and go back to her litter, then come out again etc this would go on for ages until I would sit down near her babies then she was happy.

Just be careful as they get a bit older that they don't fall off the bed.





Congratulations


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww such cutie newborns 



 :wub gorgeous


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you all. This is her third litter so she is a really good momma.



I'll keep an eye one them and when they start moving more they will go in a very large kennel on the floor with lots of padding and a heated blanket. That's what I did with the last litter. Then Roxie will be happy as a clam.


----------



## MeganH

aww congrats on the fur babies! We will need more pictures as they grow


----------



## jessj

Aww...cuties! I used to groom a long haired dapple boy...he was my favorite doxy boy! SO HANDSOME!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what gorgeous little cuties, bless them.









Clever girl Roxie!!








Hopefully she will let you take more pics in a day or two??

How's Delilah progressing? Have you told her about the new babies - maybe it would help her decide to hurry things along a bit?


----------



## a mini dream come true

AnnaC said:


> Oh what gorgeous little cuties, bless them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clever girl Roxie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she will let you take more pics in a day or two??
> 
> How's Delilah progressing? Have you told her about the new babies - maybe it would help her decide to hurry things along a bit?


Yes Roxie is clever. sometimes too clever.





Delilah is doing good. I have felt foal movement and been able to watch it move, but still no udder or other signs of impending birth. She takes a sternal laydown about 6 every morning.



Been watching her to get used to her routine at night. Of course there may be surprises, but she sleeps quite a bit. She is very upright with her head except when she is sleeping. It is so cute



. I can glance and know if she is awake or asleep. I'll try to take pics this weekend so ya'll can see. She'snot as big as some of ya'll I've seen.


----------



## chandab

Congrats on the cute little puppies.


----------



## lucky lodge

a mini dream come true said:


> Yes Roxie is clever. sometimes too clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delilah is doing good. I have felt foal movement and been able to watch it move, but still no udder or other signs of impending birth. She takes a sternal laydown about 6 every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching her to get used to her routine at night. Of course there may be surprises, but she sleeps quite a bit. She is very upright with her head except when she is sleeping. It is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> . I can glance and know if she is awake or asleep. I'll try to take pics this weekend so ya'll can see. She'snot as big as some of ya'll I've seen.






she,s having a lay down same time every morning ,,,saffire and sweety did that about a week before thay foaled ohhh she could be close...



:yeah and she doing lots of neck streching...she close



:yeah

as for her udders she may fill up quick...is she getting soft around her tail and hooha...


----------



## a mini dream come true

Her are the new pics!



I'm still not seeing much changes in her. No udder Tail head not soft . What are ya'lls opinion after looking at these pics?














She likes to roll so her tail is a mess. Please all opinions are welcome. She is getting 2 lbs of Alfalfa chaffe haye and 1 cup of Miniature horse and pony and 1 cup of Mare and foal. Pus a flake of Timonthy hay a day. The chaffe haye is in a bag, so it is measured by the pound, Is this enough? Or is the foal pulling everything. She is not skinny, but she sure donesn't look like some of yours I've seen with foal.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I don't feed chaff to preggo mares as it can be dangerous if the foal eats it, you could reduce that down slowly until she is off. Us British don't do cups



it confuses us



do you know how much in weight of miniature and pony and mare and foal she is getting? One last thing, does she finish all her hay?

She isn't as fat as my girls but that is cos mine are on grass 24/7 so they look like hairy pigs


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Eagle, Yes she does finish all of her hay and I'll have to weigh the pellets to see how much they weigh. What would you recomend? I really wish mine had some pasture to graze on, but until spring that is not going to happen. I feel bad for them not having the natural grazing.


----------



## Eagle

I would increase her hay so that she has it to nibble on whenever she wants to, I spread it around in the winter so they have to wander about to get it. Check on the food bag to see how much they recommend, we can't get either of those foods so I am not sure how much they should get per body weight. Once you have weighed the cups we will be able to see if she is getting the correct amount


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Eagle, I go do that and get back with you


----------



## a mini dream come true

ok According to the bag directions Delilah should be getting 2lbs. of Miniature horse and pony. I just weighed a cup of it and it weighs 1/2lb, so between that and the mare and foal she is only getting half of what she needs.



I'll be increasing her pellets as well as her hay. While I was outside I spread another flake abound her outside area.



I had just been feeding her like I feed the other two and didn't take into account her being bigger and preggers



. I feel so stupid. poor baby. She is such a doll and I haven't been feeding her enough.



:frusty


----------



## Eagle

We have all done it Hazel so don't feel bad, just remember to increase it very slowly.


----------



## AnnaC

As Renee said, remember to keep food changes or increases slow. I too would get rid of the chaff and feed a lot more hay - remember that horses naturally 'graze' some 20 hours out of the 24 and this is what keeps ulcers at bay. Also you need to get rid of the horse and pony pellets and get her on to the full amount of mare and foal feed. You are going to have a small foal who may well pop its nose/mouth into it's Mommas feed bowl - mare and foal feeds are 'made' so that they are reasonably safe for baby to pick up, your horse and pony pellets will probably be too hard for a foal (mare and foal pellets usually 'disolve' in saliva, so a foal chewing/mouthing on one should not choke, but your normal pony pellets have to be chewed by animals with teeth!)

Dont worry if she starts to put on a little extra weight - a lot of mares can lose a lot of weight at foaling and I, for one, like to build my girls up before they go into labour - yes even those that are fat piggies. LOL!!

So plenty of hay to nibble at, no chaff, a slow reduction of the horse and pony and a slow increase of the mare and foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks guys



, I gave her a little more mare and foal tonight and another flake of hay. I will decrease the chaffe hay a little at a time while increasing her hay hay. I'll be switching April over slowly also.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> ok According to the bag directions Delilah should be getting 2lbs. of Miniature horse and pony. I just weighed a cup of it and it weighs 1/2lb, so between that and the mare and foal she is only getting half of what she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be increasing her pellets as well as her hay. While I was outside I spread another flake abound her outside area.
> 
> 
> 
> I had just been feeding her like I feed the other two and didn't take into account her being bigger and preggers
> 
> 
> 
> . I feel so stupid. poor baby. She is such a doll and I haven't been feeding her enough.
> 
> 
> 
> :frusty


You doing a great job looking after her Hazel!! don't feel bad we all make mistakes and the fact that you are listening and learning from these wonderful ladies shows how much you love and care for your girls!! I agree with Anna, build up her condition a bit more so she has enough nutrients and good stuff that she will be able to feed her baby without taking from her own fat stores... I'm sure you will have no problem getting the little excess weight off her after she foals



unless you in my case n my silly Suzie won't lose the weight! and reckons she is starving !! LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks guys. We did farrier work yesterday a and cleaned stalls and paddocks. Rain started last night so we will have it all to do again. Delilah likes the rain. She has been out in it most of the morning. Hubby is watching the camera. Silly girl. II'd stay out of the rain and stay dry


----------



## lucky lodge

my mares would stand in the rain. but when the foals came and it rains thay run into there stables

clever girls....................


----------



## a mini dream come true

lucky lodge said:


> my mares would stand in the rain. but when the foals came and it rains thay run into there stables
> 
> clever girls....................


Taking care of the babies like good mommas do. Hope Delilah knows that lesson.


----------



## Eagle

Good luck Hazel, cos mine don't



they stand out in the pouring rain with their babies



but I think it bothers me more than it does the babies cos they seem happy enough even when they are soaked


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Good luck Hazel, cos mine don't
> 
> 
> 
> they stand out in the pouring rain with their babies
> 
> 
> 
> but I think it bothers me more than it does the babies cos they seem happy enough even when they are soaked


Same here Renee!!



silly mares!! Finn loves jumping in the puddles!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Diane, Let me see if I can get some new ones. Roxie is sharing the bedroom with two of the granddaughters this week so she has gotten over the protective stage. I'll post some in just a little bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, Here is a new pic of the little boy.


----------



## a mini dream come true

He is a little cutie.It's not very often you get a Dapple, but his dad is a dapple, but the older he gets the less dapple he has and more solid black and tan.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww he is just so cute - would love to see pics of his Momma and Papa too.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is a pic of dad and his older sister. She is also dapple


----------



## a mini dream come true

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE!

The one on the left is the sister and the one on the right is daddy. they usually get to about 9 inches tall and weigh about 8 or 9 pounds. They are not big dogs. They are great family dogs. Dalton has wagged they around since he was big enough to pick them up and none of them have ever tried to bite or snap at him, but they really let you know if someone drive up on the place.

We are going up to Mirrie's in a little while and I plan on taking pictures of Son Rise and Vernica. I'm excited to see them. It has been two weeks since I've been up there. Sure will be glad to get them all together again.

Everyone have a wonderful Christmas and I'll be checking in on my cell phone.


----------



## a mini dream come true

New Pics of Delilah. Poor baby could sure use a bath, but it's too cold right now.








She is a little lopsided in this shot. I figured out from the paperwork that she ran with the stallion probably until at least the 9th of March 2010. That was when the health certificate was done to ship her to Georgia. What do ya'll think another month?


----------



## cassie

hard to tell, but yeah... maybe even more? but I am not expert hehe

she looks gorgeous though!! and don't worry bout the whole bath thing!! LOL I'm sure she would get just as dirty just as quick!


----------



## lucky lodge

what a pretty little girl



i reckon she,ll foal about the 10th of feb has she started to bag up yet


----------



## a mini dream come true

No Jenn , she's not bagging up yet. That's why just the side veiw. She does look deeper in the belly than she did on the 11th, but no "v". Each time I post pics here I also print them so I can compare



Ther is a little difference, but not much. I try to stay at the same angle and about the same distance. Time will tell I guess.



Not much sleep last night. The dogs kept me awake most of the night. Couldn't figure out what was wrong with them. Just constant noise all night.


----------



## cassie

Lol you poor thing! It's probably good that Delilah has a a little longer to go



the puppies will be older n less demanding n you might be able to catch up on sleep


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well home at last and exhausted. But I still have horses to feed dogs to let out again and guess what!!

Coca has a baby!!



:yeah



A beautiful little dapple puppy



. She is protective so am not sure if it is a girl or boy. Diane I think this one is even prettier, if possible, than Roxie's little boy.



Whew! That is why they were so noisey last night. Cocoa was trying to figure out where she wanted to have her puppy and be safe and Jaz was out. I forgot to make sure he was in his room last night.



:frusty That's what happens when your routine is broken.



Maybe things will get back to normal. Of course we still have one more holiday next week so a three day weekend. I really enjoy them, but my first day back to work is always crazy.



this is the way I feel by the end of the day with everybody wantiing this or that. Hope everyone elses day went better.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh congrats on your puppy,, she only had 1 puppy wow

cant wait for pictures


----------



## a mini dream come true

This little Dashound is very small. She may weigh 5 lbs at the very most. I have never seen one as small as her. Cocoa is the color of cocoa and slick haired. The rest of mine are long haired and almost double her size. I am so proud or her to be having one puppy. She won't be having anymore though. Most of the time dashounds have three or four. That is a pretty normal litter. When I can get her to quit hiding I'll take a pic of her and Dudley and you will see the size diffenence.




. This little one was a slip-up on my part. I missed her cycle and didn't know she was preggers



. not what I wanted to happen. At least she is ok and didn't have any problems!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww CONGRATULATIONS on the birth your new pup 





 

 love the pictures of Delilah so very pretty and her belly is looking good


----------



## cassie

Yay congratulations!!!



How exciting!



Yay for baby puppies! Can't wait tosee some pics






Hope you are able to get a good nights sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Udate on Delilah. I think I'm seeing some changes in her not a lot but some softness around the tail still no bag. Here's the latest pic I too this afternoon after we had our little outing.





I'don't think she is going to get wide. Seems like Delilah is carring all in the middle what do you think? this nest pic was taken on 12/11/11 nearly a month ago.


----------



## lucky lodge

well she getting that nice v shape and starting to soften around the tail

i reackon she,s got maybe a month to go ...can you take some udder photos for us

i cant remember but is this her first foal


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's not her first foal, but I'm not sure how many she has had. I'll try to lake an udder pic tomorrow, but there is not bag.

The new pics of Lady are great. She is looking so good. I'm not sure about color so I can't help you with that.


----------



## Eagle

Yep Hazel I see progress but from theses pics it looks like she still has quite a way to go yet. bwdik


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> Yep Hazel I see progress but from theses pics it looks like she still has quite a way to go yet. bwdik



Renee, I was thinking the same thing last night while looking at the pics together. I've been going by the numbers of what I was told, but from what I see I am wondering if it will be February or March. This is all so confusing and frustrating



:frusty . I can feel foal movement and sometimes see it. Rosie and Chablis that are due this month (basically this week) look wider from behind than Delilah and of course she doesn't even have a bag starting.



. I don't want a repeat of last year






ray . Question. Would ya'll be able to tell more if you could watch her on camera? I'm thinking yes,bwdik. I am just ready to pull my hair out



.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel judging by what little Miss Suzie did to us all the answer to your question is " probably not"

Of course us Aunties would be very pleased if we could watch her on cam and would willingly help you get some rest but that is up to you.

I think she will get wide like all minis and then slim down just before birthing as the foal gets into position. You will also probably notice a difference in her character as many mares get all clingy and cuddly before foaling. Have you thought about testing her milk when she starts to bag up? I know Anna doesn't agree with me on this one but I found it very helpful with my high risk mare. Having a family I can't afford to loose too much sleep (I get grumpy)



and the milk test allowed my to relax and not miss her foaling. My mares are all very good about being touched all over and didn't really even notice me faffing around down there as I did it whilst they were eating.

Can you take a pic from behind so we can see how she is?






Just read back as I couldn't remember her dates and if she ran until February with the stallion she could be one of those darn mares that doesn't bag up until after! What does her hooha look like Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee, I'll go take some pics now and get them posted so you can see. brb


----------



## Eagle

good girl.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I just took new pics and I just don't know. I'm not seeing what you'd expect by now.




















Since I've gotten her I have not found anything that would indicate that she has lost the foal. I know I've felt foal movement, but looking at the pics am even second guessing myself on that now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Eagle

She doesn't look anywhere near to foaling so is it possible that she was with a stallion later than Feb? Did they tell

when you bought her if a pregnancy test had been done?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh and here is a couple of pics of April due May 28th





She is due a trip to the farrier. Overdue actually.






And of course Peanut. she wants attention also. She is our boxer.


----------



## Eagle

Yes she is much bigger than Delilah. I would try and get her feet done asap as the extra weight on long toes isn't a good combination


----------



## Eagle

Has anyone seen



lately? Perhaps if you post another puppy pic our teacher will turn up


----------



## a mini dream come true

yes definately. The holidays through me way off. The daughter's new boyfriend tried to trim her fooves and he didn't take near enough off. He may be good, but I think April's feet were something new to him. He did a good job on the others. Bless his heart. He is used to big horses with no problems. April's tend to curve in at the heel. The rest of the minis looked great after he got finished, but April will be going to Blane this Friday.

OH OK I'll get a pic. Maybe that will do the trick.



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Introducing the little man with his eyes open


----------



## Eagle

chunky little sausage



he is just adorable


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> She doesn't look anywhere near to foaling so is it possible that she was with a stallion later than Feb? Did they tell
> 
> when you bought her if a pregnancy test had been done?



This is a quote "According to Jacqui Hyden, Irish Creek Falabellas, Delilah was bred to Tamboro b/w July 2010 and February 2011 as she was kept in the pasture with him. "

" I will send all of the paperwork including the stud certificate. I can't wait to see Delilah's foal. I will attach a photo of Tamboro with with email."

I know that the first health certificate was fixed in March of 2011. she was travelling to somewhere. I have that, but I'm not too sure on some of the rest of it. I have not received the papers yet



:frusty



. I'm not sure how long the previous owner had her.

Should I get a wee foal and try that?


----------



## Eagle

I have never used one so I am not sure at what stage of the pregnancy they work, maybe someone else can help you more. It said in the email that she was bred in Feb and then left with the stallion so it might help if you could ask until when they were together.

Sorry I am not much help!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Renee,

I have ordered the weefoal 120 test. This test can be used from 120 days to 300 days so it should at least tell me she is preggers even tho it won't say when. It should be in this week and I have sent an email to the prevous owner asking all kinds of questions. Any way we'll find out something. There's a lot of questions I should have asked a long time ago




:frusty


----------



## Eagle

Now you just have to get pee. Lol good luck!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I will propably be glued to her for 24 hrs.next weekend



:rofl



. Like my Grandson. He gets in the pen and follows one around and around the pen. Doing his talk to her. If he wants to catch her he just walks around behind her saying "whoa". Sometimes they do pretty quick, other times they may walk for an hour like that.



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Hazel, do you know exactly when she was separated from the stallion and/or when exactly she changed hands? Also (sorry cant remember) how tall is Delilah, has she foaled before and how tall is the stallion?

Just thinking that possibly she could be carrying a small foal (filly?) or maybe not due for another 6 weeks or even longer if she is a mare who normally goes over her due dates???

Hey Renee, I have nothing against those who want to do milk tests, I just dont use them myself, mostly because I was told years ago that there is a slight possibility an infection could enter via an 'open' test once the seal is broken. Also I feel that some mares get very stressed at owners who insist on pulling at the teats trying to get a few drops of milk - not a problem of course if a mare is happy being handled in that area.





Now the wee test I think is great - mostly because I love hearing the stories of the antics that owners get up to in their attempts to collect a sample LOL!!

That is a seriously cute little pup!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Anna,

Let's see if I can answer all your questions.

Delilah is about 33" tall and has had at l least one foal

Tamboro the stallion not sure how tall he is

I don't have any foaling history on her, but am trying to get some. Filly is what the nail test said.

I'm going to have to start a notebook on all this stuff. I've got pictures. According to what I was told she ran with the stallion from July10 to Feb. '11, but I'm not sure how much she was with him after that. I know one health cert. was done on the 9th of March for when she was shipped to Georgia. I am assuming she was still with the stallion at that point. This is where it gets confusing. I have a vet cert. from Texas dated on 3/9/2011 and on this same one another test result from UT dated 9/28/11. so I'm thinking She went from Texas to Georgia to Utah and then back to Georgia and then here to me. How much of that time she spent with the stallion I'm not sure. I'm trying to get more information on that.

I just came in from feeding and I know I felt kicks



. Not real hard ones, but they were kicks



. I'll be ready for the looney bin before long



:rofl maybe I'm already there



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



:yeah Yea our teacher is back



:yeah



I am so sorry you were so ill.



Darn if we only lived closer I could have come to help out. I am very glad that you are on the mend now. You have been missed on here very very much.



. The little boy has his eyes open and starting to explore. Him and his sisters are beginning to bark when I go in the room now. It sounds so adorable.You know I have another baby now too. This one is a little girl. I'll try to get pics posted of her also.

Thank you so much for the information on Delilah and I will be emailing Jay to ask.



As soon as I find out what he says I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Diane, I am so sorry that you have been sick and over the hols too, at least uou had family there to help you. Get well and take care


----------



## lucky lodge

sorry to hear youve been sick with pneumonia i got pneumonia when my first mare

was nearly due to foal...it is really horrible pneumonia.. i hope you get better real soon.

sending you some real big hugs



:wub



:wub


----------



## MeganH

That is a very colorful puppy! SO cute!

Diane- Sorry you have been sick. I hope you get better really really soon!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thank you my friends. I'm not a "very good" sick person, and it makes caring for my mom very hard. My boys have really helped out with taking care of her and helping with the horses, thank goodness, since I try not to be around her when I'm sick, as I don't want her to catch anything. So, I just stay shut away in my house.
> 
> Hazel -- I look forward to the pictures! Like my stallions that I love, I'm most fond of the little boy personalities in dogs too! But, I can't wait for more pictures!



Hope you get well soon..everything is such an effort when your not feeling so good


----------



## a mini dream come true

So far this is what I have found out. Delilah ran with the Stallion Tamboro from July til about the 10th or 11th of March at which time she was shipped to Georgia. There she was still with the same stallion for a few weeks ( guessing 3) then shipped to Utah. She was there until the first part of October. At that point she was shipped back to Georgia and then shipped to me on the first of December. A girl after my own heart as I love to travel too.



:rofl

Anyway with this information I can see where she could go another 6 weeks or maybe a little longer than that.

I did notice this evening when I was feeding that right in front of her tits where the skin has been smooth it has changed. Feels like her tits have grown wider. If that makes any sense. The skin is no longer smooth. It sags.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Lots of info to catch up on over this last page!

Diane, I'm so sorry you have been ill, you should have said something so tha we could all have sent healing thoughts in your direction! Hopefully you will be fully recovered very soon, but do take care of yourself - no overdoing it!!





Goodness there is certainly some new info about Delilah - she has done quite a bit of tavelling, bless her! But that change that you are seeing/feeling in front of her teat area is good, it's another sign of her moving in the right direction.








Maybe we will have to wait a little bit longer than we first thought for this baby, but it is ON THE WAY!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna, That's the first real encouraging news I've heard.



:yeah "She's moving in the right direction"



:yeah Those words are music to my ears.



:yeah Now I can handle a little longer wait, if need be.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Hazel I agree



all the new info is very encouraging too



We know she has a bun in the oven but the oven is on low





It just means that the pressure is off for a little while if she ran with the stallion till the end of March. The later baby arrives the easier it will be on you all as it won't be so cold.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel just for reference I have posted pics of my girls that are due in May/June. O.K I know they are VERY fat but you can see their tummies.









This one was US positive.





and Delilah






She looks much better than my fat lumps



Maybe we can have a race


----------



## Eagle

Good girl Diane, please take care and get well soon. Xxc


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you are being careful Diane, it is SO GOOD to have you back amongst us!





Oh Renee, what super chunka monkas you have there, I just love them.








This year, by hook or by crook we will get Britt her healthy baby.


----------



## lucky lodge

iam glad to hear your feeling better..



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane, I am so glad you are feeling better. Still take it real easy we don't want you having a relapse.





Renee, yours are so adorable. I just love the little chunkies.

I may start taking pics from the front of Delilah. You can see her sides from that direction. I think she's like her momma, her butt is just to big



:rofl



:rofl



.

Can't stay long tonight I have a quilt I have to finish for a friend, so I need to get back to the shop. I'll try to check in later.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I did the weefoal test today. The test says that it will give best results from day 120 to day 300 after that it is not always accurate. I got a definate positive




Since I've felt foal movement since I got her I am guessing at least 230 days, but not over 300. So I guess we have a ways to go. I will still keep checking her tho.Here are a couple of pics from today










You can tell more from the front. I think bwdik


----------



## lucky lodge

i would,nt worry to much how big she is some mares dont even look pregnat and there in foal

are her udders getting bigger


----------



## a mini dream come true

No more changes in her udder.



It's just a waiting game now.


----------



## Eagle

How long have you had her now Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

We picked up Delilah on the 2nd of December. So I've had her for a little over a month.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you got a positive result from the test Hazel, although it is pretty obvious that she is pregnant, especially, as Diane said, from looking at the 'head on' picture - she's also a very pretty girl!





Can I ask a question please - for those of you who use the wee foal test? If the test says a positive reading up until 300 days, what does it 'say' if you keep using it on the same mare once she gets past the 300 days? And if it suddenly stops registering 'anything' at around the 300 day mark, could this give you an 'exact' date date of 300 days for a pregnant mare where her owners had no idea how far along she was?

I'm sure you intelligent folk realise what I'm trying to ask/suggest! LOL!! It was just a thought that popped into my mind - I do have them occasionally!


----------



## cassie

Delilah is looking absoloutly beautiful!!!! sorry I didn't comment earlier Hazel crazy weekend, worked a 12 hr shift at the vets saturday then worked another 8 hr shift at the vets sunday



now back at the hardware today!!



LOL no rest for the wicked.

she is definitley looking preggars!!! I so can't wait for her to pop her beautiful little foal!!! all these little babies really make me wish Penny was in foal... (sigh) oh well I'll just get my foal fix from all of you lovely people!!!

Renee, your girls are looking absoloutly gorgeous... hey have you had much snow yet? a proper winter?? we are finally getting a normal summer with 39 degree days... I should really learn how to convert to farinheight (or however you spell it LOL 102 degrees farenheight.

Diane, I am so glad you are starting to feel better!!



you poor thing!! keep getting better!!


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm working on getting better, but slightly over-did today. My mom turned 82 yesterday, so I did a birthday dinner for her today with all the kids and grandkids, and her favorite cousin and her husband. So, a big family dinner with birthday cake and all the trimmings. I came home a bit early, as I did have to go to the ER and am now on some strong medication and some definite rest.
> 
> Can you tell -- I'm a really LOUSY patient -- I hate being held back from doing things I want to do. This getting old is the pitts!
> 
> But, I just come here to get my "joy" fix -- AND LOOK FOR PICTURES OF THAT FAVORITE PUPPY......


NAUGHTY Aunty Diane!!!!!!!!

tsk tsk tsk!

you poor thing! please look after yourself!

hey Hazel, can you put up some new pics of that adorable puppy? maybe we can keep Diane from doing something naughty for just that little bit longer!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok Auntie Diane, You have to be good for a little while. Don't do too much. Relaz and enjoy



Here is your little love bug










May not be able to tell. but he has his eyes open now and starting to explore


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's sooo funny. I had not ever seen a dapple until we got Dudley for my hubby. He throws at least one Dapple with each litter. Cocoa had only one pup and it is a dapple and a little girl. So Dudley has two daughter and one son that are dapple.

I'll have to take some more pics tomorrow while he is exploring and maybe get the little girl away from her mom long enough to get a pic of her


----------



## lucky lodge

what a cute little puppy,,,,oh you must rest ..i know how frustrating it is when your sick but the more you

rest the better..if we all lived closer we would be all over to look after you





now be a good girl and do as your told



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok Diane,

Because you are sick and I want to keep you sorta still for a little bit I'll go take more pics and post tonight.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is the little man and his sisters


----------



## cassie

YAY Hazel!!!

they are SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



:wub



:wub



:wub LOVE all of them!! its a good thing I don't live near you otherwise LOL I think you would soon be missing one hehe.





good girl Diane we can't have you getting sicker again! now I know this is Hazel's thread but quick question for Aunty Diane  have you put any of your girls into foal for this season? and if so how many??



I know Renee has got her lovely ladies, and Anna has some that I know of.... Anna how many have you got in foal?





Hazel is it just Delilah you have in foal? or do you have another mare due too? hehe sorry can't remember


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo more puppy pictures!














They are just so scrummy, wish I could have a cuddle.





Diane, you really must take some serious rest time from now on - yes I do know how you felt it necessary to 'pull all the stops out' for your Mum's Birthday, but we all INSIST that you now take care of YOURSELF for a while!!!

OK if we are doing a 'hopefully in foal' list for this coming year, here are mine.....

Nutty to Dragon for her last foal (she's 22 this year and as we no longer breed her every year, she will be too old to cover again in the future, anyway she must have given us some 10-12 babies since I got her in the summer of her 3rd year!!)

Neyla (Nutty daughter) to Dragon for her second foal, a repeat mating.

Lady (Nutty daughter) to Dragon for a second foal.

Narcotics (Nutty daughter) to Spotbum (Cotics is 17 this year, lost a filly in the bag last year to Spotbum, so we bred her again. She's a snowflake spotty (by my old blanket spot boy Patch) so we are hoping for a spotty baby - filly she lost was pale chestnut with spots on its botty)

Nell (Costics daughter) also to Spotbum for her second foal.

Prue to Dragon for her fourth foal.

Vee to Dragon for her fourth foal

Neyla, Lady, Nell and Prue are all by my late black and white mini Shetland (British) stallion Romany Kajun who, for those of you that know British Shetlands, was the son of Romany Paco.

They were all covered late (August) as per the plan we are experimenting with right now, so not due until July approx. Nutty has told me she's pregnant so I'm hoping it is not wishful thinking on her part. Narcotics and Vee MUST be in foal as they are a right grumpy pair and keep attacking anyone invading their personal space (also they are usually enemies but now they are mostly to be found sharing the same blade of grass!!



)

I think Prue is pregnant, not sure about Lady, as for Nell, well she is just a fat pig!! She feeds herself and in 2010 produced a tiny skinny little filly, who she really wasn't interested in, including not providing that much milk, so she is obviously one who grabs all the food for herself and gives nothing much to feeding her developing baby in utero! Will be interested to see what happen this time - if she's actually in foal!

That's my lot - will be going out to try the ring test when we eventually get a day where the wind isn't blowing up a storm, so will let you know the results.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane and Cassie. I think they are pretty special too.

Well I have 2 in foal. Delilah and April. April is due the 28th of May and of course We're not sure when Delilah is due. Was thinking January, but now looks like February. We'll see.


----------



## MeganH

Aww! Those pups are all so cute!

And Delilah is such a pretty mare!


----------



## Lindi-loo

CUTIES


----------



## cassie

Cool thanks girls



So many lovely mares to foal its so exciting!!!





Hazel what coloiur is April?


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is a smokey black and white pinto and the sire is a sorrel and white pinto . He is the one in my avitar. This should be one small foal. April is 30" and Juan is 28.75".

Thank ya'll, All the puppies are like the mins spoiled rotten, but that is ok.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane - give poor Hazel a chance, she never said that she would post daily pictures!! We shall still expect you to be a good girl on a daily basis though.






Hazel, I know it will probably drive you mad at the thought, but I wish that Delilah would hang on to her baby until end Feb/March and April would have hers nice and early, so you could have two little babies of a close age to play together. Last year we had just the two foals, but one was born a month early and was therefore a right little madam before the little boy was born some 4 weeks later. Little madam nearly got herself into serious trouble trying to get new little boy to leave his Momma and come to play before his Momma allowed him his freedom! LOL!!

I always find it takes 2 or 3 weeks for a mare to happily allow her foal to wander off and play with friends, so foals born close together can all share their 'first steps' off playing around at the same time. It is when you have one foal at more than a month and another newly born/a week old that you can have trouble as the new Momma chases off the older foal. But most experienced brood mares are pretty tolerant of other mare's babies, and will use care when 'seeing off' those nosey older foals.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna I understand. I went back today and recounted today to make sure on April's foal date. She was hand bred the 5th and 6th of July. I know she settled and that puts her due in May. Call me a control freak. Last year I didn't have a due date for her and she had a late abort. I was not home. First foal for me, at least second for her. all the sad stuff and I decided that that wasn't going to happen this year



.Now I have Delilah



. ooooppps so much for saying never again



:rofl



:rofl . If Delilah wanted to wait til February I might go crazy, but I would deal with it. Just need to get her on marestare. Hoping that will happen this weekend. I should be able to go get the Dazzle. Is that a brand Name?

The only thing is working at the prison.I have an extension, but if she is having trouble I would be afraid it might take me too long. I work 2 miles from my house a 6 min. drive at most. But it may take me 3 min to get out the gate. Remember I'm the control freak.



:rofl



:rofl Been trying to time everything out. Hubby and grandson may have to move in down here when the time gets closer. Hubby usually stays in New Deal during the week to babysit.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry Diane, No puppy fix tonight. Didn't sleep last night so going to bed early. Will take some tomorrow.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Oh goodie goodie another mare to watch 



 :yeah Great combination of colours..maybe a tri colour baby


----------



## AnnaC

No worries Hazel - as long as you 'take off' from work flat out at the first sign of possible foaling (and the prison understands that there may be many false alarms LOL!!) then you should make it to be right by Delilah's side for the birth of her baby!!








Hope you are having a really good sleep tonight.


----------



## a mini dream come true

A tri color would be nice. Work will either understand or I'll get fired



:rofl



. My imediate supervisor has minis so he probably won't say anything. Of course he thinks I'm nuts on what I spend of food.



:rofl He's not into the shows and I don't think he spends much time with his minis. We really just quietly agree to disagree. He has his way and I have mine





Diane, suprise here is a pic of the little girl. She just got her eyes open.





She is about 2 weeks younger than the little boy.


----------



## a mini dream come true

She is getting to be a little porker, Momma is doing good. I was worried she wouldn't be a good momma, but I was wrong. Of course I knew Roxie has always been a fab mom. My house is so dark it's hard to get good pics sometimes. I only have one good spot for pics this time of night. Here's the little man










Enjoy and you still have to be good Diane. We want you well



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



:rofl you are just too cute Diane.


----------



## lucky lodge

oh is,nt he just the cutie,s



:wub



:wub


----------



## Eagle

He is just the cutest, chubbiest little thing I have ever seen


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Thank you. He was trying to figure out how to get back to momma and sisters.


----------



## Eagle

Hey Hazel can we have some new pis of the Delilah and April please?


----------



## chandab

Those puppies are too darn cute.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here are new pics of Delilah and April. Not much change in Delilah still no bag.





April is due the 28th of May so we have a way to go with her. Bless her little heart she needs a bath. She has been rolling. She also has a lot more hair than Delilah.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I know they will both be beautiful. I am just praying for easy foaling and healthy babies. I'm feeling a little under the weather tonight so going to hit the bed early.

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!!! Nite all


----------



## cassie

Both your girls are looking gorgeous hazel! N congrats on becoming a great granny



How exciting!Hope your feeling better soon, I'm feeling a bit under the weather today too... It sucks doesn't it





Your little puppies are the cutest little kids ever!


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are feeling a bit better today Hazel - you too Cassie.





The girls are looking great! I love to see the kids all furry and cuddly - just as nature intended. As for that little pup - well he is just the cutest little dumpling that I have ever seen.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Anna,

Yes I'm feeling better today. Praying Cassie can say the same. I'll be back shortly am off to feed and check on the little fluffies.


----------



## a mini dream come true

"Dumpling" sounds good to me. Sweet little snuggle bug. They love to be in your lap. FF is laying down now, sternal. ok let's see

Dumpling

Bruiser

Snuggles

Let's add some more options for names!


----------



## cassie

lol I love snuggly puppies!!!  SO CUTE!!

how are your girls Hazel??


----------



## a mini dream come true

The girls are doing good, Cassie. April is progressing as expected. Getting close to 200 day mark. Delilah is slowly going in the right direction. Around her tail area seems a little softer, but still no udder. Not much change in her belly either. Still watching.




Right now though it's like watch for the pot to boil



:rofl



:rofl



Not happening



. I'm just too anxious for the foals to get here and healthy.


----------



## lucky lodge

i know what you mean, the waiting game for foals, just does your head inn



:frusty


----------



## Lindi-loo

They will come when theyr good n ready 



 but yes that waiting game is just awfull and with no dates hmmm...seems like forever


----------



## cassie

Lindi-loo said:


> They will come when theyr good n ready
> 
> 
> 
> but yes that waiting game is just awfull and with no dates hmmm...seems like forever


haha yep I know that well LOL





Glad everything is progressing well for you Hazel!


----------



## a mini dream come true

WAAhooo!! we went and got a manicure today. I want to go in the show ring!!





I don't care if I am all fuzzy I feel gooood! April at day 199

And Delilah at day ?





Still no udder, but she happily eats 24/7


----------



## Eagle

Great job Hazel, the girls look lovely


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee and Diane,

I do lots of brushing and loves when I feed. I felt Aprils foal kick a couple of days ago.



I thought oh how cool. April is not as calm as Delilah with the scratches



, but she is getting there.

We have a beautiful January day so I'm going outside to enjoy it with all the furbabies and get some chores done. Will check in later.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they look wonderful Hazel - all credit to you.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna, I spent all afternoon out with them. We cleaned stalls and enjoyed their company when they would each venture over to check our progress



:yeah



. I think they were all ready to be out and enjoy the great day.



:yeah . But come dinner time they were all rady to go to their stalls and eat some more



:rofl



:rofl It's so funny. no watch , but they know when it's time to eat their grain



:rofl They just start heading to their stalls and look at me as to say," Come on we're ready. It's time"


----------



## cassie

That so true Diane lol Susie is always neighing n nudging me for food lol hazel they look beautiful you are doing a brilliant job with them congratulations to you my friend!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie, Sometimes I'm a little worry wart and worry that they are not getting enough to eat or enough exercise. I worry about the silliest things most of the time. I just really want them to have the best life possible


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Thank you Cassie, Sometimes I'm a little worry wart and worry that they are not getting enough to eat or enough exercise. I worry about the silliest things most of the time. I just really want them to have the best life possible


don't worry Hazel! I'm exactly the same!!



i get so worried! which is why Suzie was on Marestare for 5 months hehe

don't worry your girls will foal before 5 months come along LOL

you are such a great mum!! and your girls show your love!


----------



## lucky lodge

i to worry about everything,,when my girls were in foal i was a mess ...and thanks to all you lovely

ladys on here...I survived, couldnt have done it with out ya all



:CheekKiss





so were all here for you


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you all. You are the best



. I know I would be a wreck if it weren't for you guys. You help keep me sane.



:rofl or at least passable



:rofl Hopeing everyone has a great day/night. Got to finishe getting ready for work.


----------



## MeganH

All these ladies are so helpful and they are right. You are doing great, Hazel!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Megan,



You are doing a fantastic job with your little ones too!!!



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you had a great day with the girls Hazel - even if you were doing the work and they were doing the watching!! But it is wonderful when the sun shines and one has quality time to spend with our precious furkids isn't it?





Dont worry about your mares, they are doing well, looking happy and as long as they have the space to move around, they will take exercise as required. As you are in Texas, do you have any grass or is everything dry? If not, but there is some grass lurking nearby, perhaps the occasional walk to get a short nibble and do a bit of special one to one bonding?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Anna,



Everything is dry. We have a chance for some rain later in the week so I'm keeping my fingers crossed



. The long forcast for this area is not much rain before Septmenber



. I'm praying like most people around here that the forcasters are at their normal WRONG!



:rofl



. They said last Saturday windy blowing dust. Sunday nice with maybe a little breeze.



:rofl



Well can you guess? Yep Saturday was beautiful and Sunday we had 30mph winds with gusts to 50. Talk about a dust bowl



:rofl So I don't put a lot of faith in the weathermen.


----------



## cassie

you poor thing, hope you get some rain soon!!!!!!





as the girls have said you are doing a WONDERFUL job with your girls, and are going the be rewarded by having two really beautiful little foals in the next few months!! yippee for you! and for us! cos we get a foal fix


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



Foals



:yeah



I'm really excited about them. I know they will be here before I know it. Not much cnage in them tonight so the pots not boiling yet



:rofl



:rofl We have good strong foal kicks from Delilah's baby tho



:HappyBounce



. Lighter ones from APril's baby



:HappyBounce


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Foals
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really excited about them. I know they will be here before I know it. Not much cnage in them tonight so the pots not boiling yet
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl We have good strong foal kicks from Delilah's baby tho
> 
> 
> 
> :HappyBounce
> 
> 
> 
> . Lighter ones from APril's baby
> 
> 
> 
> :HappyBounce


YIPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!! I LOVED feeling Suzie's baby kick, lol know he tries to kick me still it hurts LOL


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I am excited about my foals already so I imagine you are on the edge of your chair waiting











Your girls are looking great


----------



## AnnaC

Have you tried the ring test Hazel?


----------



## cassie

hehe, its pretty fun and real easy if you want to have a go





I tried it for the first time with Penny, and if everything goes correctly she should be having a filly



lol

you can do it with a nail or a ring, plain band is best if you use a ring, otherwise a nail works great too


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yep, I done the ring test and Delilah and April are having FILLIES!!!



:yeah . We'll see how it turns out. April's little foal she aborted last year was a filly. I just took new pics of Delilah and she doesn't look to me like she has changed all since I got here, but I'm here with her every day and constantly looking at the pics for changes. She is just hiding that little one really good.


----------



## cassie

YAY here's hoping the right test is right for your girls!!!!





can we see the new pics? please we can help you decide if there is any changes



oh n if you can put the next newest pics for comparison that would be great


----------



## a mini dream come true

this pic was taken 1/12/12





And this one today1/24/12






Can ya'll tell a difference?


----------



## cassie

yeah I can see a slight change... definitley a baby bump in there though!!!!



I know its hard waiting... but we are here with you, and most if not all of us are going through the same thing atm



lol

definitley getting bigger though!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Slight change is good



. Watching her on cam is so funny. She really looks preggers on cam and not so much in pics.



Maybe it's the angle. Of course they say TV adds pounds



:rofl it sure does in Delilah's case



:rofl . I'll have to make sure I don't get infront of the cam when I get marestare up



:rofl



.


----------



## cassie

Hahaha I'm sure your fine hazel! Can we get a pic from behind? Is she very wide? Look at penny she is hardly big at all lol


----------



## Eagle

Hazel don't forget to buy some decent pj's for when Delilah is on cam in case you get called in to the barn at night


----------



## cassie

Renee you crack me up!


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> Hazel don't forget to buy some decent pj's for when Delilah is on cam in case you get called in to the barn at night






LOL Renee


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl Renee, If I get called to the barn at night I'll have on a red 30 something yr old housecoat



:rofl

Cassie from the back Delilah doesn't even look preggers. Here is the pics I took this afternoon. From the front there's not much showing either






This is her udder of lack of. it has dropped just not filling yet






We're progressing


----------



## cassie

Lol have you seen the pics of penny? Lol



Your girl is looking great


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yes. I've been checking all the pics out. Penny does look like she has a baby belly. We may be racing to see who foals first. I think that the bigger girls have more room and can hide those babies better. BWDIK. Have you felt for foal movement?

Today Delilah did a little bit of a trot to get around Peanut (our Boxer) to get in her stall to her supper. I felt for foal movement and it felt like the little begger was telling her momma "Don't bounce me around like that" The foal was kicking more than I've ever felt.



:yeah



. I was laughing wondering what the little tyke was thinking. Very active



:yeah


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Hazel I am excited about my foals already so I imagine you are on the edge of your chair waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your girls are looking great



I'm excited about mine... and I heavn't even finished weaning the last lot



:rofl I don't think I'll have any until mid to late September at the earliest!


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> 1327546127[/url]' post='1442541']Yes. I've been checking all the pics out. Penny does look like she has a baby belly. We may be racing to see who foals first. I think that the bigger girls have more room and can hide those babies better. BWDIK. Have you felt for foal movement?
> 
> Today Delilah did a little bit of a trot to get around Peanut (our Boxer) to get in her stall to her supper. I felt for foal movement and it felt like the little begger was telling her momma "Don't bounce me around like that" The foal was kicking more than I've ever felt.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> . I was laughing wondering what the little tyke was thinking. Very active
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah


Haha I wish penny would do that



I thought I could feel something again tonight... But I really dnt kow lol kinda doubting myself again lol I hate this





Yay for baby movemen!!!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

A light movement can really m make u wonder, but last might there was no doubt. It is so amazing to feel new life.


----------



## weerunner

There's no better way to know for 100% that your mare is preggers, than to get that huge rolling or thumping movement when they are a little further along. And there's not much in the world that can make me smile more. I just love talking to the unborn foals and having them answer me with their movements. I swear, Fly knew her name before she was born, as I had decide her name before she was even conceived and I talked to her every night while I waited for her to be born.


----------



## Eagle

I felt Britt's baby tonight and I think it had hiccups




I just love feeling them move, it really makes my day


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wow that is so great ! Love the story about Fly. I talk to the foals too. No mbnames for them yet tho.guess I ought to start thinking about names. Mom'S name is Toylamds Delilah and sire's name is Tambora. Hmmmm


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> Wow that is so great ! Love the story about Fly. I talk to the foals too. No mbnames for them yet tho.guess I ought to start thinking about names. Mom'S name is Toylamds Delilah and sire's name is Tambora. Hmmmm



I talk to my unborns as well



Often with the mares that will let me I'll stand their with my arms wrapped around and my face pressed against them waiting for movement, chatting away!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> 1327630454[/url]' post='1442719']I talk to my unborns as well
> 
> 
> 
> Often with the mares that will let me I'll stand their with my arms wrapped around and my face pressed against them waiting for movement, chatting away!


I love doing that too



I loved feeling Finn move while I was talking to him



Best feeling ever!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wings, Cassie,That's exasctly what I do every day. Delilah is so sweet about it. April has forgotten, but she is getting better.. I try to check in during the day and sometimes comment. My darn phone doesn't like me typing on it. I misspell a lot of words on it. Sorry guys.

Delilah's reg. name is Toyland Delilah and the Sire is Tamboro. So I'm starting to get some name ideas for the little foal.


----------



## cassie

If its a colt, you could call him Samson =D you know? Samson and Delilah





have you thought of any others?

its hard with their names... I think I might wait until I see her foal and then I will try come up with some suggestions if you like


----------



## Eagle

I have nothing to say!









Diane


----------



## a mini dream come true

I am soooo excited about the possibilities for this baby. S/he will have to have an awesome name. Diane, you know how I feel about Lola and Farreri, i'm so hoping for spots, beautiful spots. Renee, u are just too cute.


----------



## Eagle

She has had a few foals


----------



## weerunner

I dream of having a foal like lola in my barn someday. It might happen someday, one of my mares had a near leapard once when she was bred to a solid. She could do it again for me - someday.


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



Renee, you crack me up



:rofl





Not much to report. Got my loves and foal kicks, but no change in udder or belly shape or woho changes. Even April's foal was giving me love kicks tonight, so they are both progressing nicely.

I do have one question when I went to check Delila's woho it looked like she had peed on herself without raising her tail. Do they do that? Her butt was wet like that, but her tail wasn't. Hope I'm making sense


----------



## cassie

we all know Delilah's foal will be absoloutly gorgeous!!!! i can't wait to see it



so I can imagine how much you can't wait to see it Hazel!! lol

I love Lola Diane! she is SO beautiful!!

Renee! you crack us up! LOL


----------



## lucky lodge

lovely family,,,thanks for shareing


----------



## cassie

naw naw naw naw naw



:wub



:wub



:wub





I am very glad you hijacked this thread Grandma!





your grandkids are the cutests ever Diane! thanks for sharing, the are so adorable!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Grandma, your herd is adorable. (with a grand dam like that I am not surprised)





I will pray for you and your family






It must be very hard to let your daughter go into something like that even though I know you must be very proud of her, she is beautiful AND intelligent! what more could you want?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane what fantastic pictures!








I hope and pray all goes well for your daughter over the next three months - it must be such a wrench for her to leave her beautiful children behind too Will Matt have help with them while she is away - how does this work for all those going off to serve abroad?


----------



## MeganH

Lovely pictures and an even lovelier family, Daine



Praying for your daughter and family while she has to be away


----------



## a mini dream come true

So glad you hijacked



:yeah Beautiful babies you have. How awesome that Matt, Tommy and Jon have the opportunity to be such a wonderful role in their children's lives.



. I know it's hard for Katy to go and hard for you knowing she is going. Katy will be in our prayers each night for a safe return.


----------



## Eagle

Diane you must be very proud that you raised such wonderful kids, you are an inspiration!


----------



## Equuisize

Fabulous updated photos of the grandest-babies, Diane!

They are growing toooooo fast!


----------



## AnnaC

Diane, you may be proud of your wonderful children - and justly so - but the person who is responsible for giving them their brilliant 'attitude' to life is YOU! Your love, example and guidence has given them the opportunity to become the people that they are today. You should be very proud of YOURSELF.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well, I think Delilah is hiding this little one very well Here are pics taken today. First is April Day 210





Now we have Deiilah at day?





here are the udder pic and hoo ha










The last couple of days I have come in and found her looking wet on the back end. any ideas on what's happening.She does raise her tail to pee so I'm trying to figure out what the wetness is. As you can see there is a color to it. I felt the foal moving in her flank area today.


----------



## lucky lodge

she get the V shape in the belly



....has she had any diarreaha................


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah's poo has been the same. no change there.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub Looking Good..shes a very pretty mare


----------



## Eagle

April looks much the same as my girl how is 225 days as for Delilah well she is being difficult



have you tried measuring her tummy like Cassie does? Her hooha pic has been taken away, could you try posting again?


----------



## a mini dream come true

We'll try the hooha pic again. Renee, took your advice and we have a base measurement of 58 1/2" to start with. Well won't let me upload the pic. No wettness tonight. Not much foal movement and she even trotted to her pen for supper. Poo is still the same. No change in udder.


----------



## cassie

good work hazel, I think its really helpful!! so wish I had done it with Suzie... going to do it from now on!!








Penny last time I measure was a little over 59" so very similar to Delilah... (I think it was Delilah you were measuring? lol sorry)

they are both looking really well!!

how tall are they again sorry Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning/evening Ladys,

Cassie, To answer your question, Delilah is 33.75" tall and April is30" tall.It doesn't sound like a lot of difference, but seeing them together is another matter



:rofl . Delilah is more up headed so she looks a lot taller. They both had a good night. Pretty quite, but they are both waiting for thier breakfast so I better go feed and get to work. Everyone have a great day/night.


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah yeah



:yeah progress



udder has filled a little. not near enough for normal



:rofl Been yawning today and some tail swishes. Not near as lovey. HMMM maybe this month?
























Hubby gave the ok to put her on marestare.



:HappyBounce will pic up the dazzle tomorrow.



:BananaHappy


----------



## Eagle

That is great news Hazel, I can imagine how excited you are. Lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Very



:yeah Thanks Renee as soon as I get it up I'll get the link on here. Will update on original post. Everything good with you? Hope you have a good evening.


----------



## AnnaC

Steady now Hazel, calm down please, too much exciement is bad for the blood pressure!!

If it is Delilah who is showing a little filling in her udder, then you can say she probably has approx 4 weeks to go to foaling. Also, will she let you touch her udder/teats? If so then you need to give her a bit of a clean with warm water between her teats and up in the space between the two udder halves - it looks as though she's a bit greasy there??

A lot of mares find it more difficult to lift their tails fully when they pee towards the end of their pregnancy and therefore they can get a bit wet down their hindlegs, especially when the pee 'catches' on the long hairs of their winter coats. Again a quick sponge down with a warm damp cloth can prevent them getting all 'sticky' in this area.

Both girls are looking great - cant wait for the marestare to be set up!


----------



## Eagle

Greasing teats! What a cheek! ROFL

Sorry I have been out drinking with the girls. Lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna, I'm mostly excited about being able to get her up on marestare. I know it may be a little bit yet before she foals. Just the fact that I'll have more eyes



:yeah . Yes, I was thinking about sponging her down a little so iher udder wouldn't be so messy looking. The pic was omg. she needs a bath.




:rofl Renee you're so funny, Hope you and the girls had a great time. Sounds like you did.


----------



## cassie

yippe Hazel that is so exciting!!! are you able to take any pics to show the difference? you know how we LOVE pictures






very exciting about marestare!!! can't wait to see your beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Eagle

I am having withdrawal symptoms



i need to see some pics of our girl, or better still see her on cam





I am so excited Hazel


----------



## JAX

Yay! Another girl to be watching!!



I sure hope my internet starts acting better so that I can just keep adding and adding to my screen!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well dazzle installed software installed have link to cam, but it says stream not found. have a call in to Heather. I went back over al of her instructions to make sure I did it right. Am waiting for a call for her.





well it's not letting me put the link up yet either



Hopefully soon.


----------



## MeganH

a mini dream come true said:


> Well dazzle installed software installed have link to cam, but it says stream not found. have a call in to Heather. I went back over al of her instructions to make sure I did it right. Am waiting for a call for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it's not letting me put the link up yet either
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon.


I was told not to download any software from the dazzle. All I did was email Heather and we started a live session where she took over my computer and she had me take the dazzle fresh out of the box and plugged it in and she did everything to get it working.

Hope you get it worked out!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cam link for Delilah is

http:///www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=cloudwalker


----------



## MeganH

Works for me


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's working! I just can't put the link on LB. Everythine I type it in it looks god and I click post and It's changed. Does anyone know what that's about?



MeganH said:


> Works for me


Great I'm so glad!



:yeah Wags may get on cam too when I'm home


----------



## MeganH

They don't show the whole link when you post it.. I think it may be so it doesn't take up much room on the post but the link should work.


----------



## a mini dream come true

www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=cloudwalker there we have it


----------



## AnnaC

WOO HOO!!











Just caught sight of her as you went to let her out!! Very clear picture. You need to get the time put up so we can post timed comments for you while you are sleeping.


----------



## Eagle

Yeah it works for me too, your link is right above mine on the list so that will make it quick for me to find. Yippeeee

Now i just need to wait for her to come back in. How exciting!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna, for the reminder. Forgot about the time. Will get Heather to put it on for me .

Great Eagle, Glad it will be an easy one.

Delilah is in for the night. Wanted to let her get the feel of the new paddock we fixed for her this afternoon. While I'm at work she will be up on cam and at night. When I'm home and out she will be out for exercise.



Not much change today in either hooha or udder. She was interested in finding out what we were doing outside. This will give her plenty of room to roll.


----------



## a mini dream come true

For everyone watching Lala, we are in the same time zone. Maybe that will help til Heather gets the time on Delilah's cam. It's been a very exhausting day, but a fruitful one. Still waiting on the wee foal test results on Vernica. She is one I hadn't expected, but may be preggers









. Mirrie (daughter) is doing the test and hasn't caught her yet. That may be a few days off.



:rofl Mirrie says "You use what? You keep it there how?"





Fixing to call it a night. Thank you all for watching



. It really means a great deal to know you can sleep and someone is watching.


----------



## JAX

I have been checking on your girl



and the time clock is now there!





!:14 cam time she has laid down sternal.


----------



## Eagle

1.00am and she is quiet. Hazel she is even more adorable than in the photos



and the cam is really clear








I guess by Mirrie's reaction she isn't a horsie girl



she will learn






so how many horses do you have cos I don't remember you talking about Vernica before.


----------



## JAX

Up and stretching at 1;25


----------



## Lindi-loo

Fabulous clear cam..I will be here today ..housework to be done lots of it 



 so she will be up all day..shes such a pretty girl 



 how exciting 

 

2.14am shes looking very interested in something outside ears pricked up and staring


----------



## Lindi-loo

3.18am and after a few good belly kicks shes decided to lay down for a rest 





My plans have been changed for me now today and I have to go out at noon but Im sure there will be plenty of other eyes watching 



she will still be up until I leave


----------



## Eagle

4.05 am and she is hoovering her floor


----------



## Lindi-loo

still very interested in whats going on outside but settled and no signs of baby putting in an appearance tonight as yet


----------



## Eagle

all is quiet at 5.05 am


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww shes laying down resting on her nose she looks so cute


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you ladies for all the updates. Delilah is udes to wlaking outside during the night as she pleses so in all night is different.. We can hear the trains pass so that may be what she is interested in. Mirrie has more horse experience then me, but with big ones and no prego mares. I have a total of 8 minis. Vernica came with Delilah. Vernica has been at my daughters with three other mares, but I just found out last week that she had been running with a stallion. Will explain all later. Got to get ready for work and feed.

Thank you again ladies


----------



## Lindi-loo

She really is a gorgeous mare 



 she looks like a gypsy cob.. you wouldnt know shes a mini looking at her in her on cam in her stable


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is out for some sun and exercise for a little while.

Lindi, I'm not sure what a gypsy cob looks like. The gypsy's have the long hair o around the hooves, right? She deffinately has long hair down the backs of her legs and her fetlocks, but she is 100% Falabella miniature. Thank for saying she's gorgeous. I think so too and of course I'm not biased




. Love all my chips.

I'm out to do some chores so see you in a bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah did not want her udder washed



. we made it tho with a little dancing













Not much change.


----------



## cassie

I see Delilah! I see Delilah! I see Delilah!!! yippee, sorry I'm abit late with that, yesterday was kinda a write off for me, with baby Finley sick again!



but I am at the office today and will check in on our precious girl!!! this is so exciting!

so I can't remember but did you do the ring test?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Cassie



, I hope Finn is feeling better. He is such a cutie. He needs to stay well for you. Yes I did the ring test and it said Filly



, so we will see. Glad you can get the cam.



. Heather was so sweet in helping me to get everything right. I found out today that I can actually get Delilah's cam up at work. Wasn't too sure about if. There is a lot of stuff that is blocked off the net.



. That will be a plus since it will be me and you girls watching. Hubby is in New Deal and that's an hour away so he won't be much help.



We can handle it


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Hi Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> , I hope Finn is feeling better. He is such a cutie. He needs to stay well for you. Yes I did the ring test and it said Filly
> 
> 
> 
> , so we will see. Glad you can get the cam.
> 
> 
> 
> . Heather was so sweet in helping me to get everything right. I found out today that I can actually get Delilah's cam up at work. Wasn't too sure about if. There is a lot of stuff that is blocked off the net.
> 
> 
> 
> . That will be a plus since it will be me and you girls watching. Hubby is in New Deal and that's an hour away so he won't be much help.
> 
> 
> 
> We can handle it


Thank you Hazel, yeah hopefully he is on the mend now, sure scared me good though!



WOW the filly fairy is going to be busy I think lol yippee!! Heather is the sweetest isn't she!!!

and we can DEFINITLEY handle it! so exciting!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Work comes early for this ol gal so I'm off to bed. See ya'll in the morning


----------



## Eagle

1.15 am and she has got the munches.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks girls!



With the munchies and only one poo, think I'll let her out in her small run where she can come and go during the day. She usually has at least two poos at night. I wouldn't want to stress her now. She's not looking too close. After watching FF



I am more excited than ever for Delilah to have her little bundle on the ground.



:yeah . Will try to check in during the day. Thank you all again


----------



## AnnaC

Delilah looking as though she's expecting something - breakfast possibly? Or.........?

Hazel, you said that you would let her have the run of her small enclosure so she can come and go? Please remember that proper exercise is super important for mares at all times, especially during the last month. They must move about as much as possible so as big a space as you can give them is important. Not good for them to be standing in their stalls or to be standing in one place outside munching on a pile of hay all day. If you have no grass then put small piles of hay in various places round the available space or even trail a bit along behind you as you walk immitating sparce grass, so they graze while moving.

Also if you have no grass for them to have access to, then remember to keep plenty of moisture in the feed - soak it, add well sliced apples etc etc - anything you can to keep Delilah's system running smoothly.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna for the info. Found out this morning I cant watch the cam at work. Against policy. need to update phone to check with it.


----------



## Eagle

What a shame Hazel but there enough of us dotted around the world so we should be able to watch her 24/7 and when she gets close we will make sure she is covered so try not to worry. I know it is nice to be able to watch them though but you probably wouldn't get much work done


----------



## a mini dream come true

Renee,



I know she'll be well watched. As far as work



there is not stopping that. I receive trucks and deliver supplies all day at work. We have our lull times and that was when I was going to check her, but not now



. Seems it's a big NO NO!

Anna, Thanks for the advice. I'll start stringing hay in the morning so she will have more to do during the day.

if ya'll are still up check the cam for a little surprise.


----------



## AnnaC

What a cute little dog Hazel.





Is she/he a senior canine (she/he sits down a lot while you are working), she/he also follows you around getting in the way of your work bless her! Do tell us something about her/him and perhaps a close up picture. She/he's a real sweetie!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, that was Mr. Wags. He is a miniature dashound.



. He has two sisters. One a black and tan that is super hiper and a tan sister. I took wags because he is easier to keep up with. One at a time sort of thing. Did you see our Boxer? She wasn't too sure what to think



scared of the little one.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> 
> 
> With the munchies and only one poo, think I'll let her out in her small run where she can come and go during the day. She usually has at least two poos at night. I wouldn't want to stress her now. She's not looking too close. After watching FF
> 
> 
> 
> I am more excited than ever for Delilah to have her little bundle on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah . Will try to check in during the day. Thank you all again


it does get you so excited after seeing a new foal born doesn't it LOL I got so excited for Penny after seeing Firefly's baby!!!





and I am SO excited for Delilah's baby!



a mini dream come true said:


> Thanks Anna for the info. Found out this morning I cant watch the cam at work. Against policy. need to update phone to check with it.


how annoying for you Hazel.. hoping you can get it up on your phone!!! but as Renee said we will be watching her for you!


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> it does get you so excited after seeing a new foal born doesn't it LOL I got so excited for Penny after seeing Firefly's baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am SO excited for Delilah's baby!
> 
> how annoying for you Hazel.. hoping you can get it up on your phone!!! but as Renee said we will be watching her for you!






Thank ya'll. Delilah is standing her corner sleeping. No changes for today



Maybe we'll see some tomorrow.



I'm going to watch from the bedroom for a while. Ya'll have a great day/evening.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Just for you Diane, I'll take him with me again tomorrow at 4:30 Central time and my camera so I can get good photos out at the barn and you can see him on cam



. Would that be OK? Is that a good time?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok you have a date with Mr Wags tomorrow


----------



## cassie

haha you girls are cute... I missed him too... but thats ok I will wait to see the pics from his next visit!!





get soem sleep Hazel! I'm watching Delilah... she is standing quietly and I don't think she is going to do anything in the next day or so LOL



have a good night sleep and know she is being watched


----------



## Eagle

nearly 1.00 am and all is quiet.

You girls are a scream



but Hazel I was quite relieved to find out it was a doggy as with Heidi we never knew what animal would turn up next



it was like discovery channel



Boy do I miss Heidi!


----------



## Lindi-loo

2am and all is quiet she looks happy n relaxed 




 ..oh to be a pampered pony 





 

Oh I missed Mr Wagg's too 






 hopefully will get to see him soon


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning All,



OOOPS, Sorry I didn't think of the time differences






. I will definately take pics of Mr Wags visit to the barn this afternoon and post so everyone can see how much he has grown






:rofl .

Renee, there won't be too many surprises with me, either dogs of horses. Can't have cats because of the dogs



.Any poor cat shows up and it doesn't stay long



. It says "this is not the place for me", and high tails it outta here.



:rofl



.

Will post updates this afternoon. Everyone have a good evening/day.


----------



## Lindi-loo

6.16am looking very alert ears pricked up ..breakfast on its way maybe


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, Had to come in and give Dalton (grandson 3yr old) bye hugs and kisses he's off back to his mom's.



He is a huge help and was'n't ready to leave.





Mr. Wags was the prim and proper one. The other one running around like a crazy woman is his half sister. She is a short hair and 2 weeks younger than Mr. Wags.



Mr. Wags is the lap lover and she is the fisty little squirt. I'll try to get them all together for a pic to post and label each one. Got to go finish feeding.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That's ok Diane, Oh and it was me out there instead of my daughter



. Thanks for the compliment!!



Let me see if I can get the pics uploaded and posted.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is Mr Wags. He can move





But he likes to save his energy for the important stuff.





Nest is his sister the black and tan





She was just taking a break. She is also very inquisitive. Then we have the tan sister





Nest we have Cocoa and her daughter the other short haired girl on the cam with Mr. Wags





.

Cocoa is not much bigger than Mr. Wags and her daughter will stay small like her.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane



Dalton is quite the little helper. He is the one that loves to show and doesn't want anyone to help. He always says "I got this". He's been dragged by a dog, run over by pigs, kicked by minis and he still gets up and says "I got this" and away he goes again.



:wub He has no fear. It's "lets do it". or "ok, we can try that again"



:rofl Got to love his spunk



:wub


----------



## cassie

naw



:wub



:wub



:wub



Mr wags has grown SO much!! he is adorable Hazel!!

he is stunning! and would make any person want one!!



hey I even want one now!!!



lol

how nice to have your grandson over!





how is Delilah tonight?


----------



## MeganH

omg they are SO adorable!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sure Diane, that is no problem.





Cassie, Delilah is about the same not much change.



Who knows with this one.

Thank you Megan. Right now I have 4 little ones and 5 big ones and that is too many for any one person so three little ones are looking for new homes


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub Awww Mr Waggs is just adorable



:wub just feel he need to pick him up and kiss that fruit pastel nose



:wub and those cutie chubby feet just melt me



:wub


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Hazel, do forgive me. I had completely forgotten about you having those gorgeous puppies!



(in fact I hope you, my friends, will forgive me for my errors, muddled posts etc right now - so much going on here that I can barely form any normal mental thoughts! Hopefully the next couple of weeks will get things sorted (or not!!) and life can return to a more normal keel.



)

Mr Waggs is absolutely gorgeous and so are his sisters - cant believe how much they have grown, how old are they now? How can you bear to part with any of them - I can well remember how I felt as I watched the pups I bred in the past packing their little suitcases and setting off into the wide world with their new families. Of course it has to be done and I knew that the new owners were thrilled with their new babies, but...........oh how empty and quiet the place seemed afterwards.





More pictures please.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Not to worry Anna, with our busy lives and trying to keep up with all the mares and due dates. No wonder we're known as the nutty bunch



:rofl



:rofl





Delilah may have a little edema in front of her udder. BWDIK. I really can't tell any difference in the way she has been the last couple of weeks.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is pic of Delilah's udder. no filling, but what do ya'll think?





Well I do see she needs another batheing


----------



## cassie

not much happening yet... I need to bathe Penny tonight again too... I noticed today it was harder to get right down in that crack... so I don't know if thats the start of something... I think thats how Suzie started lol here's hoping...





is delilah good at letting you check and clean and all the rest?

do you know how long she takes to bag up previosuly?? she still has heaps of time


----------



## a mini dream come true

Unfortunately I don't have any foaling history on Delilah. We'll just be winging it here



. Delilah is such a love bug



she is very good about all my poking and prodding and feeling and pictures



. By the time she foals nothing should bother her



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## cassie

Lol that's so good hazel!!



That shows ha great care you take of her, well done you!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie





We got some rain



, but with the rain came problems



. The power went off. can't get the DVD player to come back on and tried to connect the cam a different way. so far no luck. Will try again and see if I can get it to working.

Just wanted to give ya'll a heads up as to why the cam is not up.


----------



## cassie

Ok thanks hazel



Thanks for the heads up


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi everyone. With Heather's wonderful help we have Delilah's cam back up and running.






Heather is such a gem



. What does it mean when you can feel the foal in the flank area? Anything Particular? Delilah is a little looser in the back end. Still not any changes in the udder department. She is getting a little impatient about her meals tho. Doean't want me to take long about putting her food in the feeder



:rofl



. You would think she's not getting fed twice a day at almost twice what I feed April. Of course April is 30" and Delilah is 33.75", she needs more. Delilah has great gut sounds so I have no worries there.

What kind of bedding hay do ya'll use for your mares. Do you use something that they can eat if they want to? I was thinking about some CPR grass. Because of the drought we are being able to bale it and sale it off the soil banked pastures. I don't think there is much nutrition to it tho, but for a softer bedding. Has anyone used it?


----------



## Eagle

I would think it means that baby is in position so that is great news




I am sorry but I can't help you with the hay as I only bed on straw but Anna will help I am sure.

1.10am and she has just come in from outside to have a munch of hay.



i don't see any poop but I hope she has been outside.


----------



## AnnaC

Feeling a hard lump in the flank area can be baby's head or bottom as 'she' moves round - we often see a foot shoot out too (poor mares!), but nothing to worry about.

I bed all mine down on a deep deep bed of straw - as they also have ad lib hay when stabled at nights before and after foaling, they never seem to eat their beds - such good girls!


----------



## cassie

That's very exciting hazel!!!






Yippee for baby n Delilah



N of course for you


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning everyone,

Thank you Cassie, I'm not going to get too excited tho til I see some udder developement.

Renee, Delilah has a spot outside that she has marked for her poo potty.



:rofl



. It makes it easier for me, but I know worrysome for you guys. As she gets closer I'll close her gate, but for now she goes outside to poo. The privacy thing



:rofl



. I swere she knows everytime I've been doing something else and the pull her back up. She jerks her head up



:rofl





Thanks for the help Anna. I've got to go town this morning so I'll be looking to see what I can find. I still have two bags of shavings so may add those befor adding the straw. I'll have to see what I can find.

Well I've got to feed and still get ready and be in town. New contacts this morning



:HappyBounce . Everyone have a great evening/day


----------



## Eagle

Hazel what a considerate girl to go outside


----------



## cassie

Lol what a considerate girl she is hazel lol



Good girl Delilah



Have a fun trip into town


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yes Delilah is very considerate.



. I'm going to have to remember and be considerate next time I'm going to check you udder progress



:rofl



:rofl . Poor Delilah was not very impressed with my freezing hands this evening



:rofl Bless her heart it was the first time I've ever seen her jump. Not much progress to report. Every thing is progressing in Delilah's own time



.


----------



## Eagle

2.00 am and she is stood quietly in her corner


----------



## cassie

any progress Hazel? how many days would she be at the moment?


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> any progress Hazel? how many days would she be at the moment?


Hi Cassie, No Progress to speak of. Let's see if we can figure out how many days. Delilah ran with Tamboro until the 9th of March 2011. That was bout the time she was shipped to Georgia. I was told she ran with Tamboro a few weeks til she was shipped to Utah. There's the kicker. I'm not sure what a few weeks consist of. Til the end of March or the middle of April. If we assume the end of March then her due date would be February 20th Making her 332 days? But if we assume til the middle of April then she would be roughly due March 7th. Making her 300 days? Roughly



:rofl .

Because of the test results I know she is at least 120 days in foal. I have felt foal kicks since the day I got her so It's at least 200 days



So She arrived on December 2nd, add Jan. and Feb plus 10 days that would be 272 days



:rofl So at the moment somewhere between 272 days and 332 days



:rofl .


----------



## cassie

Haha wow ok yeah that makes it real hard lol well at least you know she is definitely preggers n you know that we will be her supporting u the whole way


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie



. You girls are awesome



. We have snow on the ground so if she goes tonight that wouldn't be a suprise. I don't do cold very well anymore.



. I doubt that she will tho. So let's say it's day 273 and I can go to bed peacefully. Work tomorrow and it will be an early morning. Have a wonderful day/evening everyone. Phone by the bed just in case.


----------



## cassie

I think your safe hazel



Have a good night sleep, I'll keep an eye on her for you anyway


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie. You be safe


----------



## Eagle

I think she is more near the 270 mark myself bwdik


----------



## cassie

I agree that she isn't right close to foaling... maybe 300 days... but yeah around the later matings I think... just personally



I know it means more waiting


----------



## a mini dream come true

The snow all melted today and Delilah had a wonderful time rolling in the mud. She has it caked on both sides of her face. So if you're wondering if she is changing colors, she is turning to mud. Looks like bath time soon as the temp allows. She is also shedding. Other than that no new changes.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> The snow all melted today and Delilah had a wonderful time rolling in the mud. She has it caked on both sides of her face. So if you're wondering if she is changing colors, she is turning to mud. Looks like bath time soon as the temp allows. She is also shedding. Other than that no new changes.






:rofl



:rofl



of course they LOVE to roll in the mud!! LOL



all my furkids (besides Smartie who is rugged 24/7) are COVERED in mud LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Just been watching you grooming Delilah Hazel - she looks wonderful.





Any news on an increase in her udder department as that would give us an idea of how much longer she has to go (her tummy is looking huge!).


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Anna, yep out trying to get some hair off. She is really shedding. May have to do some clipping this weekend.

Delilah is showing some signs of udder developement



. Not a lot , but she feels like she has something in there now. I know I've still got a ways to go, but I am seeing some change finally. The foal is not doing a lot of kicking, but I can feel it move. Like rolling over or from the bottom of her flank moving to the top of her flank. If that makes any sense. She has not dropped any and her hooha looks the same.

Sorry I haven't been on much. A little depressed, but I'm finally going to get my stallion trained to drive



. This is what I've wanted to do from the start. I have talked to a lady today that I think we will be seeing a lot of in the next few weeks.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel that is good news, I would love to have a cart for Eagle cos he can drive not that he is in the condition right now,






I think we should be getting some new pics soon






I have missed you so don't go and disappear on us again



(well at least we can see you)


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Everyone, Sorry for sorta disappearing. Sometimes it all just gets to be too much. It'll be ok though. I may not have posted much, but I have been keeping up with all the goingson.

Renee, Pictures. That has been part of the problem. I have sereval that I need to take pictures of and haven't been able to. Weekends have been nasty and working during during the week. Maybe I could take a day off. I need to send in pic to get some paperwork in order before show season.




wonderful news though. IT"S RAINING!






I am so very thankful to see this now. We will be seeing a little green now instead of all brown





Hubby came in last night and he said Delilah has gained some more weight. Guess because I'm here everyday I don't see it. I'll get out there today and take some new pics. She is usually in her stall when I take pics so the rain isn't going to bother that.


----------



## Eagle

waving at you Hazel and Delilah



ah she is getting some TLC that will cheer you up too Hazel


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee, You're right it did cheer me up. As promissed here are some new comparrison pics.

2/01/12





and 2/18/12





2/01/12





and 2/18/12





Nothing to compare with on hooha so 2/18/12





So what do ya'll think? Besides the fact that I need to take some warm water out there and clean her udder and hooha



:rofl



. It's like having a baby again.



:rofl . She's not very tidy with her business



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Finally she has started her shopping bag



In theory she should have 4-6 weeks to go but who knows if she has read the book


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



Yeah shopping bag!! That is music to my ears.



4-6 weeks. Delilah if you haven't read the book you better get to it



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I think you missed my post about my dog but I have a question for you if you don't mind



, My dog came in heat on Tuesday but the male isn't available until Monday. Will that be too late?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> Hazel I think you missed my post about my dog but I have a question for you if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> , My dog came in heat on Tuesday but the male isn't available until Monday. Will that be too late?



It shouldn't be. Just make sure they get together Monday. As a rule



it's 7days in, 7days to breed and 7days out. We know how rules go though



. Hope this helps. You should be able to tell within 10 or 15 minutes if she will still breed at that time. If she is not interested she will snap at him. Witchy little girls have their definate times to say "yes honey, come on" and "Don't even think about it Bud"



.


----------



## Eagle

Thank you,I can't wait! lets hope she is friendly


----------



## a mini dream come true

Crossing fingers that she is in the loving mood for you






:wub



:wub Maybe the love toughts will help



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well photo bucket did it again!









They are not liking my pics for some reason.



:GoGetUm



Does anyone use something different to get their pics up on here?

No new changes on Delilah. As Renee said, she's started her shopping bag, but there's not much in it. She really needs to get with it and start shoppiong



:rofl . Crazy girl don't she know girls love to shop



:rofl .

I'll be gone today. Got to go to New Deal and get new pics of everybody up there. Doing paper work to get everyone up to date. Three registeries. Got to be done so here we go.

Ya'll have a great day/evening.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I use http://imageshack.us/ to upload my pics


----------



## cassie

Hi Hazel sorry I have been naughty n not keeping up to date with Delilah! Bad Cassie!



lol

I see changes in her tummy!



she looks bigger to me!

I can't see the udder pics... sorry LOL I usually just resize them and put them up...

Renee, if you aren't getting her prog tested then yeah... about the 7 days works usually... like Hazel said your girl will tell the boy if she is ready or not



LOL I hope you get some puppies soon!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee, I'll try that and see if they are freindlier with my photos.

Hi Cassie, Photo bucket is being bad to me. I'm going to try something new. Even hubby said she is getting alittle more of a shopping bag. Cassie not to worry, she is not that close yet.

Got new pics of all the ones I need to update so I've just got to get it all in the mail.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah went shopping today and put more in her bag.



Not much but more than was there this morning. Good Girl! We may see this little one yet.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Delilah went shopping today and put more in her bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but more than was there this morning. Good Girl! We may see this little one yet.


yippee so exciting!!! can you try posting some piccies? please 9:43am and she is eating her dinner... all these mares bagging up like good mumma girls.... makes me think Penny isn't preggers

oh well

back to Delilah!

this must be so exciting for you Hazel!!! ooooh so wish I could come and see the baby! when she /he comes... were we prediciting a filly?? lol I can't remember


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie not to worry Penny is preggers. I was having doubts about Delilah too, but she is finally getting busy.



I am going to wait a couple of days on the pics though. It's suppose to be windy again tomorrrow.



Darn wind. get some rain and then the wind dries it out.



. Poor Delilah, she doesn't like the wind either. Wel back to bed. Early morning. Ya'll have a great day/evening.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Cassie not to worry Penny is preggers. I was having doubts about Delilah too, but she is finally getting busy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wait a couple of days on the pics though. It's suppose to be windy again tomorrrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn wind. get some rain and then the wind dries it out.
> 
> 
> 
> . Poor Delilah, she doesn't like the wind either. Wel back to bed. Early morning. Ya'll have a great day/evening.


haha thanks Hazel



lol just one of those days ya know?

Delilah resting quietly... sternal all snuggled in looking mega gorgeous!



10:56pm

night Hazel! have a good night sleep!


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked on Delilah and, bless her, she's down and looking so comfortable (and clean!!).





Sorry, forgot to note the time - think it said 3ish am?

Let's hope she keeps those shopping trips going - the sooner she gets her cupboards filled with goodies, the sooner we can attend that party she's planning for us!


----------



## cassie

3:40am and she is standing quietly with her bum in the corner... morning Anna


----------



## Eagle

4.24am and Delilah is just come in from outside


----------



## cassie

4:46am and she is standing alert but quiet




night all


----------



## AnnaC

Night Cassie, sleep well.





Morning Renee



What have you got planned today for your boys (human ones!), is this their half term holiday/break - how do the school terms work out in Italy?


----------



## Eagle

Hi Anna, It is Carnival today so the boys have done their hair and we are off to see the floats in an hour. Alby isn't feeling well but I have given him some meds so hopefully he will feel well enough to enjoy it.





Thanks for the email yesterday, I am waiting as you advised, hopefully they will meet on Friday


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning everyone,

Renee, you have some very handsome young men. Enjoy your day out.

Good night Cassie. Sleep well.

Hi Anna, hope you have a great day.

Delilah didn't finish her hay. That is unusual for her. Everything is usually all gone by now. Guess I better get dressed and out to feed before work. Everyone have a great day/evening and thanks for watching Delilah.


----------



## MeganH

Good night and good morning all!





I am watching Delilah now.



She is such a pretty mare


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Megan, thank you. How are you today? Any changes?


----------



## MeganH

a mini dream come true said:


> Hi Megan, thank you. How are you today? Any changes?


I am good. How are you?



My kids are quietly watching Lady and The Tramp being very good (thankfully lol) My son(9 yrs old) is in year round school and is tracked out right now so it's been crazy around here most days. My daughter is 2 and she thinks he is the greatest thing in the world. They get in lots of trouble together. I need a nap most days and don't get it lol (for anyone who isn't familiar with year round school it is when the schools are open year round and have 4 different tracks. Only 3 tracks are "tracked in" and attending school at a time, while 1 track "tracks out" and is on break for about 3 weeks at a time. Then they track back in and another track tracks out.)

Delilah was just standing pretty in the corner and now she is outside.

EDIT: Delilah is back in her corner and has yawned several times. Now standing quietly.


----------



## Eagle

wow your school system has me totally lost Megan


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thar's a new one on me. Haven't had to deal with tracks. Got to go back in to work. Thanks


----------



## MeganH

Yea, Austin was in a Traditional Calendar school (starts around August and ends around June) until we bought this house and he started 1st grade in the Year Round school. He's in 4th grade now.. I am used to it now and I like it better now that I am not working. I had to have him in camps and programs when he tracked out before. I left work at the end of my pregnancy with my daughter to stay home with the kids.

Some families in Year Round schools have kids in different tracks and THAT is not fun I am sure. Having their kids tracked out at different times... doesn't sound very nice. Austin will be in middle school when Cheyenne is in elementary school and there is a chance they could be on different tracks then since they won't be in the same school.



We hope to move soon though so maybe we will get into an area that doesn't have Year Round.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for explaing, I guess it could be crazy if you have 3/4 kids lol but who is crazy enough to have that many? Oh yeah Diane. Lmao where are you hiding crazy woman? LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

And They all know that too



Diane. Kiddos are very quick to pick up on adults that love them and they love being around them. We always had a house full and now they're all at my daughter's all the time, so I get my fix



:rofl



in spurts


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Glad we had normal term systems when daughter was at school!





No sign of Delilah - she's obviously outside inspecting the estate.


----------



## cassie

how is Delilah looking Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

We've got a very pretty day with no wind



so I'm sure she's outside enjouying the sun and waiting for me to feed



.I'm strying to stall and let her get some more exercise. When it's windy she stays in because she wants to. Don't think Delilah likes her hair blown



:rofl



. She's not in to the wind brown look



:rofl


----------



## cassie

lol what a smart girl you have!!





well I'm glad she is out enjoying the sun and getting as much excercise as possible!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well the silly girl just basked in the sun all day and didn't do any shopping so no new news to add.



At least she had a chance to get plenty of exercise


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the funny update Hazel, I am sure she will shop when she is ready


----------



## a mini dream come true

I know she will get busy with time so I just need to be patient


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> I know she will get busy with time so I just need to be patient


It will happen Hazel, I remember with Suzie I thought it would never happen...n Penny well...

she will start when she is good and ready






you still have heaps of time up your sleeve enjoy having a pregnant mumma!!



lol

you take such good care of your girls Hazel congrats goes to you!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie

Well Delilah is out enjoying the sun and warmth so I'm headed out to see what's going on with them. Will update in a little bit.


----------



## cassie

have fun in the sun!!



see you in a bit


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah just enjoyed the sun and exercise.



No shopping today



. Very hungry tonight though so that is good.





April is progressing well. Felt the little one kick up a storm this evening



. About 3 months to go with her so we're doing fine there. She is a little yak though



and starting to shed



You brush her and have hair everywhere



. In your clothes, all over your hands, u your nose



:rofl


----------



## cassie

haha I remember that with Suzie



funny little mare!!!

oh I love feeling the movements so much!

we both just have to be patient don't we Hazel



lol or try to atleast


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll have a little help this weekend



Son Rise is going to the trainers



. I'm going to have a horse that drives



:yeah



. I am soo very excited about that. I'll be getting some lessons too.



There will of course be someone here to check on Delilah and make sure she stays ok. Feeding schedule is all lined out and he knows horses and has foaled a few so I feel good about it.


----------



## cassie

WOW that is very exciting Hazel!!! I'm sure Delilah will be fine... you have a fantastic time!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I will thank you. It's the break I've been needing. Just to get away for a little bit. So much has happened in the last couple of months



It will be good. I'll try to check in while I'm gone to see how our girls are doing.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel you have fun and relax we will watch Delilah for you.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you. I'll be taking off work at lunch to get ready so I'll check in later.


----------



## AnnaC

How exciting!! You have a wonderful time Hazel and enjoy your break (dont forget the pictures!). I'm sure Delilah will be fine - she might miss you though!


----------



## MeganH

Congrats! And yes! Please remember the pictures!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks girls, I hadn't even thought of the camera. Oppps


----------



## cassie

oh please take the camera



if you haven't left yet that is...



lol have a fantastic time


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks I remembered to get the camera and we are on our way. Driving part of the way tonight. Thank ya'll for watching Delilah while i'm out of pocket.


----------



## Eagle

well said Mrs President


----------



## Eagle

So sorry for the misprint Ms President


----------



## a mini dream come true

ya'll are just too cute. Just got to the room and sorta settled for the night. WOOOOHOOO! I got to drive today and Mr. Son Rise is just great. He has already gone from the initial lesson to wearing a bit!!! Pat said if he stays like this he will be driving by the end of a month's time!! The horse I drove is a lovely guy, that is going to be shown this year by a 5yr old and a 7 yr old. He really knows his job and takes care of the drivers.



.

I'll go back tomorrow for another lesson and to watch while Pat works with Son Rise. Diane did you know that he can jump? He is such a good lil man.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I can't get the cam up. Help. I had to install the flowplayer on the laptop and not sure what to do now. Do we have any comp.geeks on LB? I'm lost now.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I know nothing about computers but I think it is a "sign" that you should close your pc and leave us to watch Delilah. Enjoy your weekend off


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Renee, just relax and enjoy yourself - Delilah is in good hands!


----------



## Eagle

2.30 am and she is down sternal


----------



## AnnaC

Delilah standing quietly in her stable - the sunlight is casting some really strange patterns!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks everyone for watching Delilah. I knew she was in good hands. Just a mom in me wanting to check. We got home last night around midnight and of course Delilah was fine. A little tempermental this afternoon




. I think a little mad at me because her shedule was upset for a couple of days



flipping her hay around and then looking at me like how dare you go off and leave me








I had a wonderful time and learned a lot. I'll post a pic or two when I get them uploaded. I drove two different horses and of course learned the ins and outs of harnessing and unharnessing. Different bits and why. Pat and Leeza were both very informative and made me feel right at home. Will keep ya'll posted on Son Rise's progress and of course mine as I learn too.


----------



## cassie

YAY what an exciting weekend for you Hazel, sorry I wasn't on here to watch Delilah... with mum n dad leaving n everything was a little crazy LOL

so glad that you had such a lovely time away!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie. Sorry to hear you are under the weather. Are you feeling better? I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone, but I did see that you wern't feeling well. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back Hazel



Delilah has been just fine.




I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## AnnaC

Welcome back Hazel - glad you had a good time - cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## a mini dream come true

This is the second day. We were doing some obstical. I really had a wonderful time and as you can see, Dalton likes the cart and at one point I had to let him hold the reins so he could start learning too.

Thank you all for watching Delilah while I was gone.


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOOOHOOO my girl is finally making an udder





So what do ya'll think? The 28 or 29 of March?






:worship



I know I still have a way to go, but there is big improvement


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pic Hazel you both look like you are having fun








for Delilah's udder, she went shopping while you were away


----------



## cassie

WOW what a great picture Hazel! I bet you had a great weekend! and how exciting to come back and see Delilah starting on her shopping bag... gee I would sure like to see some shopping of that kind.... ahhem Penny!


----------



## MeganH

She has started her udder!! Good job Delilah!!


----------



## AnnaC

What a lovely picture Hazel - you both look very proffessional.





Great news about Delilah - that shopping bag will soon beome a trolley I'm sure!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

We had a great time last weekend and I came home with a surprise. Welcome Daystars Oh Captain My Captain





Hubby says that I'm like a shoe and bubble gum. Every time I get close to a horse it sticks to me.



:ThumbUp



. Not much change in Delilah today, but that's ok I know it will when it's time.

Anna, Thank you, I don't feel like a professional, but I'm thinking I can do this. It was really a lot of fun.

Trolly? That is just too cute.

I don't have all my emoticons anymore



just a few.



not fair


----------



## Wings

Oh come on you can't show us ONE pic of something that looks increadibly cute. That's just mean!


----------



## MeganH

Oh how cute! yes! we can't have just one photo!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry girls I have to get more pics uploaded.. I have a few more, but hubby is not the camera bug. so I have to look for some good ones.


----------



## vickie gee

a mini dream come true said:


> Sorry girls I have to get more pics uploaded.. I have a few more, but hubby is not the camera bug. so I have to look for some good ones.


Yay. We are in a tie for antagonizing people that expect photos. Hubby may not be the camera bug but he let you get one more. One more and I will be minus a hubby! Help me keep a hubby and let one of my colts/stallions come live with you. Elvis makes number 4 male horses. We have Memphis, J R, Lil Newt, and now Elvis. When I talk about who "needs to go" then hubby does a 180 and says "but he/she is one of my favorites." And they say women are crazy? Glad you had a good time and everything worked out.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel, you tease and sly ol fox,you sure kept that one quiet



you know that we will NOT accept one small pic of such a stunner



come on give us all Captains info too


----------



## a mini dream come true

Im sorry girls will p post more this evening and all info on captain


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Hazel, your Hubby will never let you go off alone again!! LOL!!

That little fella looks really cute - cant wait for the pictures and all the info so do HURRY UP!!


----------



## Eagle

I say that your hubby is a great guy






:ThumbUp I wish my hubby was that chilled, I would have loads more minis


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Ladies,

Here is the scoop on Captain. He is a 7yr old gelding. trained to drive, halter, liberty, and trick. He is a 32" bay with black mane and tail, bald face and one blue eye. As you can see kid friendly





This is the pic from his halter class he won as a junio





and the libery class he won


----------



## a mini dream come true

I realy wasn't trying to be sly or a tease



. bringing him home with us was a spur of the moment thing



. Isn't he just the cutest thing tho? Hubby was with me so he was the one that had the last say



. and of course it was "yes mam". I love my hubby. He spoils me terribly


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane,

I guess I'm just really blessed to have the hubby i have and two girls that are animal lovers and the grandkids have just followed suit.





I just got back in from feeding and Delilah did a little bit of shopping today and baby decided to make a turn



. We now have a little more of a "v". Not quite there, but getting closer. I'll take pics this weekend.


----------



## MeganH

Oh he is SO handsome!!


----------



## cassie

he is very handsome! what a sweet man! n seems perfect for driving and having fun!

YAY for Delilah what a good girl she is! would love to see some pics!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hes very nice..your a lucky girl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks everyone



I'm hoping to get to drive Captain this week end for a little bit. I have to work my other job Saturday so maybe I can do it on sunday.





I will take updated pic of Delilah and get them posted this weekend too.


----------



## Eagle

wow is what comes to mind Hazel! He is stunning



you are one lucky lady


----------



## AnnaC

Hazel, Captain is gorgeous - such a pretty boy! You are going to have so much fun with him.

Great news about Delilah - cant wait for the new pics!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I see she is finally progressing!



Maybe she actually intends on sharing that baby with the rest of the world some day.





And your new boy is fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## Eagle

2.00 am nearly and she is stood quietly in her corner.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, yes she is finally looking a lot more preggers. I just got home. hubby has been watching her for me so no new developements that I know of for sure.

Anna, Renee, It's too late to get new pics tonight. I get them tomorrow.

Everyone thanks for the compliments on Captain. He is really a dream. I didn't get to drive him this weekend. Not enough time. We had the mares out working with them getting them ready for show next month. We have 5 of the grandchildren going with us



and only two have done any showing, so I was working with them showing them how to show



. One of the little mares is going to make a pretty jumper, so she needs work



I felt like I was









all weekend.




We'll get it together tho.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I just went out to check Delilah and WOW her bag has doubled in size since yesterday morning!



I still have a way to go, but I am so glad to see more changes. I will diffinately take pics tomorrow.

AND I just got word on how Son Rise is doing at the trainers. He looks great! Wonderful form for jumping and is doing well with the longlining


----------



## vickie gee

a mini dream come true said:


> I just went out to check Delilah and WOW her bag has doubled in size since yesterday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a way to go, but I am so glad to see more changes. I will diffinately take pics tomorrow.
> 
> AND I just got word on how Son Rise is doing at the trainers. He looks great! Wonderful form for jumping and is doing well with the longlining


Exciting news x 2!!!



:yes


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Vickie, it is exciting. Now I'm getting to excited to sleep. I need to calm down I know.


----------



## Eagle

what a great day then



I can't wait for pics oh and don't forget the cam this weekend cos we will want to see each and everyone of your grand kids


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning Everyone,

Quick question. Last night Delilah seemed to be outside an awful lot to me each time I woke up to check. Do ya'll think in light of the new changes, should I start closing the door to the barn at night now? That way she can't hide so much from view?

Renee, I'll take the camera with me this next weekend to get pics of all my little showman.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Hazel she was out nearly all night. take some pics of her udder and hooha and we can decide from there.





Have a good day


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee,

I'll post them this afternoon when I get home from work. It sorta worried me last night, cause I thought she was outside a lot. It was odd for her from what she has done for the last couple of months.Either that or I just woke up more



.Still running in my sleep I gues



:yes


----------



## AnnaC

Delilah standing quietly at the moment.

Can't wait to see the up to date pictures of her plus those of the kiddies and Son Rise - what a lot to look forward too!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I just got home and am headed out tocheck on the girls. I'll post new pics when I come back in.Yes we are going to have a full schedule for probably the next 2 or 3 months



like crazy. I hope this ol woman can keep up.



I miss all the emotcons. Can't seem to get them to work right. oh well.


----------



## cassie

hazel I am so sorry I haven't been on here! I feel terrible!!!



with mum n dad away its crazy here right now... but I promise I will watch more!

6:03pm Delilah is eating dinner...

YAY for udder progress!! can we please see some piccies? how far along is she now??

YAY


----------



## a mini dream come true

*This whole computer thing is not being nice tonight. Delilah's udder not as full as this morning*





*A pic of Son Rise*


----------



## a mini dream come true

Now let's see if we can get a pic of Mr. wags to load





and his half sister.

Doesn't Son Rise look good jumping? I like his form


----------



## cassie

eww a mouse just ran along behind Delilah!!!!



she is standing quieltly...

haha Hazel don't you hate that!!! I HATE That!

Son Rise looks great! what a good little jumper he is!!! you must be thrilled!

naw Mr wags is SO very cute! n love his half sister! their colouring is just gorgeous!


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> hazel I am so sorry I haven't been on here! I feel terrible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with mum n dad away its crazy here right now... but I promise I will watch more!
> 
> 6:03pm Delilah is eating dinner...
> 
> YAY for udder progress!! can we please see some piccies? how far along is she now??
> 
> YAY


Cassie not to worry. I have been keeping up with what is going on with you and penny and everybody. I just haven't posted much. Delilah is somewhere between 295 days to 340 days. Of course I may be wrong, but I feel like she will have her foal sometime this month. we'll see.


----------



## cassie

if she has started bagging up then your probably right!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I am soooo hoping. Mirrie was just looking at her on marestare and told me I need to wrap her tail. I told her I was thinking about it. Hubby is suppose to bring in some bedding HAY tomorrow. I sure hope he does. If not I may be making a trip to Lubbock.. There is just too much dust in the shavings.


----------



## cassie

yeah I agree, straw is much nicer for the late pregnant mummas in my opinion... come on hubby! Delilah wants to lie down in her new bedding





I don't think you need to wrap her tail just yet... she is looking good.

I didn't even end up wrapping Suzie's tail for when she had Finn, and she didn't make a mess... but I will probably end up braiding Penny's (if she ever decides to foal) as she has SUCH a thick tail I 'm sure it would get in the way

very exciting for you!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I went ahead and wrapped it. We'll see how it goes. Since the sun has gone down her udder is filling up again. I know this may go on for a while up and down. I'm just trying to cover all the bases. We want to go to a show the end of this month, but if Delilah hasn't had her foal I'm not leaving town. I'm going to get off here and try to get some sleep tonight. Ya'll have a wonderful evening/day.

Cassie, how is the flood going? has it receeded any? You and the boys stay safe.



. Sorry, That's just the momma in me telling you what to do.



I know you will. Talk to ya'll later.Night


----------



## cassie

wrap job looks good Hazel





just make sure it isn't to tight...





very exciting! maybe you could get some morning shots for us tomorrow? 

have a great evening.

Flood waters have come down a little still very high n fast but its under the bridge and we are all good



thanks.

Yeah my mum was a bit worried when SHE got the msg from SES to evacuate hehe poor mum.

she looks nice and content eating her dinner


----------



## Eagle

Son Rise looks fab and I just love his jump





1.00am and Delilah is stood quietly in her stall


----------



## AnnaC

Love the pictures of Son Rise Hazel - he certainly likes his jumping doesn't he!

As far as wrapping tails, as usual I'm the complete opposite to most folk LOL!! I have never and will never wrap tails. Cannot see ANY reason to do it. Mares must miss being able to swish their tails, especially in warmer weather if there is the odd bug around, plus they get a hefty whack on their side if they do manage a decent swish. Folks argue that it keeps the tail clean during foaling, but I have two answers to this - one is that if you are there to foal the mare down (as you should be) then there is no diffiulty in sweeping the tail to one side out of the way, the second is, try pulling a wrapped tail out from under a mares body once she is laying down to foal - very difficult as it jams and doesn't 'slide' out because it is in a 'lump'. A natural tail can easily be pulled because the hairs are spread out and will slide out from under the mare with no problem! Worse still is where the tail is left wrapped after the mare foals - mare feels a little uncomfortable, swishes her tail, poor foal gets hit with something that must feel like a sandbag!!






So no wrapped tails for me LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

"poor foal gets hit with something that must feel like a sandbag!!" 



I do love your descriptions Anna





2.45 am and she is outside


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning everyone.,

Thank you for all the compliments on Son Rise. It really thrills me that he looks to be enjoying his jumps and I like his form. Of course I'm not biased either 

Anna, I was watching Delilah last night before I went to sleep and I think I have to agree with you.Not that she seemed to be bothered by the wrap. It just looks so unnatural. You are always caustioned to be sure and not wrap it too tight, for reasons I understand, Don't leave it on too long, etc.Your arguments against tail wraps are very valid. The wrap will come off this afternoon. Still being new to all this, thought I give it a try.


----------



## MeganH

Lovely pictures



Cute horsies and puppies!

I am not planning on wrapping Laney's tail. I do have vet wrap though incase is it ever needed. The breeders I got Ricky and Laney from told me one of their foals they sold LOST it's tail because the woman who bought it wrapped it way too tight. That is just awful. Said it was a beautiful foal too that should have been shown.



That's not why I am not wrapping Laney's though- I wouldn't wrap it too tight lol. I just don't feel she needs it.

LOL Anna- you say the silliest things


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie I took a pic this morning and look at the difference bebween last night and this morning





I was like Good Girl! I know It's not full, but we're on our way. I'm headed out to feed will check back in in a bit.


----------



## MeganH

Oh Hazel she really is progressing good! Big difference!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Megan, She didn't go down that much today either. I washed her udder and back end this afternoon. I think she feels better too. She was very good about me washing. and rinsing. Not a lot of jumping around. I'm waiting for hubby to get home so I can put some bedding down for her so she will be more comfortable and with less dust maybe.

How is Laney doing? I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up too well with everyone.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is good.




There was a small change in her udder a few days ago but really hasn't started to fill. I got so excited when I saw a small difference and then she decided not to progress anymore. She is definitely getting moodier though with our colt. I think I will have to end their afternoon visits with each other soon. She bit his bum yesterday and kicked him today. He has started to try to play and climb on her recently too so she won't put up with that.


----------



## cassie

wow nice change overnight, hmm whats that stuff on the end of her teats?! i'll be interested to see what Anna, Diane and Renee think... she is progressing really well! very exciting stuff!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie I'm not sure what it is. Doesn't really feel like wax and I washed her this afternoon and no milk yet that I know of. I didn't try to milk her so. Not too sure that I will try now anyway. Got to tell you I love your new avatar.



Finn is getting more hasndsome every day.

Megan, glad to hear some progress on Laney. That's how Delilah did me too, so not to worry she will get there when you least expect it. Poor Ricky must feel sad because Laney doesn't want to play. I'm learning that these mares can be very moody at times. If Delilah ever gets that way, I'll know for sure something is up



:rofl. She has really been laid back so far.


----------



## cassie

hmm yeah that is strange....

thank you, he is such a snuggle bug, I don't really like the pic of me but its a cute one of him so its there

I seem to be having trouble getting your camera up... is everything ok?


----------



## a mini dream come true

It froze for an minute and then I had a little trouble getting it back up, but it's fine now. I guess the wind was doing somethig crazy. Have you got it up now?

See Delilah's new bed



:HappyBounce



. it's nice and bouncy.


----------



## MeganH

Her new bed is quite fluffy



She is munching away on dinner right now


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hubby said it was wheat straw, but I must have something good in it. It won't hurt ehr will it, if she muches all night?


----------



## cassie

hmm, I'm not really sure, I know that they aren't meant to eat bedding straw and most won't touch that... it sure looks good and comfy in there, yeah I can get it up fine now... 9:11pm she has just come back inside she sure likes eating it... so I hope it is ok... hmm it should be fine I'm sure


----------



## a mini dream come true

Before hay got so scarce I used to feed Wheat Hay and they loved it. This is beautiful clean wheat straw, but I think there may be a little wheat hay in it so that's what she's eating.



the fines. I've been watching her and I think she has slowed down now so I think she will be ok



Just seeing her going after it at first worried me a little



.


----------



## chandab

As long as it clean straw with no mold or dust, it shouldn't hurt a thing if she eats some. I'm sure she'll get bored with eating straw quickly enough and go back to her hay, its just a novelty and she'll likely quit soon.


----------



## cassie

yeah I agree with Chanda, she should be fine



I'm getting the black screen again...



can anyone else get the camera up??


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry girls. we had a problem with the internet but maybe it's fixed now. Heather was alerted and we got to work.


----------



## Eagle

MeganH said:


> . She is definitely getting moodier though with our colt. I think I will have to end their afternoon visits with each other soon. She bit his bum yesterday and kicked him today. He has started to try to play and climb on her recently too so she won't put up with that.


It is quite normal Megan, Dipinto gets the cr.p kicked out of him daily but he still doesn't learn, he still goes and annoys the girls. Odette is very patient with him and tells him to go away without actually touching but Britt bites and kicks like a wild thing



It's not the girls fault if boys are stupid







cassie said:


> wow nice change overnight, hmm whats that stuff on the end of her teats?! i'll be interested to see what Anna, Diane and Renee think... she is progressing really well! very exciting stuff!


Cassie I think it is the milk ducts that are white, if you look at Odette's udder that is dark you can see them better.



a mini dream come true said:


> Hubby said it was wheat straw, but I must have something good in it. It won't hurt ehr will it, if she muches all night?


I doubt that it will hurt her and she will probably stop once the novelty wears off

1.30 am and she is stood quietly


----------



## cassie

thanks Renee, I saw them on Penny too and was wondering what they were... at least we know.

Finn is exactly the same, SUzie puts up with it but Penny gives him what for! and squeals kicks and bites him LOL he thinks its a game and keeps coming back for more LOL men!


----------



## Eagle

sounds just like Dipinto Cassie, he thinks it is fun to annoy the girls too.



I can't wait until the weather is better and then he will go back out on his own for a while. Then the problem is with me



the few months that he is on his own in spring is when he is a real pain in the butt to handle :arg! we will have daily chats I think


----------



## AnnaC

Delilah is certainly moving in the right direction Hazel. Eating some of her straw wont hurt her, unfortunately it is what a lot of them do when they first get a straw bed - mine often have a short pick around when getting fresh straw, but mostly dont bother as they are used to it.


----------



## cassie

How is Delilah looking Hazel? anymore shopping done?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi everyone,

Deiliah did a little more shopping today. Her bag is still not full, but her belly is dropping. I sat out there for a while and watched her belly moving and it was all in the bottom not up the sides any. While she was outside she had more of the "A" look from the back. From the side I wouldn't call it a "V" , but she really drops from the back legs to the center. Then has a slope to the front.





Now I'm trying to decide if I need to start locking her in the barn at night or still let her have access to the outside



. Last night was the first time I've seen her lay out flat. I know she's getting close, I'm just not sure how close


----------



## Eagle

I personally would close her in at night now Hazel, I think it is safe to say that she is at the 300 day mark so better to be safe than sorry. Just make sure she has plenty of exercise during the day and grass if possible.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Renee - she's getting closer now and for safety's sake........................


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning Everyone,

Renee, Anna, thank you for your input. She will start staying in the barn at night. I just heard the weather and we are suppose to have rain tonight and snow tomorrow.




. It would be about right for her to have her foal while it is cold





As long as we have a textbook foaling and a healthy foal


----------



## a mini dream come true

Her is the pics from this this afternoon. Well I can only get one to post I have no clue what's going on. This will drive a sane person nuts


----------



## cassie

yeah I would be putting her in at night Hazel... to be on the safe side...


----------



## a mini dream come true

Of course I'm not saying I'm sane



. Just very tech challenged




. Photo bucket keeps shutting down to "protect my computer" and I don't know how to use image shack so I can't get any more pics to load.

















Hubby took the camera to New Deal with him so I was using the phone and the pics weren't very good so I will try again tomorrow.





Delilah is in for the night. It's been sleeting off and on all afternoon so I doubt she will be too unhappy about staying in.



. She still had hay and I gave her more. will check before I turn in for the night to make use she still has plenty.Don't want her to get board.


----------



## cassie

10:38pm Delilah is down sternal having a nice little snooze! cutie girl!


----------



## cassie

now she is back up and eating her feed 10:40pm


----------



## Eagle

standing quietly munching her hay at 1.10am


----------



## a mini dream come true

Can anyone see Delilah?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks, just che,king on got to go back on


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you DIane for the update at lunch. As you could tell I was on my phone. A lot of misspelled words. Wish I was independently weathy so I could stay home all day



:rofl



. I really would be in trouble then. Too much time on my hands.



:rofl





I'm home now and going out to check on our lovely Delilah. I will update in a little bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is Delilah's side view yesterday.






and here she is today






So what do you think?


----------



## cassie

I think she has dropped some and is looking really good... no V yet but won't be long now!!! very exciting!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah has seem very figity tonight. Not sure what's going on. I've been watching her and she can't seem to settle. Belly bites whitching feet. I just don't know. I've watched the foal more on the camera. she seems to be quiet right now. We'll see


----------



## cassie

12:20am she is standing quietly but looking miserable... poor girl! has she done anymore shopping at all Hazel?


----------



## cassie

a bit of pacing just then, then she went back to her original spot... hmm defintiley not happy


----------



## Eagle

1.10am and she is eating now


----------



## cassie

1:30am standing at her door quietly


----------



## a mini dream come true

Renee and Cassie, Thank you for posting on Delilah's actions last night.





And those that watched and didn't post Thank you for watching.





We have more progress this morning. Delilah went shopping last night. She still has room in her bag for more, but less room than yesterday.She has dropped a little more and the inside of her vulva is darker pink. We are getting there






:HappyBounce I have opened her barn door so she can go out into her small pen, but not the big pen.

I got to go to lubbock for a little while. It's cold and damp so she will probably stay pretty much inside. If you see anything please call. It will take me about 45 min to get here from Lubbock. Will let you know when I get back. Thanks.


----------



## Eagle

9.55am and she is having breakfast


----------



## AnnaC

4.10 pm and she's munching her hay - are you back yet Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Anna, I just got back in. Thank ya'll for watching.




:CheekKiss

My daughter, that has been single for 16yrs, is now engaged.



I new something was going on, but was not too sure.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow it's time to celebrate, Congratulations! I hope she will be very happy.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you. He really is a nice guy. AND HE LOVES horses. So he fits in with all of us. He proposed and her daddy cried. Daddy is such a softy and he dearly loves his girls. So It makes him happy to see them happy.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Renee. I think she will be. She has been ever since they started dating. The kiddos like him so that is a wonderful plus.


----------



## cassie

WOW very very exciting news hazel!! you must be both thrilled!!! 

and how lucky for her to have found a guy who likes horses too! YAY I don't know about over there but over here they are kinda scace LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll be going out in a little bit to feed and see if there are any changes. I know her udder was fuller is morning and she had dropped more. Not too sure about the milk thing.I never could milk a cow so not too sure I can milk a horse



:rofl .

We are going to have a busy summer. Foals being born, shows to attend, and a horse back wedding in August.



At an arena with a playday to follow as a reception.



:rofl . Now if that ain't country.



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, Thank you, we are.

Where we are there are lots of guys that like horses, but Mirrie found one that only likes horses, but knows horses. He rode the rodeo circuit team roping, worked on ranches, broke horses to ride. foaled out mares, and trimmed hooves. I guess you could say he can talk the talk, and also walk the walk he's talking.



:rofl That is the best part, He tells it like it is and doesn't try to feed you a like of B________ .


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How exciting!!! Sounds delightful and FUN!! Weddings should be fun -- Congratulations!!!!


Thank you. This one is going to be lots of fun. Big and Little horses.Kiddos everywhere. Country music. WOW. We need to plan!



:rofl



:BananaHappy



have to have dancing in there somewhere



:BananaHappy


----------



## Eagle

It is wonderful to see you so happy Hazel.


----------



## cassie

YAY what a super wedding it will be!!! very very exciting!! we demand to see pictures hehe please? when the blessed event finally happens! 

hmmm maybe I'll have to come over there to look for a guy.... lol hehe


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie come on over. You'll have a place to stay anythime.

Renee, Thank you. I have been down lately and I appoligize for letting it show here.





No new news on Delilah and she definately does not want me to get any milk to test. Did you see the side step? She seems a little jumpy this evening, but everything looks the same otherwise.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel that's what friends are for! Xxx


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Girls



and Diane, I love chocolate almost as much as I love my coffee. They make a perfect combination.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Did anyone else just see Delilah's belly moving?


----------



## MeganH

I can see some good foal movement or at least what looks like it!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great



At least I'm not going crazy



WOW



I was wondering if I saw what I thought I saw. Thanks Megan.


----------



## MeganH

Yea I definitely saw some big movements too


----------



## a mini dream come true

Foal moving in to position. Belly bites we are moving in the right direction


----------



## vickie gee

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You're doing just fine, Hazel.
> 
> I sent one to Cassie, so I'll send one to you too, my friend!


*OH, DON'T WORRY ABOUT SENDING ME ONE...I AM HEADIN OVER TO THE FRIDGE FOR TURTLE CHEESECAKE!*


----------



## vickie gee

a mini dream come true said:


> I'll be going out in a little bit to feed and see if there are any changes. I know her udder was fuller is morning and she had dropped more. Not too sure about the milk thing.I never could milk a cow so not too sure I can milk a horse
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl .
> 
> We are going to have a busy summer. Foals being born, shows to attend, and a horse back wedding in August.
> 
> 
> 
> At an arena with a playday to follow as a reception.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl . Now if that ain't country.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Sounds cool. A few years ago (before MY BIG FAT REDNECK WEDDING was a show) I had to go to a wedding for the daughter of an aquaintance of my husband. Perhaps they started the camo trend for weddings. Groom and groomsmen in camo. Father in law in NEW black overalls that were unbuttoned since too small. Accessorized with brand new bright white tennis shoes. Bride badly needed some spankx and she got leg "jitters" during the ceremony and so seeing from their backsides she was jigglin like jello while standin still. Best part was since we were outdoors and on the patio we had a view of the pasture. The jack out there decided to "let it all hang out." My husband's boss was sitting next to me and I don't know who was choking on a concealed laugh worse...me or him. I thought I would suffocate. Bride ended up barefoot at the reception... and she sure was lettin it all hang out. I still get tickled when I think of that day. All it needed was the tv cameras. Ok, so ya'll have a nice country wedding. Country is cool.


----------



## a mini dream come true

AAWWWW! Enjoy your cheese cake Vickie


----------



## a mini dream come true

vickie gee said:


> Sounds cool. A few years ago (before MY BIG FAT REDNECK WEDDING was a show) I had to go to a wedding for the daughter of an aquaintance of my husband. Perhaps they started the camo trend for weddings. Groom and groomsmen in camo. Father in law in NEW black overalls that were unbuttoned since too small. Accessorized with brand new bright white tennis shoes. Bride badly needed some spankx and she got leg "jitters" during the ceremony and so seeing from their backsides she was jigglin like jello while standin still. Best part was since we were outdoors and on the patio we had a view of the pasture. The jack out there decided to "let it all hang out." My husband's boss was sitting next to me and I don't know who was choking on a concealed laugh worse...me or him. I thought I would suffocate. Bride ended up barefoot at the reception... and she sure was lettin it all hang out. I still get tickled when I think of that day. All it needed was the tv cameras. Ok, so ya'll have a nice country wedding. Country is cool.






:rofl



:rofl



Hope we're not going to be that funny


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well, I think Delilah has settled for the night. Think I'll try to get some sleep. Night all


----------



## Eagle

3.50am and she is eating


----------



## a mini dream come true

Nothing new to report. Delilah's bag is fuller this morning, but it will probably be less again tonight. Crazy mares



. Cleand her stall and let her out for the day, or at least most of it. We are suppose to have wind again today. She may stay out or in depending on what she feels like. Right now she is out.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Suprise! Delilah didn't lose any of her bag today. It is still not as big as most of the ones I've seen on here, but she held the same size. That's good Right? Not too sure about the "V" shape. maybe a little. I have watched her doing the belly bites and some yawning.

We went and got the G__sons so they will be here with us this week.Spring break here. Hope Delilah will have her foal this week. That would be great for the G__sons to see such a little one.. We'll see if she seems to think so. Of course she was like what is that little thing in my pen this afternoon when we got here. Sh'e used to just me so I'll have to watch Dalton. I don't remember her being so skidish last time he was here. Hmmm.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Exciting news! And yes, it would be awesome if the little ones could see another little one be born!! Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Parmela,

I really don't think it will be tonight, but maybe this week while they are here.


----------



## Eagle

5.45am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## a mini dream come true

This little girl is really acting funny tonight. Extra eyes please. Let me know what you think. 3 pees in 30 minutes. No poop yet. Walking off and leaving her grain (NOT this girl ever). Staying inside instead of being outside when she can. Jumping or jerking for no apparent reason. Not wanting me to touch her belly or brush her



, but she doesn't mind me being in the pen.


----------



## cassie

I will try keep her up for you Hazel





can we see any boobie pics??


----------



## a mini dream come true

I forgot to take my camera out there, but will go back sortly and take a pic when I go clean up the poop she just did. I could tell it's not ploppy tho.


----------



## cassie

yawning from Delilah just now!!!!


----------



## cassie

Hi Hazel!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, I'm sorrry I forgot to say thank you a while ago. Diane thank you for your information Here are the pic I took










and





I know it's the off side, but I'ts the the one where I could get the best pic.


----------



## cassie

looking really good Hazel



I htink a few more weeks and you will have a gorgeous new baby!!!!! oh I am so excited for all of you soon to be mummy's!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie. If I last a few more weeks



Maybe . between trying to figure out how to get everything on here and Delilah I may go nuts


----------



## cassie

haha well she may bag up real quick in the end... please remember I'm just a novice lol what do I know lol she was just yawning again then... certainly looking the part...

I am headed to the bank so I don't miss LB and Fly foaling!! be back asap n will bring all the girls up gain lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok be careful. Love you


----------



## cassie

hehe I'm back




n I didnt miss any foaling yay!! lol thanks Hazel

just pulled Delilah up n she is standing in her fave corner nice and quiet





Love you too!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yes I know. I'm thinking her earlier stuff was just a tease. Looks like she has settled for the evening.


----------



## cassie

maybe the foal was in an uncomfortable position causing her to do those signs... just a guess... lol she is eating her dinner now


----------



## a mini dream come true

I've got to go to bed. It's another early morning for me. Safe foaling Amanda. See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Eagle

How is she today hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hubby fed fo me this morning so no updates on udder. She haa been outside and doing good. Will update more when I get home


----------



## a mini dream come true

Got home just a little while ago. Delilah stayed outside until I got her stall clean and went to put fresh straw. IT"S WHEAT STRAW! still has some mature wheat heads on it. Now I know why she is always trying to eat her bed. There is more grain?

I will have to go out and shoo her out of the pen to get more exercise. No new developements in the udder. She had a good roll when I got home and tail head is looser. That's about it.


----------



## AnnaC

She looks really happy with her nice new straw bed Hazel LOL!! And yes, it looks as though you will have to get firm with her if you want her outside and taking exercise - put your foot firmly down and insist, tell her it is for her own good!!

I'm really getting excited as Delilah is now getting so close to foaling. I know that several mares have produced their foals already and we have a lot of new mares to watch over, but Delilah was always one of our 'originals' and is therefore special to those of us from the beginning of this Mare forum.

Come on Delilah - we need to see your baby!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna, I'm not sure if she listened to our talk --ooppps there she is again



. I've been outside and left the gate open so she can get more exercise. But seems she likes the barn. We've still got the G---sons, so I told Dustin to spread her hay out around the paddock tomorrow instead of putting



it in her rack. She hasn't ate all of her pellets again tonight.. I'm going to leave her out a little while longer before I lock the gate. Just to see how long she will stay outside.



Well at least she is walking in and out that's some exercise



.


----------



## MeganH

Her bedding looks so soft. I was going to get Laney some straw but I worry about her eating it. delilah is munching away right now.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Megan, this that I have is Wheat straw. Yes she eats it, but I don't think it will hurt her. I used to feed Wheat hay until I couldn't find it anymore. My horses did great on it and loved it.


----------



## MeganH

Your straw looks nice and soft! The kind we have around here is so hard and thick. Nothing like yours!


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's just what we got when we asked for beding straw. Not rally big, but not small either. I think we just got lucky. There is some wheat heads in it, but not many. That is what Delilah is eating and leaving the bigger stuff for her bed.


----------



## cassie

Delilah down sternal haing a snooze 10:28pm


----------



## Eagle

5.30am and she has just got up, she looked so relaxed and comfy in her super dooper bed


----------



## MeganH

8:15 am and Delilah is grazing away


----------



## a mini dream come true

The gate is open so she can go outside. Hubby is home. Silly girl. Guess i'll have to block her out when I get home for a while.


----------



## Eagle

12.40 and she is eating



I can see the foal going nuts


----------



## a mini dream come true

She figured out that she could push open the gate and get out of the paddock into the yard




I have Fescue in the yard and it is starting to come up so I really didn't want her in there. Hubby put her up twice before he figured out what she was doing



:rofl



Guess I should've told him how smart she is..

Thank you Diane, the boys have been great help this week



. Dalton is still not sure of Delilah and Delilah is not sure about Dalton. They haven't spent much time together.

Anna will be pleased



. Delilah really was perturbed at Hubby :arg! because he closed the gate to her barn locked it and locked the other gate. She got a lot of exercise pacing the paddock trying to figure another way out.



She wasn't quite as casual with me feeling her udder or her belly this afternoon.

No change in her udder this evening. Glad I'm not the only one seeing the foal move on cam. First time I saw it I thought I was seeing things



. Odette looks like she has more udder than Delilah now. I don't know where her shopping went maybe she returned all of it



:rofl



decided to change sizes



:rofl


----------



## cassie

they do occasionally stop with the shopping bag for a while... I remember Suzie did that and I was going nuts try to check to see if she had started again or not... :s lol she will continue when she is ready!  she is looking really good and I am thinking an April baby is in store for you!  maybe around a similar time to odette


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok everyone Megan and Cassie started it. What is everyone's guess for Delilah's foaling date/time/sex/ and color?


----------



## cassie

haha I say April 20th, colt (what colour was the Daddy again?)


----------



## a mini dream come true

A black snowcap appy, Cassie


----------



## cassie

hmmm, well I don't know much about appy's... can you get a pinto appy... ahh wait maybe thats a pintaloosa?? am I right?? hehe

woops silly me.

well I hope for a pintaloosa black colt


----------



## MeganH

ohh I say April 22 @ 1:00am- a black pintaloosa Filly


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well ladies I guess I have a while longer to wait then

Cassie---April 20th Black pintoloosa Colt

Megan---April [email protected]!:00am, Black pintoloosa Filly


----------



## a mini dream come true

April 21st. filly Loud color. Diane you know I would love another Lola.

I may not make the Spring Show in Glenn Rose if you ladies are right. The Daffy is scheduled for April 20, 21, &22.



I'll just have to send the Hubby and all the G--kiddos.


----------



## MeganH

LOL!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm not sure what she is doing unless she thinks she can get to the grass. I just talk ed to hubby and she is eating her hay outside making circles and going back in then out for another round. Back and forth


----------



## Eagle

I wonder what is in her mind!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

So, basically we have a pregnant mare who is eating, eating and eating. there's a shocker!lol



:shocked Maybe I'm a pregnant mare. Ah, THAT'S my problem! Who knew???

I think if these mares took a minute to stop eating, they'd actually get down to business and have a few foals for us to drool over.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Let's see if we can get some comparison shots. First is 3-05-12






Then today





Now 3-08-12





and today





Grandson Dalton needed in the pic

Now the hooha.Photobucket keeps deleting these pics





Sorry for the dirty hooha What do ya'll think.


----------



## MeganH

I saw you and your grandsons this evening in with Delilah. They are both so cute and were helping out.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Megan. They are really a lot of help and they love the horses



. They started showing and had so much fun. The girls have decided they want to try it, so we are suppose to go to Glenn Rose in April



. Of course that depends on is Delilah cooperates



. Other wise it will be everybody else and I'll stay home


----------



## cassie

she has dropped more I think





maybe a little filling in the udder... but I can't be sure... don't worry she will fill that udder when she is good and ready



you still have time getting very exciting though!!

her behind puzzles me... it is so odd looking... lol sorry Delilah...I wonder why. hmmm lol

I hope she foals before your trip





hehe Diane I love the pic of Meko  I love pocahantas hehe one of my fave Disney movies!! and the Meko sure knew how to eat LOL

Delilah standing quietly at 11:06pm


----------



## vickie gee

Any pintaloosa is in danger of being kidnapped from me. And cheesecake...mine, mine, mine. I can type and eat my cheescake bites


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies for your input. Photobucket has done it again with the hooha picture



. I don't know why they do that. Oh well I guess Delilah doesn't want her hooha on the internet



:rofl



, or somebody doesn't


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok . I'll send it now.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Oh my goodness Diane, your grandchildren are BEAUTIFUL! How blessed you are.

On another topic, with all the @#$%@# on the internet, photobucket feels the need to remove horse hooeys????

Actually, I think her hooey looks a little "tight" still, but I could be wrong. thanks for the udpate.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, You can hi jack any time. Beautiful pics. I know you are so proud. Rachel is a little beauty and Joshua is very handsome. How long is Katy going to be gone for? I think you told me one time, but I've forgotten. You know how my mind is.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Parmela, I didn't really think it was loose.I was really just posting to see if they would do it again. Practically all of my hooha pictures they delete. It's really weird.

Oh Vickie, if my little pintoloosa is in danger of being kidnapped will the ransom be cheesecake?




:rofl I'll want to stock up just in case.



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

OOOHHHH!. Bet her little smile will melt hearts everywhere. Glad Katy will not be gone quite so long this time. It will go before you know it and she'll be home again safe and sound.


----------



## a mini dream come true

How awecome Diane, That is a wonderful move for them. It may be a little hard with Katy gone some, but they are very smart in thinking of the future for them. And you would be more than welcome to come see me if you get out this way. And if you make it to San Antonio, I'll be happy to come to see you to save you a 8 hr drive.

Thank you for the tip. I'll try that and see if it will work and thank you for posting the pic for me. Guess I'll try to go to bed.One of those sleepless nights, but I'm yawning now so maybe I can go to sleep. Ya'll have a great eveining.


----------



## Eagle

I love the pics Diane, they look so happy. No wonder you are so proud of your girl, she is so smart


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane, those pictures are wonderful!! I cant believe how quickly the time has gone since you told us about your daughter's deployment- it has come round all too quickly. Will be saying prayers for her and the family while she is 'out there'. But it ounds as though she has her future well mapped out and the fact that they will all be nearer to you is brilliant!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I guess Delilah filled up on her bedding last night because she didn't dive into her pellets this morning. She just walked out. She has had a good roll and checked her feed a couple of time, but went back out side. The gate is open so she will have the run of the paddock today so you may see here in and out. We are suppose to have rain today.

Update on Son Rise He has been hitched to the cart.



Looking good and getting his head set. Yesterday I got to ground drive Captain for a little bit. Got his harness all adjusted to fit him and ready for the cart next week end.

One more update with pics Here is Vernica back view





Udder taken 3-17-12





Vernica is a maiden and I'm not sure if she is preggers. I think she is, but not sure



She ran with a stallion from June to September of last year. I didn't do side veiw beacuse she is a maidan and there is no drop.Asking for your opinions, What do you think?

Just realized I got another butt shot in there



:rofl



that mare's not preggers



:rofl



we just won't tell her butt is plastered on the internet



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## vickie gee

Hellllllllllloooo. Just checking in on everyone.

Diane your grandchildren are beautiful. I would spoil that little girl rotten. My 2 children are boys and have carried on the tradition by blessing me with grandsons.

Hazel cheesecake will work as ranson but if I am going to reasonable I would take hay. Yep hay.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Vickie, Yep Hay is a great ransom about now. It is still scarce as you well know. I have a decent supplier right now, but of course I'm paying for it too.



That's ok as long as I can feed my little herd, I'm good.





Thanks Diane for the opinion. I feel like she is preggers and have even thought I felt foal movement, but not sure. Vernica will just be another waiting game.






. But inbetween we have April. She is due May 28th. I keep saying that, I know, I'm just trying to gear myself to that date and trying to not jump the gun and stress so much on her



. Hopefully later today I'll get a couple of pics so you can see her.

I should be getting another update on Son Rise in a couple of days and maybe some pics. If I do I'll post them for everyone.


----------



## bannerminis

Your grandchildren are Gorgeous Diane and Rachel is so sweet and looks like she is doing her "Blue Steel" look in that picture LOL


----------



## cassie

WOW I can't believe how much your grandbabies have grown up already! how sweet they are both adorable!

Hazel Vernica is looking good... is that what her bag normally looks like?

7:38pm Delilah standing in her corner, gosh you can tell she has been butt rubbing! just look at her tail!!! ;( I have been having a hard time trying to get Suzie's tail to grow back, she loved butt rubbing with Finn LOL mares!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, this is the first pic I have taken of Vernica. Mirrie says they're bigger than they were. I didn't relly feel anything before. We've been having thunder storms this evening so Delilah is a little restless. Yes the tail



:rofl I have been trying to tame it, but as soon as I get it to lay down half way she starts butt rubbing again.

Delilah has been off her feed for the last couple of days. I don't think there is as much room for food. She is taking a lost longer to eat her pellets and hay. Not too sure that means anything.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> hmmm, well I don't know much about appy's... can you get a pinto appy... ahh wait maybe thats a pintaloosa?? am I right?? hehe
> 
> woops silly me.
> 
> well I hope for a pintaloosa black colt


I'm amazed Diane didn't smack you for that one



:rofl Given that she is the Spot Queen (in all it's variations from few spot to loud pintaloosa!)



:rofl

I've got my fingers crossed for a loud black pintaloosa


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I'm amazed Diane didn't smack you for that one
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl Given that she is the Spot Queen (in all it's variations from few spot to loud pintaloosa!)
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for a loud black pintaloosa


hehe she didn't smack me cos I figured it out HEHE I am learning  n anyway Diane loves me too much to smack me


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl Ya'll are too cute. Tomorrow's an early day for me so I'm finxing to hit the bed. Everyone have a great day/evening


----------



## cassie

have a great sleep Hazel



I have Delilah up she is eating her hay at 10:56 pm


----------



## vickie gee

a mini dream come true said:


> :rofl Ya'll are too cute. Tomorrow's an early day for me so I'm finxing to hit the bed. Everyone have a great day/evening


I figgin to too. Need a bit of shut eye I do yessiree indeedy. Happy foalin to _______? I think Raven is a gonna foal afore the rooster crows! Nite all!


----------



## cassie

Delilah down sternal 11:30pm


----------



## cassie

back up at 11:36pm not a long lie down but everything is fine


----------



## cassie

Delilah back down sternal at 12:47am


----------



## Eagle

vickie gee said:


> I figgin to too. Need a bit of shut eye I do yessiree indeedy. Happy foalin to _______? I think Raven is a gonna foal afore the rooster crows! Nite all!


Diane, have you been sharing your happy pills?





1.52am and Delilah is stood in her corner looking gorgeous as ever



I see her hay rack has gone.

I am crossing my fingers for you and Vernica


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning everyone,

Thanks Renee.

Vernica is a suprise if she is



. I took the hay rack out because I was worried about the foal getting under it and not being able to get out. Sounds like Delilah had a quiet night. We had some rain



:HappyBounce . I'm glad it didn't bother her.

Cassie, your cleaning spree has rubbed off. Either that or I'm doing the nesting for Deiliah



:rofl



My computer room looks good this morning. It was a total wreck yesterday. I better get ready for work and feed so I'll check in this afternoon.

With the weather like it is I'm going to leave Delilah in the small run today, so If ya'll see anything that needs my attention, please call. I can pull the Marestare message boad up and check it periodically through out the day.

Everyone have a wonderful evening/day. and Thanks for watching my girl.


----------



## a mini dream come true

We have a little improvement in bag size.






I know she is not really loose, but I want to see if they delete this pic






And we have a pic of April who is due in May. The foals may be playmates and close to the same size and age yet










Sorry Ladies, I don't know how to rotate it yet on Photobucket. Guess I should have done it before uploading it.



See we are beginning to get a little bit of green


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yep! youre right Diane all you have to do is look at my avitar. That's my Juan 29 1/2" Falabella blend. Sorrel Pintoloosa.





Here is a better pic with my granddaughter Amber






Great temperment and very photogenic (the stallion not the girl)



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Yep! youre right Diane all you have to do is look at my avitar. That's my Juan 29 1/2" Falabella blend. Sorrel Pintoloosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic with my granddaughter Amber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great temperment and very photogenic (the stallion not the girl)
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


I don't know she looks pretty photogenic to me, and anyone who poses so nicely wiht a mini must have a great temperant.


----------



## cassie

he is lovely!

and your Grand daughter is gorgeous



what a poser!! lol

YAY that is great about April she is beautiful! it would be lovely if Delilah n April both had their foals pretty close together LOL not good for you of course but good for both babies =D


----------



## AnnaC

When is April due? Just wondered because I think that Delilah has possibly another 3 weeks to go before she foals (judging on her udder) and April foals early...........................................you could have two little ones fairly close in age?

I just love your little boy - g/daughter looks pretty good too!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning everyone,

Just catching up. You know the photo for Juan isn't very flattering. It makes him look all out of porportion (sp). Anyway.

Chanda, Amber is a very sweet young lady. Thank you for the compliment. I'm pretty proud of all My grandchildren.

April is due the 28th of May. She is the one that lost the foal last year. Here's hoping for a better end this year. Anna I've been thinking about that too. Cassie, Diane said that Falabella'scan go longer than American mini's so it's possible. And you're right I will be pulling my hair out. :arg! . But as long as they are all healthy that is the most important thng. Got to get ready to feed and work. Everyone have a Great Day/evening..


----------



## Eagle

You too Hazel



Your granddaughter and Juan look great to me


----------



## cassie

Morning hazel  how are your girls today?


----------



## a mini dream come true

They are doing fine Cassie. April decided to be hudinini last night and open her gate. Went out this morning and she was hiding fairly good in the dark, but not quite good enough



:rofl . I felt like a nut out there calling her like you do a dog and expecting her to come running



:rofl



:rofl . That was not going to happen



:rofl



. She just about looks bigger in the belly department than Delilah. Delilah has more udder.I felt April's foal move. Delilah hasn't increased her udder any, but it's not smaller, so that's good. She has had several good rolls since I got home and a little flemming. Seen Delilah's foal moving around. That's about it.

Bet you're glad to have Mom and Dad home. Bet they're glad to be home too.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good evening Ladies. Not much change in Delilah, but look what April has done in five days





Taken 3-18-12





and taken today





this is her udder






I'm worried she might foal early



according to my calculations she is only 276 days. Tell me what your opinions are. I did brush her out after I put her up to get rid of some of the loose hair.


----------



## Eagle

How tall is she Hazel? she looks smaller than Delilah and the smaller girls carry bigger so I wouldn't worry about the size of her yet, remember Odette has been getting a shopping bag and she isn't due until May.

1.45am and she is eating her hay


----------



## cassie

WOW what a change! she sure is preggo LOL I agree with Renee, keep an eye on her and see what she does... is there any possible chance she could have been with the stallion earlier??

2:05 am Delilah is standing in her corner


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning ladies



, April is 30" so she is quite smaller than Delilah and she is due May 28th. I hand bred April last year so I would have a good due date. She was only bred for the the one time, three days in a row. Cassie, There is always a possibility, but I was trying to be very careful, because at first I wasn't going to breed at all.. Thanks Renee, little ones do carry heavier, I'd forgotten. It was just such a suprise to see that big a change in five days.

I'm thinking like you Diane



:run the race is on. The only foaling history I have on April is that she had a foal in 2010 It got in some water somehow and drown. Last year her foal was early.born during the day, did not get out of the sack and everyone told me it was a late abortion. That's why I am watching all her progress so closely. Everything should be fine, but you never know.

Update!!! Delilah is maybe feeling the pressure, she increased her bag size last night.Maybe she'll hold it today. She is out for the day and already had a good roll this morning and back to eat breakfast.

Everyone have a good day/evening.


----------



## vickie gee

April does seem to be moving right along.....seeing her udders I just have to ask *does she give both regular milk AND chocolate milk? *


----------



## a mini dream come true

April was kind of like Granada. No foaling signs and we guesstimated about a month early. the cannon bone was 5 1/2" . Of course that's if I measured right. It was a filly and her head was out of proportion to the rest of her body.

Vickie, I'm not sure, but will let you know



when she gets milk.

Don't tell Delilah, but if April keeps up I may just have to splurge on another camera. OOHH and don't tell hubby



:rofl



He's the one that might throw a fit



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Whoops, I got a bit muddled there Hazel - put it down to my tired old brain, but when I read what you had written I did a double take!! "" she's due May**, I hand bred April to get a certain date"" or words to that effect. I seriously had to consider whether April or May came first on the calendar!! And you lot wonder why some of my posta are often a bit strange LOL!!

So it looks as though you might have a race on your hands if Delilah doesn't hurry up and have her baby (and Hubby having a fit at the thought of yet another cam link!) Dont worry too much about April - she has YOU keeping an eye on her this time, so she and her baby will be fine!!


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Anna, I had to think twice too



Hazel how many days did you calculate to get April's due date?


----------



## AnnaC

Glad it wasn't just me Renee (coz I haven't even opened that bottle yet!!)


----------



## chandab

AnnaC said:


> Whoops, I got a bit muddled there Hazel - put it down to my tired old brain, but when I read what you had written I did a double take!! "" she's due May**, I hand bred April to get a certain date"" or words to that effect. I seriously had to consider whether April or May came first on the calendar!! And you lot wonder why some of my posta are often a bit strange LOL!!


You aren't the only who had to read that one twice.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe I should call her Wind? Would that help




. Renee, I used 340 days from the first breeding date. Now you know how my life is confusing. And gues what here is the newest pic of Vernica. A maiden, who I didn't know was preggers.



:rofl



Suprise. Udder pic taken today.






From what I was told earliest possible would be June? HMMM!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness Hazel it looks as though you are going to be pretty busy over the next 4 weeks or so. Now I hate to disagree with my friend Diane (inspite of the fact that I am being proved wrong and she is probably going to be right about Laney's foaling date!) but I find that maiden mares take longer to START making a bag not necessarily longer to make a full bag. So I would be checking the dates with Vernica as I would guess you could be seeing a baby sooner than you think - a lot sooner!! LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I went back and reread my e-mail and it said "Vernica ran with Toyland Regalo from June 24 to Spetember 30". So my dates were wrong too.



So going from the first day, 340 days would be May 17



.Diane, Renee pass the bottle please. Think I'm going to need more than coffee to get through this season.



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Diane, I needed that



. Delilah hadn't lost any of her udder this morning. She has been outside all day. In and out. I think she is getting plenty of exercise today.

Futere son in law is coming down Friday to build some on to the barn so we can bring Vernica down here. He says he is not foaling out a maiden.



:rofl



. We'll see how that goes. He has foaled out big horses and I think scared of the little ones



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Right now I have Delilah, April and Juan down here. Juan feels left out



because I won't let him out with the girls. He has to wait his turn



. If this keeps going He may go to Mirrie's for a while. Then I'll bring him back later.


----------



## Eagle

hick, according to my foaling calculator 300 days is 19th of April so who knows! hick


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh my, are we suposse to count to only 300 days?






where's that darn bottle



I'm definately going to need more.May have to run to the store for more and more



:smokesmile:


----------



## Eagle

It is a good idea to keep an eye on them from 300 as minis do often foal early. I was reading only today on MS that a cam owner was surprised that her mares were foaling at 320 days this year as they normally foal between 305- 310.

Plus if she is cooking a filly it will be quicker as she doesn't have to make a willy





night all



hick


----------



## a mini dream come true

Night Renee. Sweet dreams. hick


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm tellin you



for sure



:cheers . I've already started to revamp the way it was going to be fixed. and trying to figure out how to set it up where we can have all three girls on the same cam. If I can't work it that way, hubby has to spring for a new camera and a switching box or quad box. What ever they are called.



:rofl .Lordy mercy, it's going to be busy the next couple of months.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah laying down at 6 in the afternoon. That's weird. HMMM


----------



## cassie

WOW oh my goodness! I'm gone for the weekend and not only do you all decide to become alcaholics lol but all three of your girls decide they want to race each other goodness me! I better keep better track! I'd get lost under all that LOL

keep us updated Hazel!! how very exciting for you!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Now I'm confused (it doesn't take much as you well know!) there is (IMO) no way that Vernica can go nearly another 2 months before foaling, so late April sounds good to me, which means she will be a bit 'early' according to her dates?? I think we had better have some nice up to date pics of her please Hazel.

But then there is Diane who says her Falabellas foal at 235-255 days?????????????????? That is amazing Diane!!

Yes Hazel, you need to get the girls sorted! Send that boy of yours off and away for a little while and get the girls back under one roof with eveything set up so we can watch with/for you - that future son-in-law sounds like a useful man to have around!

Anyone suffering from a hangover this morning after our boozy weekend? Hair of the dog and all that!


----------



## Eagle

hahah I have a headache


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning ladies. Anna, you aren't nearly as confused as I was when I check Vernica this weekend.I am still trying to sort it all out. Cassie, I will keep everybody updated as muchas I can. Hubby is oming in tomorrow ans we start the plans for the barn addition and he has alreaky said we can have them all under cam so it sould happen this week, good lord willing.Now it's time to feed and off to work. Will update this evening.


----------



## MeganH

I think Diane meant to say 335 and 355





Good luck with everything, Hazel. DO keep us updated!


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW as you could probably tell I was really not with it this morning. A lot of misspelled words. Delilah lodt some of the gain she made last night, so not anytime in the next week, i don't think. Here are comparrison pics of Vernica

3-24-12





and 3-26-12





What do you think? It will be this weekend before I can get full pics of her. The phone pics aren't quite as clear. April hasn't changed any.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That was my thoughts. This morning Delilah had a bigger udder so we'll see about this afternoon.


----------



## a mini dream come true

We lost alittle in the udder, but not much. Delilah is very uncomfortable this evening. Took a little while to get there. She is eating now. Baby was moving quite a bit. is dropping some, but not to the "V" yet. Progressing at her speed.


----------



## Eagle

slowly but surely Hazel




She was as quiet as a mouse last night


----------



## AnnaC

4.20pm and Delilah standing quietly, snoozing.


----------



## a mini dream come true

My memory has failed me again, but someone on here said a while back that Delilah looked more like 272 days rather than 3 something



. Anyway long story short I started counting her at 272 days from then on. Now today would be 319 days



Just a little trivia


----------



## a mini dream come true

No much change in Delilah this evening. Her belly is a little lower and that's about all. She fills some over night then loses it during the day. Not for a while yet.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, I think she heard you



. We have more progress



. Her udder is fuller than it's been this time of day. She have been doing belly kicks and looking at her belly a lot. Her poo is not real mushy, but softer than normal. I don't imagine she is going to do anything tonight, but little miss lady is progressing



.

I couldn't take pics. something is wrong with my camera so it's camera shopping this weekend



.


----------



## a mini dream come true

She is such a sweetheart. The last couple of days she wants hugs and looks at me like " help me I'm uncomfortable". She loves her sctatches and brushing.


----------



## cassie

2:46am and she is standing in her corner



looking quiet and peaceful





she is looking lower in the tummy, but doesn't have that V look about her yet... won't be long though! well maybe a few more weeks LOL sorry hazel


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is cooking one special baby that's for sure. She has been acting odd today, but so has Juna, April and even Peanut (our boxer). Peanut had been wining (sp) this morning.Juan and April has been nickering more than usual and Miss Delilah is extremely jumpy. She has rolled three times, done some yawning, and a lot of walking back and forth. Her udder is about half full this morning. Alot bigger than I've seen it. When I figure out how to get the pics off my new camera I'll post. The "V" is still not there.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is still a little jumpy this morning, but not as much as yesterday. She is enjoying breakfast. To-be son-in-law is coming this morning to help start on the barn. Her is the udder pic I tood of Delilah this morning





She still has some fill ing to do and her hooha needs to soften more, so we still have a ways to go.


----------



## Eagle

Wow she is coming along wonderfully Hazel. I hope she settles down bless her I don't like to think of her spooked.

P.s don't listen to Aunty Diane, she is in a bad mood cos I tricked her


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is doing good tonight. not as jumpy and she held her shopping today. Took pics of Vernica I may have to do two posts, but here they are





Side view with Mirrie





Udder pic





I think she has alot of edema. Not so much in the udder department. Different from the last pic a week ago





I really don't look for her to foal before May. What are ya'll's opinions?


----------



## Eagle

1.30am and all is quiet. Yes I agree Vernica looks a way off yet,


----------



## AnnaC

*Thanks for the pictures Hazel. Yes it looks as though Delilah has a little more shoppingto do yet, but Vernica's pictures make it seem that her udder is more advanced than her tummy!*

*Glad to hear that s-i-l to be is coming back to continue with the barn building - what a useful fella to have around! *





*2.05am and all is quiet with the lovely Delilah.*


----------



## cassie

She is looking so good progressing very nicely





8:25pm n she is eating her food cutie girl


----------



## AnnaC

Approx 3am and all looking quiet.


----------



## cassie

how is your lovely girl tonight Hazel??

anymore shopping??


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry ladies no new shopping tonight. Is it part of it that the mommas of the mares get sick too? I'm off to bed. See you ladies in the morning. Have a good day/evening.


----------



## MeganH

Oh no Hazel are you sick now? I do think a lot of the mare's mamas get sick before foalings. I remember plenty of threads when right before the owner was sick. Maybe Delilah and Laney will be foaling soon then? lol Hope you feel better.


----------



## Eagle

Get well soon Hazel



I got sick after Britt foaled, I think it is lack of sleep


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I'm sorry you are sick Hazel - I think it is lack of sleep/exhaustion that causes a body to get run down and therefore pick up any bug going!

Delilah standing quietly in her normal corner, 2.15am

When you are feeling a bit better could we possibly have a couple of pics of Delilah side on (tummy) and her udder. It is quite difficult to see her actual shape via the cam.


----------



## AnnaC

Just checked on Delilah and it really looked as though she has 'flattened' on her sides/flanks?? It might have been the cam angle, but has the foal dropped in the last day or two? I know you said that she doesn't seem to be doing much shopping of late, but could she be one of those ladies that brings her milk in as she foals? How close do you think she might be?

Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry ladies, I'm still not up to par. Fixing to hit the bed. Promise I will get pics uploaded in the morning and posted. Delilah has gone the other way on the udder thing and April is looking more and more preggers. Please fogive me for not getting the pics posted tonight. Night all


----------



## AnnaC

1.50am and Delilah standing quietly in her corner as usual.

Please take your time Hazel - it's important that you get better as quickly as possible.


----------



## Eagle

Please get well soon



we don't need pics we need you healthy


----------



## cassie

get better soon Hazel!! as the others have said! you need to get better really soon!

and I agree about the whole owner getting sick before mares foal thing. I got really sick just after Fiji and before Suzie foaled, luckily Suzie waited for me to get better before she had Finn, I hope it is the same with you and with Megan!!

would love to see some piccies but only when you are feeling well!

headed to bed, night all


----------



## a mini dream come true

As promised here are the lastest pics of Delilah and April Mr. Wags will be posted later today.

Delilah filled her udder some last night.









Her sides have sunk some, but not much






The hooha still has a way to go






I've resized and rotated. we'll see how long they let this one stay. And here is Miss April Due May28th and is 30" tall






She has quite a ways to go on her Udder.





Thank you for all your well wishes. I'm feeling some better today. The Cloud Walker Maturnity (sp) ward is a work in progress. Hopefully finished this week end.s-i-l to be should be down here around 1. I'll update more a little later. Megan, hope your family is feeling better today. Sorry I haven't posted much lately. I've been watching tho. Sounds like someone is here the watch dogs are raising cane. Better go see who it is.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she's making great progress Hazel, and yes she does look a bit more flat sided. Who was that in with her topping up her lovely straw bed?

I know Miss April has a hairy tummy, but she doesn't look as though she will last to the end of May before she foals!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies, Anna, that was me in with Delilah, she wasn't too sure what I was doing. She is such a sweetheart tho. Kept coming in to chech on the progress. Diane, I am feeling better thanks, Kids should be here shortly, so I'll probably let them do a lot and I'll supervise.



. They say I amke a great supervisor



.

April is very low in the belly but no udder. We'll just have to wait and see how she progresses.



Kids are here. Talk to ya'll later


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Hazel and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Eagle

Have fun



working the kids, and get well soon


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you have been keeping those kids busy Hazel and getting some rest yourself.





I thought it was you Hazel, but the cam was a bit fuzzy for me for some reason, so I wasn't sure LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

We got part of the new barn done today



. The Grandkids hauled a lot of stuff out to the dumpster. They get to drive the lawn mower so it's more of a game and not work



. Mirrie got to get some sleep and I spent time with the grand kids inside and out side. They are such a wonderful bunch. Shayna wanted to brush April and of course April loved the attention



. I was looking at her and she is looking kind of slab sided. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow. No new changes in Deililah tho.

As promised here is a new pic of Mr Wags






He is outside playing chase with the other dogs. His Momma gets the toy and the rest chase her



. They get plenty of exercise that way. It is so cute to watch them



. His Dad, Dudley, will get the toy and go hide it when he thinks they have played enough. They are so funny to watch in their dinamics


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> We got part of the new barn done today
> 
> 
> 
> . The Grandkids hauled a lot of stuff out to the dumpster. They get to drive the lawn mower so it's more of a game and not work
> 
> 
> 
> . Mirrie got to get some sleep and I spent time with the grand kids inside and out side. They are such a wonderful bunch. Shayna wanted to brush April and of course April loved the attention
> 
> 
> 
> . I was looking at her and she is looking kind of slab sided. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow. No new changes in Deililah tho.
> 
> As promised here is a new pic of Mr Wags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is outside playing chase with the other dogs. His Momma gets the toy and the rest chase her
> 
> 
> 
> . They get plenty of exercise that way. It is so cute to watch them
> 
> 
> 
> . His Dad, Dudley, will get the toy and go hide it when he thinks they have played enough. They are so funny to watch in their dinamics


OMG! He is just too cute. Love that coloring.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm so glad ya'll like him. He is really a stunner and a sweetheart. Loves the cuddles. This pic was taken with my new camera so I could get a good one with out having to be right on top of him. Love the new camera. It will be great at the shows.

We've got a full day tomorrow clipping for the show in Glenn Rose so I better try to get some sleep. Hope everyone has a great day/evening.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Hazel he is just perfection!! He has grown up to be such a handsome boy too.





When is the show? Who or what are you taking and for what classes?


----------



## Eagle

Great pics Hazel, I am glad you had a fun day


----------



## a mini dream come true

Horses clipped for show, barn up, and a very busy weekend comes to an end.Happy Late Easter Evryone!

Anna, the show is the weekend of the 19th thru the 22nd of April. We are taking four horses. One gelding for driving clases, two mares for halter and liberty and one mare for jumping. All of the Grandkids are going and they are all showing so that will be a busy weekend also.

Not much cnage in Delilah. I sweare she is going to drive my crazy with the show coming up and all.



One day I think she is making progress and the next I think she has taken 2 steps back



I just don't know anymore.

Guess I better get off here and try to get some sleep for my other job. I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.

Son Rise is driving!!!


----------



## Eagle

wow sounds like you had a fun packed weekend Hazel, how about sharing some pics


----------



## AnnaC

Yes some pics would be good Hazel - but from the sounds of it, you probably didn't have the time to even reach for that new camera?

Sorry Delilah is keeping you guessing, she seems to be following the new rule book that this year's mares have written - "yes I might", "no I wont", "yes I might", "NO, I'll make you keep guessing"!!

So we will all keep watching and waiting. LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Nothing new with Delilah. I'm still guessing. April has started her shopping, but has quite a ways to go. Hoping to get the stalls fixed so I can move the camera and have both on cam.

No rest this weekend, no sleep last night, so I'm hitting the hay




. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. Son Rise is really looking good and I think a perfect example of country pleasure posture. If I have my classes right.

Hope everyone has a great evening/day.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Which mare do ya'll think should be on cam?






Miss Delilah taken today at day ? or Miss April at day 281, who had a late abort last year






Udders are about the same on each mare. And here is a pic of my lovely Delialh. I love her so much






and a partial pic of the new barn





Still need to install the divider and move the cam so we can have two on cam at once.


----------



## chandab

I like your new barn, I'd love one like that.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Chanda, It is going to be for two foaling stalls. We have electricity for it. I'm just glad to get it up. Hoping to get it finished so we can move the two mares over there before going to the show, is we have time. We'll see how it works. I'm really thrilled to have this much finished.


----------



## Charlotte

My bet is on April, but then I don't know which mare has had the most foals or which is bigger (taller) and such as that. Miss April looks more ready to me.

There is nothing I like more than a new barn. Well, maybe except for a new foal.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah has had at least one foal and is 33.75" tall. April has had at least two foals and is 30" tall.


----------



## cassie

hmm gosh I don't know Id say both LOL so tell that son in law to be to get it finished hehe I think you might have two foals very close in age which is good



they will be playmates right from the start


----------



## cassie

hmm yeah good idea Diane



by the way Hazel your new camera is brilliant love that face pic of Delilah!! just gorgeous!


----------



## a mini dream come true

April's baby was playing kick ball or something in there this evening. I felt sorry for April, you could see her belly jumping around all over the place.

Thanks Cassie, I had to try some new shots.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yes she does. I was taking pics and she kept following me so I thought. face shots. We need face shots to show off her beauty.

As you can see I moved April under the cam and moved Delilah to another stall. April is saying "Thank goodness I'm in *my* stall! Now I can butt rub and scratch." This was April's original barn when she came to live with us.


----------



## a mini dream come true

The other stall I don't think had a pole stable enough to suit her for rubbing. She had way more hair than Delilah and I've been trying to brush it all out. I'm thinking the clippers may be easier. That's what I did last year.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I know. I'm going my gosh, I'm glad there are no rough edges. she would cut herself to pieces. I think I'll go back out and take her halter off, just in case.


----------



## a mini dream come true

April loves to be brushed. She follows us around anytime we are out there and loves brushing. The grandsons love to groom her and she eats it up. a real in your pocket girl.


----------



## AnnaC

Well with all your grooming work plus her butt rubbing Hazel, April is looking pretty smart and tidy now. LOL!!

What a gloriously round tummy she has there too - how's she looking with her bag etc?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

What beautiful mares you have! Looking forward to seeing what they produce!


----------



## Eagle

wow Hazel that pic is gorgeous!

2.00am she is eating, Hazel what has happened at bottom of her stall wall? has she kicked a hole?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'll check when I get home. There is a a spot that has wire over it.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks it might just be the light I am not sure.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Btiches. I'm pretty excited to see the foals, but mommas keep cooking.

Renee, You were probably seeing the spot that I have chicken wire over to give ventilation at the bottom.

Updated pics on April Her hooha looks pretty long





It's dark red inside, but I'm not sure if that is from her being close or because her hooha is dark anyway.

Here is April's bag this evening





She has as much as Delilah has had for weeks. and the other shot





So what do you girls thing? Still at least a couple of weeks? Delilah still looks the same, no changes there


----------



## a mini dream come true

I think she wore herself out last night with all the rubbing



. Eariler she was pacing in circles. Maybe she got dizzy





I'll get the new pics tomorrow. That's why I asked about putting her in there



just a feeling.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane,

I wasn't too concerned about her til she just balloned up all the way around and now she doesn't want me touching her bag or lifting her tail. That is not her. She loves the attention and now she wants to get away from you. I can still brush, but I better not head for the udder or go to lift her tail




I do and she's outta there



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Yep I agree, she has quiet a few sandwiches in her hamper but not quite ready for a picnic.



best keep a close eye on her


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly is very quiet - just a bit of tail swishing! How's Delilah looking - I miss seeing her.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well April has decided to get in gear. Udder today





and side view





from behind





and looking from her head





Her sides are sunk in from her hips to her rib cage. She does not want me messin' with her. Hubby had to lold her for me to get the picks.

And Delilah is still making us guess





No changes in udder or hooha. Bless her heart she is hiding very well.


----------



## cassie

April is looking really good





she is eating her hay at the moment. she will be up every day I am at work now Hazel!!  she is my priority! 

hmm Delilah is hiding very well.... naughty girl!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie, I'm not at the computer right now. I'm on my phone


----------



## cassie

ok well 9:20pm and she is still eating her hay!  looking very preggo!!! so exciting!! I have her up for the night



rest easy my friend


----------



## cassie

butt rubbing from April right now. a little agitated for a while so I think bab might have been moving.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Can anyone tell me why April is stopping her foot and nodding her head?


----------



## cassie

thinking it could be the baby is moving making her uncomfortalbe? I have seen alot of pregnant mares do this, including Suzie.

I'm sure everything is fine


----------



## a mini dream come true

she has stopped now, so you're probably right. Thank you. I'm glad it's not something else. I'm babysitting tonight and about an hour from the house. If you see something that you think I need to be headed to the house please let me know. I'm nervous about being so far away with all the changes in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## cassie

will do Hazel





oh by the way, do you have a mobile that you can receive text with? just in case i need to contact you?

have a great time babysitting I'm sure she will be fine



I'm watching, headed to lunch in a few minutes but will be back in about 30 min to an hour... she is eating again and seems content! 

have fun



stay safe!


----------



## a mini dream come true

*The number on the cam, First number is my mobile. I have it with me all the time except at work.*


----------



## cassie

ok great



will add that in





April is still munching away lol 11:55pm


----------



## Eagle

1.10am and all is quiet, she just loves rubbing her booty


----------



## cassie

eeeek a mouse!!!!! get out mouse!!!

I agree Renee she loves to rubb against anything! lol I'm surprised her tail is in such good condition lol


----------



## Eagle

Mouse has moved in big time and is burrowing in the straw :shockedwait..... there are 2 of the little buggggggers


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies, looks like I"m going to have to get some traps or something to get rid of the mice. There is a space around behind the barn that Peanut can't get too where they may be hiding.

April is looking good this morning. I will be heading home in a little bit to feed, once I get the grandkiddos off to school.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

April really is looking close! Hows her udder today?


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is doing good this morning. Her udder hasn't increased in size, but her sides are looking thinner if that could be. I think Baby is moving more into position.

Miss Delilah has decided to put a little something in her shopping bag this morning, but not much. I think she is upset because she isn't in the spotlight right now



. These DIVA mares


----------



## Eagle

1.15am April is rubbing her tummy and the mice are awake


----------



## AnnaC

1.45am and April looking very comfortable down sternal - actually having a session of biting an itch on one of her back legs! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

2.06am she is still down sternal but a bit restless


----------



## cassie

5:42am and April is standing quietly with her head down... looking very big hehe

hoping she has done some shopping for you overnight Hazel


----------



## cassie

10:40pm April is down flat resting very nicely looking nice and comfy in her bed.

How is Delilah doing?

heading to lunch now be back shortly

sorry for not posting much at the moment Hazel my excema is so sore and frustrating!!


----------



## cassie

12:0am April down sternal but not looking comfty sort of going back and forth then she did a big roll and is up grazing her stable alot of tail swishing happening... I am watching!!

now alot of tummy kicking...


----------



## AnnaC

2.30am and she's down sternal, resting quietly.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't post much in a couple of days. April and Delilah are progressing slowly. April is getting looser in the tail and still a little touchy about me checking her hooha. Delilah has stopped shopping. She may be protesting not being in the spotlight. I'll try to post pics later and I will have more news later. Right now it's time for bed. Not much sleep since yesterday early morning.

Thank ya'll so much for watching April.


----------



## cassie

no worries at all Hazel



she was doing some more butt rubbing just now



looking very preggers tonight



must be getting exciting!!!


----------



## cassie

April down sternal 10:13pm resting very nicely





I have to steop out to my doctor app now hopefully get some answers for my excema so I can't watch for a while but she is looking nice and peaceful



so i think we are ok





will be back in a few hrs


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm high-jacking!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a new friend here -- thought I'd share now that he's arrived. Re-introducing.......Mr. Wags -- he's in Florida!!!! Only the grand-daughter has met him -- but one of my grown sons just adores him, and HIS twin told Mr. Wags to be prepared to never have his feet on the ground when the grandsons meet him this weekend! Really, his feet hardly touch the ground at all -- since he and I have found my chair a very relaxing place to a snooze!!!! Thank you Hazel -- he is just a love!!!!!! _(PS: please excuse the dirty "farm foot" and the messy floor. I had just come back from the farm with all its glorious dirt!)_


Congrats on your new furkid. Mr Wags is just too cute.


----------



## Eagle

omg you 2 are sly! Diane I am so happy for you and Mr Wags. Hazel you are amazing.





Really Diane!!, you could have painted your toes red for the occasion


----------



## Eagle

I was looking at Mr Wags and hadn't even seen you sneaking in the pic Lol


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, you can tell I'm one of those "bad" people who work their horses in flip-flops!


Well, you won't catch me out in flip-flops... Too cold most of the time around here, and the ground cover to rough for bare feet, at least for me. [i ran barefoot as a kid, but outside of the house it just doesn't work any more.


----------



## Eagle

I must admit I hang out in my crocs in the summer but they are a little more covered than flip flops


----------



## MeganH

OMG! Is that really THE Mr. Wags??? YAY!!

I am one of those 'bad' people in my flip flops with the little horses sometimes but I try not to too often. I wore them this weekend to go see Jake but I wasn't going to be working with him- my hubby did the grooming and lunging. I saw a photo on facebook I think of a girl wearing flip flops and had her foot stepped on by a horse and it was YUCK so I think of that often.

It is getting closer, Hazel. I know you must be getting excited.


----------



## Eagle

Do you mean this one Megan?






OUCHHHHHH


----------



## MeganH

EW!! Yes.. thats the one


----------



## Eagle

No they don't, that's why we love these minis. Lol


----------



## Wings

Diane if that puppy is missing tomorrow morning don't look for him in Australia



:rofl Love the Dachies!


----------



## cassie

NAW!!! I KNEW you just had to have Mr Wags!! I am so glad you got him Diane! that is just so exciting!!

how is april tonight Hazel? can we see some new pics she is looking REALLY big!!! any more udder progress? getting close now!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I appoligize ladies. I had to go to New Deal and meet the farrier. We did hooves this evening and I took Daniela up there to get hers done too. Just got home a few minutes ago and am grabbing a bite before going to bed. Maybe.

April was good and waited for me. This evening her udder IS FULL.




I actually got a drop of milk. Clear, not sticky and testing 7.8 on the strip.



Udder pics taken but camera is in the car, I think. I will post them tomorrow. I kept telling everyone "I got milk"



:ThumbUp .

Delilah has decided to wait on the shopping



She has really got me guessing.


----------



## cassie

WOW yay! I thought April had to be getting close by the look of her tonight!! now its just the waiting game for that drop in pH!!! YAY another gorgeous foal before long!!! I am keeping a close eye on her for you


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie. She either needs to have this baby by Noon Thursday or wait til I get back from the show on Sunday. This is the nerve racking part. I don't have anyone to stay with her. Weeelll maybe I could talk s-n-l to be into staying down here Thursday night if the ph starts dropping.

Sorry ladies. I have to work in the morning so I better get some sleep. I'll check in in the morning.


----------



## cassie

April is acting a little strange... she keeps biting her tummy, I think baby might be on the move... tail swishing, oh yes I saw that movment...

just changed positions and standing quietly....



won't be long Hazel


----------



## Eagle

I saw that the other day Diane and told Hazel.

Wonderful news about April's milk



not long now


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane - at least you can clean yours, I can never remember where I have put mine!!

Come on April - your Momma deserves a foal after all this time - and so do we.


----------



## cassie

how is April tonight Hazel? any new pics for us to see?? I have her up again tonight.


----------



## cassie

April just gone down sternal, resting very beautifully



preparing for her baby to come into the world good girl April!

p.s hint to April you have to foal in April!! lol couldn't resist!


----------



## cassie

hmmm now she is back up again, wasn't a very long rest....

Hazel, would love an update pretty please


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok I'm ready for a total melt down



. April has milk testing at 7 or 7.2. Vernica has milk



. I didn't have the test strips with me. April's udder is full. Vernica's has a way to go. Delilah is taking a breather from shopping and still upset with me about the move.



All the horses are clipped and ready to go to show. Will bathe when we get there. Dalton got knocked down by one of the big horses this evening and hurt his foot. Nothing is broken



except maybe his pride, thank goodness. Got a trailer to carry all the horses and new hitch setup on Hubby truck. I washing clothes and packing



inbetween watching and trying to load pics. OOPP! Camera is in car be right back.


----------



## cassie

ok wow!!! haha Hazel, slow down and take a breath... or 5!!!! lol when are you guys leaving for the show?? April looks really close to me and I wouldn't be leaving her... :s can't wait to see pics... breath in breath out breath in breath out! lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

We leave for the show tomorrow



.This show has been planned for months and all the entries have been paid, stalls reserved, hotel reserved. All the grandkiddos have been waiting for for this weekend



. Everything that has been going on has me a little frazzled



. Hubby and s-n-l to be had a wreak last Sunday morning with the trailer and got the axeles (sp) knocked out from under it



.



Thank goodness no one was hurt, but the trailer is out of commission. I've had about 10 hrs sleep in the last four days.



..Couldn't clip horses this last weekend because we had to go get Hubby and s-n-l to be plus work the last couple of days



.. It has been a crazy week.



Pics are loaded. Here is Miss Delilah yesterday





Shopping bag





And we have Miss April that's suppose to be due in May






and her shopping bag





I think they decided to conspire and switch dates or something.


----------



## Eagle

Diane, I see you have had a hair cut



Hazel I am sorry your have had a crazy weekend



who is going to be looking after the horses whilst you are away? can we have a phone number in case anything happens?


----------



## cassie

oh my goodness lol my head is spinning just reading your post... you poor thing Hazel, we will try and watch as much as possible while you are away



lets hope April waits till you get back


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is still holding at 7.6 Delilah is still holding on with no extra shopping. If ya'll need to call please call Quintin, s-n-l to be. He will be off Friday and saturday and will be taking care of the horses while we're gone. His Number is 806-549-8423. I'll be taking my laptop and checking in also.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and thank ya'll for watching. Here's hoping April waits til I get back.


----------



## Eagle

Have a great time


----------



## MeganH

wow sorry about your week! Hope you have a great time at the show!


----------



## AnnaC

Have a good time Hazel and GOOD LUCK - you deserve it after the week you have had. Do try to take the opportunity to relax a bit while you are away too.

Hopefully April will wait for you to get back - she does look pretty close, but if needed I'm sure s-i-l will manage perfectly.


----------



## bannerminis

Have a great time at the show and I am sure all will be fine while you are gone. Will say a prayer for you all


----------



## cassie

have a great time Hazel, I have her up today and will try watch as much as I can during the weekend.

really hoping and praying she waits for you to get back!


----------



## cassie

April came in to have a rest




had been sternal, went flat for maybe 5 minutes now back sternal resting very nicely


----------



## cassie

April back down sternal


----------



## cassie

and flat


----------



## cassie

6:01am and April is still down sternal resting, and I'm signing off.

Night all


----------



## AnnaC

2.50am and all is quiet. She's such a pretty girl Hazel - hope your weekend is going well and the g/kiddies are having loads of fun!


----------



## bannerminis

OMG how exciting. Fingers crossed it will all go well and a nice safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo how exciting!! Any news yet?

Saying prayers for a safe foaling - good luck!


----------



## Eagle

That's wonderful news. Sending



for a safe and easy foaling. When will Hazel be home?


----------



## Eagle

o.k Thanks



I can wait to hear


----------



## chandab

Always something to keep us on our toes.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cant wait!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how sweet - and this 'bonding' from Vernica probably means she will foal tonight, I had a maiden do that to me once, almost as if they want you to hold their hand!

But what will happen when Mirrie has to go to work - can she cancel it for tonight? Vernica shouldn't be left alone at all - the little mare that did it to me actually had a problem with the foal that I was able to correct, but I often wonder if she knew something wasn't quite right?

Sending prayers that all will be well.


----------



## AnnaC

Make sure Quintin has your phone number Diane, in case he needs some guidence - how experinced is he? If Hazel goes over there once she gets home tonight she's going to be absolutely exhausted, hope someone will drive her if she decides to go. Its all happening isn't it - and Delilah is STILL hanging on! LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

prayers!


----------



## Eagle

I



all is well


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, Had to look back and make sure I spelled it right, We just got home. Thank you so very much for updating everyone and checking with Mirrie today. We stopped long enoiugh to get the foaling strips and foaling bucket and went straight to Mirrie's.Vernica is doing fine. Her milk tested a 7.2 Udder not full and hooha not as enlongated as you would expect. When we got there Vernica was laying down sternal, resting comfortably. Quintin said maybe a week or two yet. He has experience in foaling with big mares. He just doesn't want to say too much about the minis. Afraid I might blame him or something



. I guess the mother-in-law worry maybe



:rofl . Anyway I don't think she will go tonight.

Came home to check on the rest of the maturnity ward. Delilah has decided to go shopping again. She was very glad to see me.



. April may be the one that keeps us up tonight. She tested 6.8. You might could even go with a 6.4 on the strip. Her udder is full and hard. warm, but I'm not sure I'd call it hot. Hooha looks more relaxed and she is really glad to see me



.



my babies love me and they all waited for me to get home. I took off tomorrow so I will be home all day or at least most of it.

G-kids did great at the show and had a wonderful time. They all want to go back in July for the Blubonnet show. Details----hmmm. We'll start with

Dalton---3rd place in youth 6 and under halter with Captain"

1st place in lead line riding Velvet. He had one judge ask him his name and Dalton told the judge his name was" Pickle" I explained it was a nickname. The judge



ask Dalton if he was a sweet pickle or dill pickle. Dalton said "I'm not sweet" Needless to say everyone was laughing



This happened yesterday and today one of the other exhibitors said " oh he is the one the judges were talking about on his FB page last night" Now the world knows Pickle is not sweet.





Dustin---2nd place in youth 8-12 halter with Captain

2nd place in youth 8-12 halter with Velvet

This was Dustin's second show and he did wonderful in getting them to set up and pay attention to him.

Shayna--- DQ'd on the hunter class, but that was ok. of course she was upset



, but the wonderful exhibitors encouraged her with tales of their first failures and gave her lots of ideas of how to get Dolly to not be scared of the higher jumps. She learned alot and still excited about showing



.

3rd in youth 8-12 halter with Dolly. This helped to make her feel better also. The judges knew she was new to showing and gave her extra comments to help her at her next show





Kaycee----3rd in youth 13-17 halter with Cloe.



First show she did good and got extra comments to helps also.

Amber went crazy



. Libery---Amber took a first from one judge and a second from the other judge with Cloe





After that she was hooked. She came to me and said " Grammie, I can show Cloe in this and Dolly in this and I want to do this again and this and this.

Sorry this is so long, but that's the update. Pics tomorrow. Thank you all for watching and being there



. It is wonderful to have such great friends.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! Didn't the G/kiddies do well!!



I think you will be travelling to a lot more shows in the future! LOL!!

So glad Vernica is ok - maybe the foal was moving into position and this was making her feel uncomfortable? Please thank Mirrie (Quintin too) for taking such good care of her and keeping Diane, and therfore us, updated about what was happening.

Good news about April, but it also sounds as though Delilah has suddenly realised that he 'attention' has moved away from her so she's deided to do a quick catch up! LOL!! You will soon have a couple of little babies on the ground!


----------



## Eagle

that's wonderful news all round



Vernica waiting for you, April nearly ready, Delilah, shopping and the best of all is the grand kids did great.


----------



## bannerminis

Sounds like a fantastic all be it hectic day.

So glad your ladies waited for you to get home. Fingers crossed their shopping bags will be full today


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congrstulations to the grandkids! It is wonderful to teach them, and continue interest in the wonderful world of small equine! My daughter gets to show for her first time this year,.she is so excited!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you, Thank you. I am very proud of the G-kids. They did awesome and really enjoyed going to the show and meeting everyone. Little Britches, That is fantastic. She will have a wonderful time




.Remember, first shows can be nerve racking, so breathe and above all have fun.

On my way out for breakfast and to check my girls. more updates in a little bit.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thanks! My daughter will be 7 in Sept. She cant wait. We too are very new to showing


----------



## a mini dream come true

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Thanks! My daughter will be 7 in Sept. She cant wait. We too are very new to showing


It really is loads of fun. Will you be showing in AMHR or AMHA? The show we went to this weekend was a AMHR. We really like the club. We may be going to another show and club next week end, but of course that depends on the girls and how they are doing. We have to go pic up Son Rise. Richard may be going by himself, if the girls don't foal before.


----------



## a mini dream come true

New pics of April. First we have udder on 4-17-12





and today 4-23-12





and hooha today





side





April had a cow patty this morning so I'm in and out of the house checking on her and getting everything ready for our new foal. Sorry about the sideways pic of hooha. I can't get it to turn right.

then Delilah today





and not a very good side pic





not in the best spot for a pic, but sometimes you do what you can do.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo April is looking good!! Not long now, yes I would be keeping a close eye on her. Delilah has certainly been shopping, but she's got a little way to go to catch April I think!

How's Vernica today?


----------



## Eagle

Wow I think we might see an April baby lol excuse the pun!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

a mini dream come true said:


> It really is loads of fun. Will you be showing in AMHR or AMHA? The show we went to this weekend was a AMHR. We really like the club. We may be going to another show and club next week end, but of course that depends on the girls and how they are doing. We have to go pic up Son Rise. Richard may be going by himself, if the girls don't foal before.


We show in AMHR there arent too many AMHA shows around here that I know of. We are going to let her show in the local fairs too, just for fun, and to get experience for all involved.

WOW, April says she is READY!


----------



## a mini dream come true

*April is testing 6.4*



now and Vernica Just tested 6.4






in New Deal!!! We are both getting the last details ready for the new babies. I was also told to check Delilah.Richard and Quintin have both told me that they will have them all at the same time. I get to laugh brecause Quintin said he wasn't going to foal Vernica



:rofl He just may if she foals tonight. Shall I tell him it's time to



.



.


----------



## Eagle

How exciting



12 .50 am and she is eating.


----------



## AnnaC

3.0am and she's still stocking up on the groceries ready for the big event!!

Come on April - we know you cant hang on much longer.





Hope all goes well for Vernica too!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea! Ready for some new ones!


----------



## MeganH

Come on April!!!! Keep this show rolling!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

This morning April and Vernica are testing at 6. so we should be on our way very quickly. I think they decided to havwe a real race.



:run



Richard is watching April and Quintin and Mirrie are watching Vernica. Richard is the second number on the cam so if you ladies see anything please casll him. He will get me here asap. I'm at work about 5 min away. Right now I'm on luch break so I came by the house to check on everyone.


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeeee it won't be long and you will have a new baby to play with



I will be watching her until I go to bed





11.45am and she is itchy and lots of tail swishing.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel, Richard and cute grandchild


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Renee time for me to go back in. nice and lose dark pink. Still lovey


----------



## Eagle

Does anyone have Diane's number? I am sure she wouldn't wsnt to miss this!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Diane, I was worried you would miss your favourite girl


----------



## Eagle

Sorry that your day isn't great



can I help? Maybe a baby will cheer you up! Give Mr Wags a kiss from me





April has that hunched look too


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Ladies,

I just got home and catching up. Diane , Sorry you're not having a good day. Can I help? I know Mr. Wags is trying to help. It's very warm here today. Right now it's 94* F. I'm watching from the house right now, but will be going out there shortly.

What's hunching? Hadn't heard that term. Anything I need to be doing now?


----------



## Eagle

Now I need to remind you that Anna and I are British so we will not have any talk about humping. ROFL

We can call them butt tucks please

ROFL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok. Well I'm home and glued to the computer Til I go out to feed. Going to call Quintin and see how Vernica is doing this afternoon. I wil update on her as soon as I find out.


----------



## Eagle

That's better ROFL

I needed a giggle. Sorry mum!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok butt tucks. got it


----------



## a mini dream come true

I agree Diane. I'm ready to meet this little one.



April needs to get busy. I've been watching belly moves or JUMPS and thought here we go. Then they stop



. It's time to go feed so maybe more food will entice her to get busy


----------



## a mini dream come true

I can't really decide if it's a 6 or 6.4. now



. I use the strip and when it dries I just cut off the used part. You can feel the foal move a little in the flank ( at the top of theblack spot on her hip). I took a couple of new pics and will load them and post.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Back view





udder pic





and hooha





forgot the side view will go back and get it.


----------



## a mini dream come true

April milk is very sticky. Here is the side view




Kind of fuzzy. Sorry about that.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well we'll just keep watching and praying. Mirrie was going out to check on Vernica and see how she's doing.


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is definately not her usual calm self. A lot more active than usual. I'm going to watch her some on the TV for a while. If you see her go into labor please call. in case I fall asleep.

Mirrie said Vernica is quiet this evening.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

looks like a V to me! She seems ready. Currently, eating hay in her stall


----------



## AnnaC

How exciting - come on April we need to see that baby!!

Approx 2.0 am and she's hoovering quietly.


----------



## cassie

WOW I am so glad I came in to check your gorgeous girls thread!!! I am glued!! pity I have friends coming over tonight.

belly kicking at the moment...

come on April please foal before 7pm my time!!! I want to see you have your baby!!!!!

Renee can you msg me when she foals if your up and watching pretty please? would hate to miss it! I can't wait to see how her baby looks!!!

safe foaling Hazel for both APril and Vernica!!


----------



## cassie

April down sternal!! Hazel are you watching???!!!

I think I saw a contraction!!


----------



## cassie

now down flat, then sternal again... another push

Diane are you here? Renee? Hazel??


----------



## cassie

back down flat and she seems to be ust resting... hmmm ok maybe false alarm...


----------



## cassie

wow that was a big kick to her tummy near her flanks just then! WOW


----------



## cassie

back down flat... no regular contractions. but I think she is very close


----------



## Eagle

I am watching Cassie


----------



## cassie

n back sternal...


----------



## Eagle

flat again but I don't see any contractions


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee, thank you,. my friends are here so I was really she would foal before they came, but I have my laptop out here and am watching still... wow that was a big push and a half roll and she is up...

yeah I don't know maybe it was the foal moving... :s lol


----------



## cassie

back up looking outside


----------



## Eagle

she is definitely restless so I doubt it will be long


----------



## cassie

back down sternal... she sure looks uncomfortable.


----------



## AnnaC

I think we might see a little baby before long. Is Hazel there with her? Has the alert been sounded?


----------



## Eagle

she has been acting strange all night but I haven't called Hazel yet. I am hoping she will be up soon though


----------



## Becky

What's the link to the cam? I havne't been able to find it.


----------



## Eagle

The low has been on for a few hours now so I wonder if Hazel went back to sleep

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=cloudwalker


----------



## AnnaC

Becky you will find the link to Cloud Walker Farm on the first thread at the top of the Marestare page - sorry I haven't got it offhand!

April up in her corner now but not looking settled. Still think she will foal soon - hope Hazel can get off work!


----------



## Becky

Thanks, Diane. I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning ladies. I thought for sure we were going to have a foal last night.I didn't post, but I watched her from the bedroom most of the night.Poor baby is so uncomfortable. She still is not herself this morning. I'm going out to feed and I've got to work this morning. Hubby is home so he will be watching too. Thank ya'll so much for helping to watch my special little girl. I'll update from my phone first chance I get. after I get to work.


----------



## cassie

I put low alert on her... I'm hoping Hazel is watching... she certainly looks close!! so excited!! I'm trying to watch while we are watching movies but my laptop is going to run out of batteries soon




safe foaling if she decides to go while I can't watch.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Hazel


----------



## Eagle

ROFL pass the popcorn Cassie lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

*April is definately uncomfortable*. She is still testing ready. her udder is pretty warm to the touch and I didn't have any trouble getting a couple of drops of milk. Hooha is dark red inside. So it is just a waiting game now with a light at the end of the tunnel



. We have Audit this week or I would be taking off. The best I can do is thank the lord for hubby being home and your ladies watching



. Will check in later.


----------



## cassie

Well I see we still dnt have a foal



its midnight here n I have to work tomorrow so I better sleep we just finished watching the titanic series very sad sorry no popcorn but I did make a chocolate mud cake with choc ganache for icing n warm custard



care for some? Lol night ladies I expect to see a little foal when I wake!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

mmmmm, Cassie I'll take some!

NOt yet, but has to be close! I wouldnt take my eye off her. She is standing there wanting out right now.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Just to ease your mind. When she walks outside hubby watches from the window.. He is trying to be a good auntie. I'm on a short break and checking in.


----------



## a mini dream come true

From what hubby tells me maybe April will wait til you get home from your appts.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Im thinking she will be nice and wait for you Diane


----------



## a mini dream come true

So far she is still holding out. Waiting for Auntie Diane to get back home I bet




.


----------



## chandab

Of course she is, she wouldn't leave out Auntie Diane.


----------



## cassie

I'm awake lol really i am! Had to check on April

I'll be watching her today x

How is vernica?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning Cassie, Hope you had a good nights sleep. Right Chanda, we don't want Auntie Diane to miss this.


----------



## a mini dream come true

YEA!!! Auntie Diane is back. OK April time to start pushing!!



We're all here and ready



Are Auntie Renee and Auntie Anna here too?


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is standing outside her stall. Delilah is right there.



I think they were talking things over



Maybe Delilah told her to go ahead so she could have the spotlight for a while


----------



## cassie

I am here watching



come on April... anytime now





what colour is daddy again Hazel?

she is standing quietly weight shifting.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Daddy is a Sorrel and white pinto.


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is teasing. She was standing just out side

of camera shot



. She knows how nervous

you get Auntie Diane


----------



## cassie

oh yes I do love him



I just wanted to check to make sure it was him





yes she sure is teasing us! I can't believe she has gone this long already without foaling! have you tested her milk yet tonight?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I have tested April's milk and it is still at a 6. I can't believe she is still hanging on. Poor baby is so uncomfortable. She can barely walk. My handsome Juan is the daddy. This will be his first with me. I was trying to let it cool off some before I feed it was 105*F when I got home and it's just now 98*F. And this is just the last of April. Seems like it's going to be another scortcher this year.


----------



## cassie

yeah so I have heard, America is really copping it with the heat already, and us with the cold now LOL although we didn't really have a summer last year... I don't get the seasons at all at the moment LOL I hope your heat doesn't get to much this year Hazel! is it a dry heat or humit heat? would hate for it to be a humid heat and get that hot... yuck! lol

ok so SURELY!! April HAS to foal tonight!!! come on really April!

how is Vernica?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, we have a dry heat here. Not as bad as humid heat, but still bad. I'm sorry you are having to deal with the cold. Once I get cold it takes me all winter to get warmed up.

I was giving April a pep talk and telling her she needed to have her baby tonight and asked her if she could do that. Dalton was standing there and he said April said yes she could do that. We'll see if he talks to horses as well as showing them



. Dalton is such a joy to have with us as much as he gets to be. He keeps us young.





Last report Vernica still hadn't had her foal yet either. Mirrie was at a funeral today and hadn't got home yet. I haven't heard back from her as yet. Think I'll call Amber and see what she can tell me.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is munching away, better be getting some last groceries in! Come on girl, we are waiting......


----------



## a mini dream come true

And waiting. No foal for Vernica either. Mirrie is on her way back and Amber said no foal yet.


----------



## Equuisize

I have been watching this thread so I could send congrats on a new foal.

....and no baby yet.

I want to watch on MS but no matter how I hold my mouth it won't let me in.





I'll keep watching for updates.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I had trouble getting into MS earlier today also Nancy. I thought maybe it was because I was at work. I would so gladly receive congrats on a new foal if these girls would just cooperate.





Diane, Delilah is suppose to encourage April, not go into cahoots with her



and keep us waiting.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She just was really upset, tail swishing like crazy biting at sides. running around her stall. I was just about ready to call, but now she stopped. you watching?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm here. I thought we were about to have some action, but I guess it was just a bad itch.Darn




I'll be here for a while longer. Do I see cow patties in snowball's pen?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I was hoping so too. She is teasing us all! lol

I think snowbal just smooshed her poo! Gross thanks Snowball.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That always makes for a messy cleanup. smooched poo



:rofl


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yes, and she seems to be the best at it here.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Cassie, we have a dry heat here. Not as bad as humid heat, but still bad. I'm sorry you are having to deal with the cold. Once I get cold it takes me all winter to get warmed up.
> 
> I was giving April a pep talk and telling her she needed to have her baby tonight and asked her if she could do that. Dalton was standing there and he said April said yes she could do that. We'll see if he talks to horses as well as showing them
> 
> 
> 
> . Dalton is such a joy to have with us as much as he gets to be. He keeps us young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last report Vernica still hadn't had her foal yet either. Mirrie was at a funeral today and hadn't got home yet. I haven't heard back from her as yet. Think I'll call Amber and see what she can tell me.


we get more humid heat here, but not as bad as up north





meh, its winter thats what we get I suppose, but I agree about not being able to get warm! I get cold really easily so I hate not being able to get warm brrr.

I hope it doesn't get too hot for you all.



a mini dream come true said:


> And waiting. No foal for Vernica either. Mirrie is on her way back and Amber said no foal yet.


come on girls!! goodness me they are dragging this out! note to all close to foaling mares Cassie has to work all day saturday so kindly have your foals tonight or tomorrow if you please!!

Thank you.

LOL

heading to lunch now, be back in about an hour


----------



## a mini dream come true

Enjoy lunch Cassie. I would like to put a ditto in on the foaling for tonight or tommorow. That would be great for me. Hmmm! A sudden stop of the meal.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well I've got to go to bed. Another work day tomorrow. I'll be watching from the bedroom for a little while, but not on the computer. Hope everyone has a great evening/day.


----------



## cassie

Im watching Hazel



no plans for tonight other then the dreaded studying grrr LOL I will have her up on my ipad while I work on my laptop



get some rest


----------



## Eagle

1.25am and all is quiet.


----------



## Eagle

Lets give the filly fairy time to get there


----------



## cassie

Delilah down sternal... lol scratching her back hoof



lol


----------



## cassie

rolling and back up...

haha Diane she is the filly fairy I'm sure it doesn't take long at all


----------



## cassie

well safe foaling April if you decide to go while I am sleeping, I am going to get a shower then time to snuggle in my nice warm bed, its not as cold as last night, but brrr still much nicer in my bed hehe will have her up while I shower but not LB night everyone


----------



## a mini dream come true




----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


>


Oh hazel you poor thing !!! Goodness April! Everything is saying you should stop drop and foal... So come on girl get to it!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I know, right?


Agreed. and I am running so late for work and can't seem to get it in gear this morning.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Richard will have to feed this morning and I'll ckeck in when I get to work on MS. Can't get on LB there. Which I think is crazy, but at least I can get on one.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hehehe Maybe I'm color blind from lack of sleep.



 ")

I'll try again at lunch pk


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

STILL!


----------



## Eagle

10.00am and she is quiet



way too quiet


----------



## MeganH

Wow I have been watching and was expecting to see a baby this morning.. Maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## Equuisize

MeganH said:


> Wow I have been watching and was expecting to see a baby this morning.. Maybe tomorrow morning.



Ditto, what Megan said. LOL


----------



## Eagle

:worship



Queen April



:worship


----------



## Eagle

:rofl






you need to get out more


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm home and going out to check her milk



.Maybe I've got my colors straight



Thank you Diane



Love you.Anyway I'm going to spend some time out there with her and give her another pep talk.



lease


----------



## AnnaC

And I was so sure that she was about to foal that morning two days ago!! What happened?? I dont think we should be pandering to her - this is not funny any more!! Maybe the threat of a nice large sharp hat pin might persuade her that she'd better hurry up?



Or maybe a quick gallop round the block?



Or maybe a manicure of her mane and tail?





Any signs of a foal yet?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok here is the test strips from yesterday on left and today's on the right. Of course they are dry. but what do you think?


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm sorry I'm so inept at reading the test. I knew the test today was darker. Does the saturation of the strip have anything to do with the color? I haven't talked to mirrie today so I am assumingVernica is doing the same a April. Making us wait. Delilah has me so baffeled.



Her udder has quite a ways to go now looking at April's so I'm not really concerned about her and she will probably surprise us all. Thank you all for all the help and encouragement each of you have given me. and Anna, I'm about ready for the hat pin threat too


----------



## cassie

goodness, what a strange thing. come on April, we are more then ready to see this little foal now please!!





I really hope she foals tonight!! I can't watch tomorrow!! (unless they send me home from the vets... fingers crossed LOL)


----------



## a mini dream come true

Does anybody know what all the foot stomping about?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hopefully means ready to push! lol


----------



## cassie

Delilah just gone down sternal... unfortunatly she looks comfy.... oh n she is back up again


----------



## Eagle

1.15am and all is quiet. Morning Cassie


----------



## cassie

morning Renee



how are your allergies this morning?

and how is the lovely Izzy? any puppies to report yet?


----------



## Eagle

No puppy breath yet



My allergies are o.k today but it is still early, I still have a real chest cough





I haven't seen the mice in a while, have you?


----------



## cassie

naw... poor thing. go away nasty cough!!

no I haven't seen the mice either YAY!!

far out, April!! I'm going to have to sign off in 15 minutes!!! will you please foal! I can't watch tomorrow



or Sunday


----------



## AnnaC

2.14am I think you are going to be unlucky Cassie - April looks very comfortable righ now - but you never know................................?

Are you doing something exciting this weekend, why wont you be watching?

No puppies Renee - ah well maybe tonight? Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Eagle

2.30am and no sign of discomfort :arg!


----------



## AnnaC

2.50am and she's hoovering quietly!!

Off to do my chips now, will check in later, but not very hopefully! Come on April - prove me wrong.


----------



## lilysmom

Ive been watching April for a few days. Her and my mare are both pending LOL So at least April is giving me another mare to look at. These girls need to come on already



dont they know they have people waiting on them!


----------



## a mini dream come true

No change in April so far today. Richard just left to go pix

Pick up his pickup in Ranger, so no one will be at the house.. I really doubt anyone will need to, but if April starts acting strange you can call 806-495-2175ext. 230


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is not very interested in her dinner tonight. I'm not too sure if that is a good sign or a bad one.Her milk test tonight was a 6.4 A lot light than it was last night,but is a yellow green with stress on the yellow. We'll see how it goes. She is showing more interest in her dinner now so who knows.

Went to New Deal this evening and checked on Vernica.




Now there is a natural momma. She already kicks back her leg so you can get to her udder. It was so cute. Her milk is like honey! Very thick and Sticky. The testshows more of a 7.8 than the 6 Quintin was telling me. Her udder has a long way to go if she is going to fill before she foals, Being a maiden, I'm really don't know what to think.

Delilah is????? She still has her partial udder, no milk and her belly. Not much change there. Hopefully we will get the pens finished this weekend and move the camera so we can watch both Delilah and April. Richard and Quintin are leary of moving Vernica now.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Hmmmmm, April. I think we are all just not going to watch you tonight. *wink wink*


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane, We are suppose to divide the barn tomorrow. Richard and I (maybe depending on April) are going to get the panels and get it fixed up for them and then move the camera. The stalls will be 10x12 so they each will have plent of room to move. April's is a 8x8 and that is sorta small for Delilah and I know it would be for Vernica too. I'll see what I can do to convince Richard









Usually works.



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

I like that Idea too. She is acting different tonight. already laid down twice and had a halfway roll. Of course now she is enjoying her dinner. Still not quite like she usally does. But then maybe I'm just analizing too much. Here we go with the foot stomp.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Threatening to leave her with Mirrie



:rofl Mirrie is a bigger worry wart than me.



:rofl She's had Vernica at a 6 for a week


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok. I can do that.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe she is wanting part of the billing on the thread? If she doesn't hurry up tho I may delete her off the billing.


----------



## a mini dream come true

We'll try it and see



Here's



it works.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok This is the fourth time April has laid down in an hour and a half. Maybe she's resting up for the big event


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yes! She was waiting to be added to the heading! That's it! Make sure you let her know when you test her milk today.


----------



## AnnaC

3.40pm and April just gone outside - think the flies are bothering her, she was trying to get one off her back but couldn't reach, fat tummy was in the way LOL!! So she's probably gone out to have a roll to get rid of the itch!!

Come on April - you have double billing now, so just roll that baby out for us!!


----------



## AnnaC

Back in at 4pm but the flies/bugs are really tormenting her poor girl - think you are going to have to get out the fly spray Hazel! Is is warm and muggy where you are today? I dont remember her being this bothered before.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry ladies, I'm been out working on the barn. We got all the stuff to finish it with. All the new mats are down.That was really a chore.



Thoses things are h-e-a-v-y



.This ol' woman can't lift like she used to.



. April is testing a 6.4 still, but her udder is tighter & fuller. Surely she can't hold out much longer. I let her out this morning for a long walk and more exercise. Flies, yes it was muggy for a little bit then the cooler air started moving in. It the flies start again tomorrow, I have the spray ready.








ok I'll give April top billing to see if that works. If it don't it's going to be no billing and thr hat pin


----------



## AnnaC

2.50am and all quiet. Any news of Delilah and Vernica?


----------



## cassie

Oh my goodness I'm gone for the whole weekend and come back expecting to see. Me foal... Or two and nothing!!!!! Goodness April!! Hurry up already! Hazel you poor thing! You must be exhausted


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning ladies. I am going to get updated pics of the girls today to post. Of course we know the book went out the window a long time ago. April's due date is May the 28th.



If she waits til then with all these signs I will be a total nutcase



. Delilah is ? days and Vernica is is ?



I'm just trying to get everything staight in my head again so forgive me for the rambelings.



. I think maybe I can make it out to the barn and start feeding and give pep talks and take pics.



Not moving too fast this morning.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Diane, I needed that



.April is still testing 6.4 and here are updated pics






Not sure she can get much fuller than that.

And Hooha





Then side pic





Now Mis Delilah. She decided to take a roll this morning. It's been misting here this morning






and her udder





Silly girls


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness April simply cant wait much longer -- can she???? Although I do think her tummy could just swing that tiny bit further forward, still that could happen in hours.

I'm putting that hat pin in the post to you today just in case you need it!!





Miss Delilah has a little while to go yet I think, but then you never know! LOL!!


----------



## Equuisize

Hazel!!!!

I can't believe April's new photos!

If just once - I had signs like that - I'd believe there *really* was a foaling manual.

I think she's just being mean and torturing you now LOL

Make good use of Anna's hat pin and that baby will be on the floor in no time.

Come 'on girl - your Mom is waiting to see your baby! So are we!!!


----------



## AnnaC

In around another hour I will be in bed. At around your 3am timewise April, I will be back checking on the cams. I EXPECT TO SEE A FOAL IN YOUR STALL WITH YOU!!! Are you listening??? You simply cannot keep going on like this - your Momma needs some proper sleep and we DESERVE to see this baby of yours.

Time to get your act together!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

The Barn is just about ready. I just like one more Gate. Delilah is in her new pen and loves it. The other end I put Daniela in it for the time being with a make shift gate and turned April out for some good exercise and plenty of room to roll. Maybe that will get things in gear!



I'll post a pic in a little bit. Have got to go get G-son.

Hubby is home to watch April.


----------



## cassie

OMG I wake up and still no little baby in April's stable I see





right April I am in the office today and I am watching you VERY closely!! so foal already!!!!


----------



## cassie

April sure is uncomfy tonight... standing very awkwardly, lol you can see her bag from here lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

April, just munching away..... I dont think her udder has ANY more room! Ouch looks like I would be pushing the baby out just to relieve my bag! (If I was her) lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Tonight would be perfect. We are under severe thundstorm warning and there has been a tornado touch down about 20 miles from us. So far not headed our way, but you never know.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She keeps hearing something


----------



## a mini dream come true

We are having some thunder and lightening, but no rain yet. So that is probably what she is hearing. This should make her drop that little one.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Tonight would be perfect. We are under severe thundstorm warning and there has been a tornado touch down about 20 miles from us. So far not headed our way, but you never know.


Omg hazel please please be careful!! Praying that our Lord will keep you n everyone near the tornado safe oh n that April will foal of course hehe

Do you guys get many tornados near your area? Please stay safe!



LittleBittyBritches said:


> She keeps hearing something


Yeah I agree she is very alert n I was thinking hazel was about to pop by but reading what the rather is like its no wonder she is alert...



a mini dream come true said:


> We are having some thunder and lightening, but no rain yet. So that is probably what she is hearing. This should make her drop that little one.


Well if anything was going to make tis girl drop surely tinder storms n tornadoes would!!!

Oh please stay safe hazel...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Just had a major butt rub


----------



## a mini dream come true

I keep wanting to take a shower, but keep putting it off to see what Miss April will do. A Poo is that it?



She better get busy!


----------



## chandab

Go take your shower, cause you know once your clean, she's more likely to do something that'll get you dirty in a hurry.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Shower taken. Hair shampooed. G-son in the bath. Ok April do your thing. I can always take another shower.


----------



## cassie

down flat, 11:28pm... come on April... push!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

She was down for about 15 min. Back up, but we do have a thunder storm headed our way.


----------



## Eagle

1.15am and all is quiet


----------



## a mini dream come true

No Baby just lots of Poo



Let not lightening, thunder,rain, hail, or threat of tornado scare April into having foaling.



. I am patiently waiting for the postman to deliver the hat pin from Auntie Anna. This has gone on long enough






. Come on already.



Got to get to work, but Richard is home and will also be watching.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow shes holding on for something! Cant wait for milk test results. She HAS to be ready!


----------



## AnnaC

I cant believe she is still foalless (is there such a word LOL!!) Hope my hat pin arrives before too long, but you know what the post is like!!


----------



## MeganH

Let's go, April- Let's go! *clap clap*

It is time!


----------



## a mini dream come true

The milk test still shows a 6.4. I think she is hung on that number. Her udder is still full & warm. Her hooha is darker red inside. Don't know if it's from the rubbing. If you saw me out there, you saw how she wouldn't let me get a good look at her from the side. She kept wanting to put her head in my lap. It is trying to rain again so I better get them fed. There are no new changes in Delilah or Vernica. But Little miss Daniela loves her new stall.

Oh and I almost forgot April doesn't feel like she has a fever, but under her mane it was veryClamy almost like she was trying to sweat.


----------



## AnnaC

Dark red, clammy skin, could be early labour???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## a mini dream come true

Me too, but right now she is parked



. I'll see if I can get her moving somehow.


----------



## Eagle

Hmmmm I wonder if she will wait for us to get up Anna? I am off to try and get some sleep but I doubt I will get much as Izzy is acting strange.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Renee, what do you mean by strange? Is she ok?

Yes I hope that April will wait for us to be around - she IS of course going to foal TONIGHT!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks for the positive thoughts Anna. I'm praying she foals tonight. G-son and I kept telling her to have her foal tonight.

Renee, I hope Izzy and all the pups are ok. They are all so cute.


----------



## cassie

morning all, hazel just so you know im watching but just not typing much, she has been very quiet all night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I think she is waitint to showcase her first foal of the month of may


----------



## AnnaC

5.15am and she is just HOOVERING!! Surely there cant be any spare space in there for food????

Sorry Hazel, I dont think we are going to see a baby now before daytime - she's just too relaxed. So we wait another day!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hubby is suppose to feed this morning. So far I thinkhe'S LATE like April


----------



## a mini dream come true

Has April been fed yet? Maybe hubby has the right idea. If he's late feeding april will gsget more exercise walking back and forth to check


----------



## cassie

What?! Still no baby?!! Come on april!!!

Well I will be watching again hazel... April please have your foal now pretty please??


----------



## a mini dream come true

If at all possible, April's belly has dropped more. Her milk is testing 6.




We will see what tonight brings. The foaling manual has been thrown out the door on this one



. I have no idea when



, all I know for sure is that April cannot hold on to this little one forever so we watch



. Her original due date is May 28th. Anyone want to guess how close she'll get?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Come on April, we are all going to send a hat pin to your mommy.


----------



## cassie

well I sure hope she foals tonigh for you Hazel!!! come on April please!!! your milk says your ready so come on


----------



## a mini dream come true

I know. I'm almost afraid to hope. I dipped the strip and put it right to the chart and it was a 6 and as it dried it turned to a 6.4 . Could my chemistry have anything to do with the test? Her poo is softer, but not to the cow pie stage.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Has anyone seen her lay down tonight?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Definately not comfortable. HMMM!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok I give



. I've got to be up in a few hours for work. I'll be chacking in on the TV during the night and the phone is by the bed. Night all.


----------



## AnnaC

2.30am and she's down sternal, resting quietly at the moment. Will be watching for another 20 minutes then off to do my chips, back in to check again an hour or so later.


----------



## cassie

I have been watching but not posting sorry. She hasn't lay down at all n that's not normal for her....


----------



## AnnaC

Think she is foaling?? Where's Hazel??


----------



## AnnaC

Or maybe she's just having some stretches/shifts to get comfortable - her heads in a pile of droppings and I cant see any mushy piles, but I have only just logged back in. Anyon else been watching her behaviour??

Must try not to panic when I see 'odd' movements on the screen! LOL!! But maybe............................................?


----------



## AnnaC

Typical!! She's now up hoovering, but that was a very quick get up and down and those back legs and her tummy lookedjust like a contraction for several moments.

Think I go to the shops and stop having panic attacks!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Anna it was Alby's weekly swimming lesson and I have only just got back.


----------



## Eagle

Now what is she doing??????


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm up. Sorta.Anyway I'll get dressed and go out to check on her before heading to work. OMG! I thought for sure. Thanks ladies will update in a bit.


----------



## AnnaC

Back from shops and I see she's back in her corner!! Must admit Renee that she's been doing some strange things overnight??


----------



## a mini dream come true

Still testing 6. Hooha is real loose. Dark pink. Hubby home. More later


----------



## a mini dream come true

Who had a filly in Oklahoma?


----------



## Eagle

Becky's Love Chant had a beautiful filly


----------



## a mini dream come true

oh cool! I'll have to congrat her


----------



## a mini dream come true

All signs are a go



so we sit and wait


----------



## cassie

I can't believe she still hasnt foaled... I agree that she wasnt her normal self last night, sorry for not posting much Hazel, but typing hurts my hands so I watch and post if I see something...

April I would love to come back from the dermatologist today to see you with a gorgeous little healthy filly by your side... pretty please? would make me a very happy aunty!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, I'm so sorry your hands are hurting. Praying that all goes well at the dermatologist. Maybe April will make all the Aunties and mamma happy tonight.


----------



## MeganH

AAAAAAPPPPPRRRRIIIIILLLLLLLL... how much longer can you drag this out for?? I expect to see your little baby in the next 24 hours!!





And Delilah.. please don't take pointers from her and drag it out as long as this.. lets get this show on the road!


----------



## a mini dream come true

She is just standing, but her ears are back would that mean anything? There is nothing in there to make her mad so maybe it's a sign that something else is going on.


----------



## chandab

I have several mare stare links saved, but can't remember who is who by farm name, so are you "CloudWalker farm"? Or do I have them mixed up?

Thanks


----------



## Eagle

yep That is right Chanda

11.20pm and she is eating


----------



## a mini dream come true

Are we getting Closer? Maybe or is this a false alarm. I'm up for a bit


----------



## Eagle

I am watching Hazel so don't worry if you dose off I will call you


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee, April seems agitated. Well I say that and she goes back to her corner.


----------



## Eagle

she doesn't look her normal quiet self.


----------



## a mini dream come true

And back to the feed bowl


----------



## Eagle




----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe she is one of those mares that's going to eat no matter what else is going on.


----------



## Eagle

maybe she is in denial


----------



## a mini dream come true

maybe that's it


----------



## Eagle

maybe if she eats too much baby will fall out the other end


----------



## a mini dream come true

she seems to have trouble standing still on her back legs. has to keep switching


----------



## Eagle

she is eating fast too like she is nervous.


----------



## a mini dream come true

that's one way of having this baby. she was really enlongated this evening. Could happen


----------



## a mini dream come true

Now time for a drink. Come on April time for baby to be here.


----------



## a mini dream come true

One of these times she is going to do that and baby is going to pop out


----------



## Eagle

wishful thinking


----------



## a mini dream come true

Doesn't hurt


----------



## Eagle

I am just going to wash Izzy's nose art off my bedroom window real quick. Back in 5 mins


----------



## a mini dream come true

How are Izzy and the pups?


----------



## Eagle

I see day light !!



Izzy and pups are doing fine thanks


----------



## a mini dream come true

Not really she laid down for a minute or two, tried to roll and then was back up.


----------



## Eagle

do you think the pups have grown?


----------



## a mini dream come true

OOOHHHH! They are so cute Renee.

They have grown and are fat and healthy. A beautiful pic of them


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Just been reading your posts - interesting, intelligent conversations!!

And guess what - she's eating AGAIN!! LOL!!

Renee - those puppies are beyond gorgeous.




It sounds as though Izzy is fine too, judging on the window prints!

How about some news of Odette and Britt - Odette must be getting close?


----------



## Eagle

I am a proud granny


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Just been reading your posts - interesting, intelligent conversations!!
> 
> *ROFL Hazel has no sleep but I don't know what my excuse is *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what - she's eating AGAIN!! LOL!!
> 
> Renee - those puppies are beyond gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as though Izzy is fine too, judging on the window prints!
> 
> *She was quite proud of her snart (snotty nose art)*
> 
> How about some news of Odette and Britt - Odette must be getting close?
> 
> *Odette is being very boring, her udder is growing at a snails pace and is about the same size as Britt's*


----------



## a mini dream come true

As well you should be Renee. Hi Anna


----------



## a mini dream come true

I like that word Renee.



snart


----------



## AnnaC

April is very uncomfortable isn't she - this baby needs to be born soon!!

Lots of heavy breathing going on???????

Damm gotta pop to the shop - outta baccy!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Going out to feed. Don't want April having any missed meal cramps



. Just baby cramps


----------



## a mini dream come true

April's udder is hard and hot. Hooha is enlongated and very dark inside. We'll se what today brings.


----------



## Eagle

Yippeee maybe a daytime baby



Are you off to work Hazel?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Such cute Izzy pups! Come on April you are driving your momma nuts! you are driving us crazy too!


----------



## MeganH

Yay Izzy puppies! They do look like they are plumping up!

April has until 10pm.. she must have this baby today!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I agree and I am at work


----------



## a mini dream come true

Has hubby cleaned april's pen y yet


----------



## AnnaC

I think he must have done Hazel, but April is standing across her door way and her large body (!!) is obscuring most of the floor! I can see the odd piece of dropping but she has probably done those since he cleaned up. She is munching on some hay near her door (suprise, suprise LOL!!)

So all looking good.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna, April needs to do something more than eat


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hubby is leaving so if need be call 806-495-2175 ext. 230


----------



## Eagle

2.37pm and she is STILL eating


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm home now and have her quietly stsnding in her corner



:frusty . Going to eat my baked potato then go out and take her for a very instructional brisk walk.



. Think she'll listen?


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is going to eat till she pops, I think. anyway her milk looks sorta like watered down milk. Here are new pics.

hooha






Udder





and side view


----------



## cassie

oh my goodness look at that udder!!!! I can't believe how full it is!! has she had any wax on her teats yet?? she sure looks ready to burst!!! goodness me! you poor thing Hazel


----------



## a mini dream come true

She had a lot of wax this evening. It was either wax or dried milk she had been leaking. It wasn't very waxy. Bless her little heart she is so miserable. I put more bedding in her stall to try and give her some more cushion.


----------



## a mini dream come true

This evening she carries her tail a little further out part of the time. I've noticed her ears are laid back quite a bit at times. Not sure if it's a sign of being uncomfortable or just unhappy about something.


----------



## Becky

Wow! That looks like a ready - to - foal udder to me! Hope it's tonight!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, April wants to write a new chapter to the manual she hasn't read.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Becky, How's that beautiful little filly of yours?


----------



## cassie

April just got down had a roll and back up eating


----------



## Becky

Hazel, the filly is doing great. She had a great time today outside figuring out how to use those long legs.





I bet you're going to see a baby tonight.


----------



## a mini dream come true

and she eats. I'll deliver the message


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Becky, We all hope it's tonight.


----------



## chandab

That udder could put a few of our cows to shame.


----------



## cassie

back down sternal... definitley uncomfortable


----------



## a mini dream come true

If she follows suit like she has for the last two nights it will be about 3 or 3:15 in the morning. Please4 prove me me wrong tho April. Down flat.


----------



## cassie

and flat... come on girl push!!!

back sternal


----------



## cassie

and back flat, sternal, flat roll and roll again... and again hmmm and up again


----------



## cassie

wow she is certainly VERY uncomfortable tonight!!!


----------



## Becky

She looks very uncomfortable. I'll be expecting to see a new baby in the morning. I'll be going to bed soon. Safe foaling!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Poor April looks like she and her udder is going to explode! How CAN she wait any longer!!!? When I turned her on this evening, she was flat on her side, and I was just hoping and watching, then nope back up to eating, now standing in her corner.... Hmmmmm April?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Since being up since 3 this morning, hubby is running me to bed. I know everybody is watching so I'll try to get some sleep while I can. I figure I'll be back up before long. Please don't hesitate to call. Thaank you all so much.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

whoa what was that? She is really looking promising....... Im going to watch for a bit. She is nipping at her sides, very uncomfortable, switching weight from leg to leg....


----------



## chandab

Just caught a couple serious yawns.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

YAWN from me too. I'm going to have to give up on her for the night. Night all!


----------



## Eagle

Safe foaling hazel


----------



## Eagle

Diane I hope you are watching cos I have no credit on my mobile to text you. Sorry


----------



## Eagle

baby is out and it looks just like mummy


----------



## AnnaC

:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp HOORAY!!!

Well done Hazel and April!!! Gorgeous little baby -- AT LAST!! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

Ha! Ha! It had to be a colt - the boys always seem to be reluctant to greet the outside world! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna, I think we all knew it was going to be a colt





Hazel is taking some pics for us,



Thanks Hazel.


----------



## mthowdy

What??!! I was just checking this thread not too long ago!!

How exciting!

Congrats!!!

Can't wait to see pictures of the foal everyone has been waiting for!!!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Look at that crooked 'blaze' - at least it looks most unusual from this angle - cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Just a quick update before going back out. Area code 352 I did not get a name, but thank you thank you thank you. Little man was a red bag. Thank you Lord for keeping me cool. Will update more later.


----------



## cassie

Oh how scary!! Had to step out n missed it



so glad you were there hazel wow will log on to see the new little man... Hey did you do a ring test on April??


----------



## cassie

Oh he is gorgeous!! N big!!!! He looks a week old already lol quite good on his legs poor momma April is still a bit uncomfortable! Poor sweetie!


----------



## Eagle

Thank goodness you were there hazel,



well done for keeping calm and getting him out fast





He sure is adorable


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks everyone. Now I have a question! Spril keeps laying down is this normal?


----------



## Eagle

Have you given her Benamine for the pain?


----------



## Eagle

O.K Thanks Diane, I am sorry I couldn't text you but I have no credit



I also don't have a car as mine is in the mechanics so I can't go and charge my phone :arg! I will have to wait until Sandro gets back from France





Have you spoken to Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Banamine given and little man has taken his first wiz. Bout to go back out and do some more checking of the plecenta. April is going to be a protective mom


----------



## Eagle

He is one smart little boy, he knows where to look


----------



## Eagle

Diane I am so glad that you are here, you are such a great support to us all.


----------



## cassie

he certainly is so very cute!! poor Apeil I hope she feels better soon... poor mumma girl!!

Hazel I hope they both settle down soon so you can get some much needed rest!!


----------



## cassie

I can't believe how much April is still lying down after having the bannemine, I see you out there Hazel does she seem alright to you or are you concerned?

Diane what are your thoughts? being still such a newbie to all of this I wonder if she is ok, 'lol baby is standing on mummas tail LOL poor April


----------



## cassie

yay finally baby is able to have aa drink good girl April


----------



## a mini dream come true

I think the banamine is kicking in and I gave April some warm mash. We know how much she loves to eat. He has found the milk bar and had a wiz, but no poo yet. Maybe wioth him getting a good drink that will relieve some of the presure on her udder. I was still VERY hard.

Diane thank you so much for your help tonight.



I was beginning to panic. You always know the right thing to say to make me feel better. Thank you


----------



## cassie

so glad to hear things are settling down for you hazel



gosh you need a good night sleep now definitley!!! what a night!!


----------



## cassie

haha oh April!1 your poor baby!!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so glad April is now feeling more comfortable, bless her! Was just reading the 'time' on everyone's posts and am a little concerned that the banamine took around an hour to kick in? Maybe you only gave her a mild dose Hazel to be safe, but if the effect wears off in a couple of hours (should last 4 - 6 hours) then I would have a word with your vet just in case the banamine dose is hiding a minor problem. That said, I'm sure April will be fine because she was just 'laying' down, as in needing to rest/being uncomfortable, and not rolling, as in early colic symptoms.





He certainly is very handsome, and a lovely strong little fella. Pity he's not a filly coz you could have called him May, but once he gets out and about perhaps Mayhem will suit. LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Anna, I will be keeping an eye on her for a while yet and It may be mayhem at least from April's point of view



. Too cute.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, Renee thank you for the great pics. love them and I'll post some in a bit. Poor little guy is still being used for a pillow and he is still kicking his protest.


----------



## cassie

cant wait to see some proper pics after you get some sleep of course Hazel



they both seem to be doing really well now


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh man, if I just had stayed up a bit longer.... Congrats on the handsome man! Sounds like you did a great job during a difficult time.


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> baby is out and it looks just like mummy


It sure does.

Congrats! Can't wait to see some pictures (I don't have good reception on the mare stare cam).


----------



## AnnaC

11.30am and April looking good - relaxed and eating her hay.


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW! what a night.



. I'm going to need help with a name. Haven't even thought of a name for a boy. ANy way here are a few pics of our little cutie


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is just gorgeous Hazel - what a big boy too, no wonder April has been feeling so uncomfortable after foaling!

His blaze is much more central than it looked to me just after he was born - guess it was the angle he was at from the camera. In the pictures April looks as though she is really proud of him - she's going to be such a good Momma, bless her!


----------



## Sandy B

Oh my he is a big boy and very handsome! He looks just like mom! Congratulations on acting quickly and getting him delivered safely. Poor momma is sore and tired I am sure, bless her heart.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel he is such a handsome boy



you must be really chuffed





*CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA*


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank ya'll. I am so proud of him



. He is doing real good. I didn't know that newborns would nicker. It is so cute to hear him. I just love the sound of his little voice



. April is a very good mom. She has plenty of milk. While I was out there earlier he was drinking on one side an milk was dripping on the other. I think he has had a poo. I finally got close enough to see some dry remants on his little behind.


----------



## Eagle

three cheers for baby poop


----------



## andrea loves minis

what a gorgeous little guy!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> three cheers for baby poop


Thank you Renee, that is what I was thinking.


----------



## kay56649

The stud she was bred to is very pretty!!! Post some more pics of the baby so I can see it! Please!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm going to lay down and try to get some rest. Will post more pics later. Maybe my head will be a little more clear and my stomach a little more settled.


----------



## kay56649

yes, get some rest!! It will freshen you up for when the baby comes!!!


----------



## Eagle

Sweet dreams Hazel our friend


----------



## MeganH

I have been peeking in and out all morning and haven't gotten a chance to post.

CONGRATULATIONS!! He is adorable! love his crooked little blaze! My Ricky has one too!!

Good Job Hazel and April!!!


----------



## chandab

As to naming... Do you like to include parents names in the name, or just go with what fits? Do you use a prefix or farm name or something like that in the name?

ANd, he's just too cute.


----------



## AnnaC

Well all is looking good with April and Mayhem, Hazel, and if Delilah is not looking close, then get yourself a full night's sleep - you deserve it and it will do you the world of good.

We will keep an eye on your special pair - see you in the morning!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sometimes words fail me when I try to express my feelings, but I want each of you to know how much I appreciate all the advice, encougagement, help, patience and love each of you have so graciously given me



. Those of you who have watched and posted and those of you who have watched and not posted



, Thank You. I have no idea who called and woke me



or who called as I was going out the door



or as I got to the barn



, But Thank You for the calls. I knew I had a world of experience watching and God's guiding hand to help me when I needed it most. Nutty group? No. The most compassionate, wonderful, caring, experienced, passionate group? Yes



Love you my friends





Ok now on to the improtant part. Pics


----------



## a mini dream come true

Those are good questions. He shoule carry the Cloud Walker prefix because he is our first home bred foal and Dalton will probably have some ideas on names



no telling what, but we'll see. And yes Diane,



Dalton is going to say he is his hores



. to him they are all his.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Awwww, too adorable! He looks like a snugglebug.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Those are good questions. He shoule carry the Cloud Walker prefix because he is our first home bred foal


Ok, he's your first, how about "Cloud Walker Uno"


----------



## cassie

oh he is just absoloutly gorgeous!! I love hearing the babies nicker its SOOO cute!!!

he is just too cute for words!! as Diane said definitley worth the wait





and your very welcome Hazel, thanks so much for letting us into your lives and your barn you are such a lovely friend and we love you so much





two more babies to come Hazel



I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Eagle

He is thinking "hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy stuff this milk"



I love him





Hazel your kind words really are touching, this has been a fun and educational journey, thank you for sharing your girls with us. I called but put the phone down as I saw you in the barn. I was trying to call earlier but I have a problem with my mobile phone, So I was running around looking for paper to write your number on and then go to the land line, of course no paper in the whole house



so I pulled out all the leads and charged to the phone with my pc



by this time I saw you walk in.

I am so glad that you got there in time to save this gorgeous little man


----------



## mthowdy

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> LOOK AT THIS LITTLE FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, he's just so cute!! He is SOOOOOOOO worth the wait!!! Little handsome toothless little boy -- you are the best!! This is a face that EVERYONE can love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how much we love you Hazel. You are so welcome, and your words just brought tears to my eyes. I agree, these are some pretty awesome ladies (and Ben!!) and I just thank you so much for allowing us to watch April for you and letting us into your barn. I personally can't wait to hear more about Vernica and Delilah when their time comes,
> 
> but MOST OF ALL.......................................I can't wait to see your grandson with this new little boy!!!!! OMG, he's going to go crazy!!! I can hear it now......"Grandma, I want HIM!!!!"


Aw, I feel so special being included!!!

I have to second Hazel's words- this is the best place on the net! Without all you ladies I would totally be lost- and Mary probably wouldn't be getting everything she needs. I couldn't be more grateful!!

Hazel- that is the cutest little mini I have seen!! I LOVE his crooked little blaze- and his color!! Wow! So glad everything is ok!





no offense everyone else, all the foals I have seen are the cutest ones around haha


----------



## AnnaC

*Morning all!! Oh Hazel, that picture is just the greatest - sorry I'm just repeating what everyone else is saying but it is true, he's gorgeous! And I love the way that April has (almost) given him her special corner.*

*Your kind words almost reduced me to tears as well Hazel, you shouldn't be thanking us for doing something that we love doing, we should be thanking you (and others) for allowing us into your lives to share this exciting journey with you. This is the first year that we have had our special Marestare Maternity forum and what a great experience it has been (and is being!). Together we have all been learning new things, but above all, we have been making new friends, friendships have been formed that will last a life time and a world wide network has grown meaning that advice and help is now available to us at any time during the year, day or night, all due to new friends and our wonderful mini mares! *





*Meanwhile Hazel, it is around 2.15am and I hope you are fast asleep in bed and that you feel better in the morning.*


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> "Cloud Walker's First Edition" -- the first of many!!
> 
> Can't wait to see Dalton!!


I love it Diane, he could be Eddy to his friends


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good Moning Ladies and Gents

Let's Make a list of possible names.

Cloud Walker's First Edition----aka Eddy

Cloud Walker's Uno

Clould Walker's Dancing Chaps---aka Chaps ---- This was suggested by daughter Mirrie and Quintin because he looks like he is wearing a pair of chaps.

Cloud Walker's Whiplash-----aka Whip ----he's always flickin his tail



guess we could call him Flicka



That would drive the announcers crazy





Dalton hasn't got to see him in person yet.Mirrie pulled April up on the computer last night and all I could hear from Dalton was Yeah Yeah Yeah


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I like first edition. He kind of looks like an Eddy to me! Such a sweetie, his face is just so cute!


----------



## Eagle

Cloud Walker's First Edition----aka Eddy

wins for me 




 Kara he does look like an Eddy


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds good to me too!! And Eddy does suit him.





One year we had two dun colts born - same daddy and the dams were half sisters. One got called New Edition (Ted) and the other Next Edition (Ned) LOL!!

Hazel are you going to be able to turn April and Eddy out for a while today (how's the weather). I'm sure it will do April good and Eddy does need to stretch those long legs of his! Also we would love some pics of his first time outside!!


----------



## Eagle

It's so funny how he likes mummy's corner


----------



## vickie gee

_YAY!!! Congrats on your beautiful colt Hazel. I have not checked in on the marestare forum in a while but I had just come in from some much needed grooming on Newt, my last year's colt and since I was cooling off in the air conditioning thought I would see who is having babies. Wow, I am so far behind... _



_ Hi friends! Hope everyone is doing great. I will have to read up on some of the others progress. Good luck and safe foaling to you all. My, my another red bag and a good job by Hazel. I am thinking that Megan posting that red bag delivery was saving grace for some. Better give him a name soon Hazel...sounds like he is steady becoming Eddie. Lol. I love his blaze. It looks like a funnel cloud._


----------



## a mini dream come true

Officially introducing "Cloud Walker's First Edition" aka Eddy






Momma is have a hard time trying to corral Eddy already. He like to run, but






Still takes the time to grab an energy boost. And of course






Eddy has to check out the new guy sitting here. For his first outing Eddy got to run and do a little kicking, but momma made sure she kept him away from the other mares






April is really being a protective mom. She did not want me to take them out and she ran back in once until I enlisted hubby help to hold her while I ushered Eddy out the extra gate. Then she was fine and Dinner was easy getting her back in. We all know how much April loves her food.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Dalton will be here this evening. April may be too protective to let Dalton get too close Unless I hold her. She tries to stay between me and Eddy. Will be doing some fence work today so will check in later

Diane, Thank you for the name



and Renee Thank you for the barn name



I think it really fits and I love it


----------



## cassie

he is adorable Hazel!! please can we see pics of Daltons visit! I bet he will love him!

how are your other two gorgeous girls going?


----------



## Eagle

a mini dream come true said:


> Diane, Thank you for the name
> 
> 
> 
> and Renee Thank you for the barn name
> 
> 
> 
> I think it really fits and I love it






How's that for team work





I can't wait to hear how Dalton's visit goes


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well Dalton's first couple of visits didn't go real well. Delilah is still very protective and Eddy is a little skiddish.





Dalton would go to reach and





So he tried to sit quietly



and this is what we got





Bless his heart he really would like to get his hands on Eddy, but so far Eddy says not now. So we'll keep trying. Vernica is stille at Mirrie's. She is progressing nicely and could come down here. Now it's talking Mirrie into it. Delilah is doing good not a whole lot of change. I have sorta given up on her



. Not really. I guess I was feeling something besides foal movement. I'll try to take photos this weekend and post for ya'll to see. I'm so confused by her. Vernica, I think, will definately go before Delilah.


----------



## cassie

oh poor Dalton!!! come on Eddy!! your friend wants to play with you please!!

give Dalton a hug for me and tell him to be patient and soon Eddy will be trying to lie in his lap and snuggle all over him I'm sure!! 

would love to see some more pics of Delilah if you have a chance oh and can you get Mirrie to send some of Vernica? pretty please? I think she should definitley come to your house so we can help watch!!!


----------



## Eagle

Poor Dalton



some foals are just slower than others especially if mum is nervy about people being close, I think the foals sense danger. Odette is hyper protective and her foals are usually annoyingly shy



Dipinto's mum loved me to babysit from day one and her foals were always all over me



Maybe Delilah will be better with Dalton





I agree with Diane, you really should convince Mirrie to let you put Vernica on cam, it is better to play safe with a maiden.


----------



## kay56649

yes, you don't want to take any chances!


----------



## Sandy B

What a gorgeous colt and his head is just stunning!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Wings

What a darling!

Sorry I missed all the excitement but looks like you handled it well


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry about not posting much lately. Still kinda under the weather.Vernica will be coming down here to be on cam hopefully this weekend. Am trying to get the cam moved before we so tho.

It's nice this evening so April and Eddy are going to be left out in their little paddock. If they want to go in the barn they can, but this gives Eddy more room to run and play




. He is soo cute



and getting better about coming to investigate people



and April is getting more relaxed about him.


----------



## cassie

a mini dream come true said:


> Sorry about not posting much lately. Still kinda under the weather.Vernica will be coming down here to be on cam hopefully this weekend. Am trying to get the cam moved before we so tho.
> 
> It's nice this evening so April and Eddy are going to be left out in their little paddock. If they want to go in the barn they can, but this gives Eddy more room to run and play
> 
> 
> 
> . He is soo cute
> 
> 
> 
> and getting better about coming to investigate people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and April is getting more relaxed about him.



YAY thats so exciting with everything happening!!! 



 you must be so thrilled!!

I hope you feel better soon! how is Delilah looking? any change?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Poor Dalton, that is how Smokey is with us. Which is odd, because his mom(Stormy) and sire are both our most friendly horses, and love people! My kids are hoping Snowball's foal will be more of a snugglebug!


----------



## MeganH

Awww Eddy is adorable!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Megan, The girls about the same. I'm still not feeling too good Hubby is feeding for me and I'm fixing to go to bed. This bug needs to go somewhere else. I hate not feeling good. Everybody have a good evening.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Feel better Hazel


----------



## Eagle

I pray you get well soon Hazel


----------



## cassie

hope your feeling better Hazel!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery Hazel.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

How are you feeling today?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies, I am feeling better today. Hopefully it's over


----------



## a mini dream come true

I think the worst is over. Still feeling better this afyernoon. Got home and hubby helped feed and we went to get some parts for building some more fence. Hoping to have Vernica down here this weekend and will post updates on her and Delilah.

Delilah. Now there is one for the books



. This afternoon her udder had lost a lot of what she had gained



. She has just got me so confused



. Now I am to the point of questioning if she is even preggers, I'll post pics tomorrow of her and see what you ladies think.


----------



## Eagle

thanks for the update Hazel, I am so glad you are feeling better


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you are feeling better Hazel, will be great to see some pics of Delilah again and I'm glad that Vernica will be joining you soon so you can keep an eye on her - and we can too!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning everyone. Want to give you an udate on progress. The cam may be down for a while today. If it goes blank, not to worry that will only mean we are getting the cam moved to the new location. Fixing to go out back and see how far we get. We have been having some rain









finally and it is a little cool this morning. Talk to you later.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea! Let us know how it goes..


----------



## a mini dream come true

We got a lot done today. Didn't get the camera moved, but we made a trip to Lubbock and New Deal too so That put us a little behind. We took all the old wire off of Daniela's pen and took out old dirt and put in new dirt and started back with the new fence. Should have that ready for her tomorrow when Vernica gets here.



. While we were at New Deal I took new pics of Vernica. First we have side view






Abck view






and udder






Udder shot is not real good but you can tell she has a ways to go in the shopping department. And I took new pics of Delilah this evening. I know I need to clean her stall also. I just didn't get to it today, but will tomorrow.






See what I mean. She wouldn't let me get a pic from behind so I'll have to that the other camera out there so I can zoom to get the pic we need. I also took a pic for her udder.






Really not much cange. If anything it has gone down some. Is that normal for a pregnant mare? For it to go down that much? She does have some showing on the sides and they're not even so. What do ya'll think?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

For the longest time Snowball's udder would fill every morning, and then go down to almost nothing, until the last couple nights, she has kept it. I think that is fairly common for mares udders to go up and down alot


----------



## a mini dream come true

I wasn't really worried about the udder thing. I know there have been lots of changes for Delilah this last year and she has changed a lot since she got here. From a very hairy ball to a sleek girl. Well as you said Diane we'll just have to wait and watch and watch. She is such a beauty and I know she'll have a beautiful foal. I just knew she would have it be now tho. That's the part that worries me.


----------



## Eagle

Vernica looks fab Hazel, I can't wait to start watching her





Can you feel foal movement on Delilah when she eats? In the last month the foal is visable when it moves so this helps a little to see how far along they are


----------



## cassie

Vernica is lovely



as Renee says I can't wait to watch her!!

Delilah



I have nothing else to say! her tummy looks preggers! have you felt movement? come on girl!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi everyone. Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day.

Thanks Renee, Vernica is finally in the maturnity ward here. The cam hasn't been moved yet, but soon. I'm not going to move April and Eddy for a while so we are moving the cam instead. That way Vernica and Delilah will both be on the cam. Vernica will be in the near stall and Delilah in the far stall. We're hoping to be able to get it where both are easy to see.

I really wish I had a better idea of when they are due. Seems the prevous owner pasture bred them and so I have dates from January to August. I think we are safe in deleting Jan thru the first half of May for a foaling date



:rofl , Getting both girls together they look pretty close to the same. Right now Vernica has done a little more shopping than Delilah, but I know that can change quickly.

When we got home this afternoon Vernica had graced the trailler with one regular poo and two or three cow patties. Not sure but think that was just because of the ride. She had settled into her new stall and will be going to check on her later.


----------



## cassie

cool



come on Vernica





we want to see your gorgeous baby!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Just went out and checked on our girls. They are munching away which is good. I at least hope they both wait til I get the cam up on their side.

Tomorrow another day for work so I'm going to call it a night. Hope everyone have a great day / evening.


----------



## cassie

Night Hazel



have a great sleep



oh and I believe we need some new pics of your little man soon please! has he warmed up to Dalton at all?


----------



## a mini dream come true

We captured the little rascal this morning and measured his cannon bone. 7 1/2' So this evening when Dalton got here Eddy was in no mood to be friendly. Maybe tomorrow. We'll keep trying. We'll have new pics of with Dalton.


----------



## cassie

fingers crossed Hazel!!! poor little kid! I'm hoping that Vernica and Delilah's foals are nicer and more friendly to him




he is such a cute baby and him and Dalton would be so cute together!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

The girls are doing good. No changes. We have acurally been getting some rain off and on today. April keeps running Eddy in and he keeps dodging her and going back outside. Dalton finally got to pet him today, but we have a long way to go. Here are a coulpe of pics.
















We keep at it and they will be big buddies. April is still so protective. We have to have her caught in order to get close to him and I'm sure that scares him too.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good evening ladies and Gents. We finally got the cam moved this evening. Now we have Vernica and Delilah on cam. I'm thinking just in time.

Tested milk this evening and Delilah is testing 7.6 or 7.8. and Vernica is testing a 6 or barelly a 6.4 and she has cow patties.



. We don't have any lights up yet, I'm just hoping we will be able to see her enough tonight.


----------



## cassie

YAY YAY YAY YAY



so happy to see Vernica! I have her up, and sounds like its just in time too! how is her bag looking



hoping she goes soon...

she is down sternal... oh and I see Delilah



Hi Delilah





oh and thanks for the new pics of Eddy



they look great ! so glad Dalton got to pat him YAY! good baby


----------



## a mini dream come true

Vernica's bag is not full. She has a ways to go in that department so we'll see how it goes. Hubby is going to get more bedding tomorrow and a light to make it a little easier to see Vernica. She is a black appy so without the bedding you wouldn't see her against the black mats. I didn't realize how much the chriastmas lights helped in April's stall.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Vernica is doing good. I am so happy to get the cam up on them. Hubby was trying to put it off another day until I tested milk. Dalton is here and he helped me gather up all the wire and run it over to the new barn.



Poor little guy really worked this evening and is out like a light.

I'm getting excited to see Vernica's foal now. Diane what do you think we'll get with this combination?


----------



## cassie

Vernica doing some BIG rolls and is back up



leg shifting and tail swishing and off into the corner...


----------



## a mini dream come true

I saw that. I'm trying to watch for blind spots so we can make adjustments if we need to. I already know it needs to go a little more to the front.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I've been told I can't stay up all night to watch so I guess I'm going to bed. Thank ya'll for watching for me. Hope everyone has a great evening/ day.night.


----------



## cassie

Im here watching, she is back down sternal and now out flat but resting nicely LOL she has THE LONGEST legs!!!! LOL she should be a model hehe get some rest Hazel



yeah a few camera adjustments would be good but otherwise its fine


----------



## cassie

Delilah down sternal resting, Vernica grazing her stall


----------



## cassie

Vernica down sternal again, and Delilah just standing nearby



cute


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wow! How cool is that. A blue roan would be nice. Since I have a colt a filly would be super nice.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel I am sorry that I haven't been around I promise I will as soon as things settle down here


----------



## a mini dream come true

You are so right Diane. I just got home and will go out shortly to check the girls.It's probably flies. We have finally had some rain and they have magically appeared by the hundreds.





Renee, goodness me, with all the puppies and everything you need not say you're sorry.

I'll update more in a bit.


----------



## cassie

I want be able to watch much today sorry hazel, maybe in the afternoon I will bit of a crazy day for me but that's ok



cant wait to hear your update on Veronica, like Diane said I think she has more of a v shape to her yay!!


----------



## AnnaC

*I'm sorry I haven't been round that much too Hazel, life here got a bit busy, so just mostly been reading/checking! But back to watching now - just in time for Vernica it seems?*

*I love your new barn set up - it's so great that they can both see each other and have company while they are waiting for their babies.*

*Just noticed one of your comments - are you still feeling ill? Or is it just that things have been busy and with work too, it is obviously important that you get at least some sleep at nights? Hope it is not that you are still feeling ill.*

*Would love to see some side-on pictures of Vernica and Delilah if poss. *


----------



## a mini dream come true

Vernica's milk is very thick and didn't even change the color of the paper. Here are some pic taken this evening. She really didn't want me messing with her. Her hooha is puffy, but I don't think I got a good pic of it.
















She was standing crooked in that pic.Makes it look like the foal is all on one side. He are a couple of pics of Delilah











The little one in the background is Daniela. She and Delilah have made fast buddies.


----------



## mthowdy

Wow if her milk didn't change the color of the paper I would think she is going to foal very soon! How exciting! I might have to go to my friends for a bit to watch your cam!

They are both looking really good!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Vernica is round, but not big round. Her flanks are not sunk in. Delilah looks like an A from the back. Wider at the bottom than at the top. I could see it awhile ago while I was out there trying to get rid of the fly off the camera. Vernica's poo has firmed up a little. Not quite cow patty. and she was yawning a lot while I was out there. And Vernica's bum is not soft and still has resistance at her tail.


----------



## cassie

Vernica down sternal, rolling, looking back at tummy and trying to get up, no another roll and up




really hope she foals soon





just got back from the dermatologist so I'm watching again





come on Vernica, I want to see your baby now please!!

Delilahs tummy is definitely FINALLY getting there! she is looking more pregnant I think



come on girl!


----------



## AnnaC

*2.15am and both girls standing quietly next to each other - Vernica doing a little foot shirfting, but looking very relaxed.*


----------



## cassie

Vernica looking a little agitated at the moment, lots of tail swishing and foot stomping... not sure if its flies or foal LOL am watching again tonight Hazel


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie, I let her and Delilah out for a bit this afternoon and they got a bit of exercise. Delilah did some rolls, but not Vernica. Vernicas is more of a "V" shape than she was yesterday and Delilah went shopping, but still testing high on the scale. And wouldn't you know I lost my little scale that says whether it's a 7.2 or a 6.4.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane you are such a GEM



. I had taken a pic of it and sent to Mirrie when Vernica was up there. I still had the pic



so I printed it out Delilah is at a 7 from a 7.6 day before yesterday.

.

I still have strips from April and wrote on them so My coloring is pretty accurate



.Good thing I'm such a pac rat



:rofl


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

The number is heading in the right directio! Yeah!


----------



## a mini dream come true

This is true. I just don't want them having a race. One at a time is plenty.


----------



## cassie

Yay, for Delilah movingh in the right direction!! yippee!! what was Vernica testing at?

and ok, I don't know what is on the screen but gosh it is p***ing me off LOL some black thing maybe a bird, Filly fairy if it is you, I apologise and I hope you stay around for Vernica to have a lovely little filly HEHE


----------



## a mini dream come true

We have had an influx of miller bugs this year. That may be what it is. Either that or a fly. I went out and chased them off last night. I'm thinking that the light needs to be placed further away from the cam.


----------



## cassie

yawning, pawing and down she goes...

ok thanks hazel or you could get a bug reflecter light....


----------



## cassie

that nasty fly is back... oh well, she has such a lovely healthy shiny coat to her Hazel



she really is a beautiful mare!  both girls standing quietly at the moment


----------



## AnnaC

*7.25am and Vernica grazing happily - Delilah standing snoozing. *


----------



## cassie

Vernica can hide



naughty girl!!! the only thing I could see of her was her swishing tail! how is she looking tonight Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe she can't hide now. She is going to have to be falt against the wall under the casm if she can. Vernica is still testing ready. She still has a way to go on the udder department.Still resistense in the tail area.

Delilah has more of an udder and less resistense in the tail area, but baby is not in position and she is testing 7. so I think Vernica will go before Delilah BWDIK.

We moved the light and the dang flies still land on the cam ##*%&%@#. That is going to drive me insane. Sorry Cassie. We put out fly bait also looks like we have to figure out something more GRRRR.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Diane,



It's when they get in the house that drives me nuts. Yes I think the girls are moving ahead nicely. I'm not expecting any major developemnets tonight. They are able to get out more in the evening and get soem exercise which I know is good for them.

Did you know that little miss Daniela is a bully? She is so so cute. Vernica and Delilah are so much bigger than her and she wants them to do as she says.



and they do it.



But put a lead on her and Dalton can lead her anywhere and get her to set up and stand. The trot needs a littl work, but she may be his next show horse. They look so cute together and she has not offered to misbehave once.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Did you know that little miss Daniela is a bully? She is so so cute. Vernica and Delilah are so much bigger than her and she wants them to do as she says.
> 
> 
> 
> and they do it.


Sounds like my two girls. Honey is 36" and Baybe is 32"; Baybe is the boss, and Honey goes along with it.


----------



## a mini dream come true

That's Daniela. She is 28 and Delilah is about 34 and Vernica is a little taller that that I think. I got my measuring stick in today and wouldn't you know the packing was the pits and the thing is bent :arg!



Can't believe they didn't pack it any better than it was.


----------



## cassie

oh how frustrating Hazel!! grrr Penny is definitley the boss in my lot, even over Smartie, he is 14.2 hh and she is 36" LOL she won't put up with any cr**p from him though and bosses him around its so funny to see their reactions LOL they are such characters!!

Vernica nice and quiet





oh n thank you for moving the cam



YAY no more hiding miss Vernica! and the flies are a begger no matter where you go, so I know htere isn't much you can do to get rid of them sure wish there was LOL


----------



## cassie

vernica is foaling i can't get through someone please help!!!!!!!!!! someone please call hazel!

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=cloudwalker


----------



## cassie

phew one of the girls from marestare have rang Hazel, come on Haze your baby as already arrived!! and it has a lovely white face! ahh wow that was scary!!! so glad I came inside just then!! hazel I hope your around, I think Delilah is looking for you...

it was really weird that I couldn't get through



something about the number not available to service... :s wow good job Vernica!!! yay I see Hazel! oh phew I am so glad. oh Hazel lol I was so scared! phew I can breath again


----------



## chandab

Congrats! I missed it, but can see the foal on cam.


----------



## chandab

You'd think by now that Deliah would get the hint that its her turn to go.


----------



## cassie

YAY congrats on a gorgeous filly Hazel!!! yippee I agree Diane, isn't she special! look at that lovely blaze on her head.

ok I'm going to the vets now, be back soon to hopefully see some piccies on our newest girl on the block


----------



## LittleRibbie

Congratulations...and a filly too!! now i just have to find her oooppss

Diane do you mind posting her MS link


----------



## mthowdy

Woo!! Congrats on your new FILLY!! I will be checking in on your cam to see her in a bit!

I wish Mary would catch on and show us her baby!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thank you..I can just see her little nose...boy mom sure is a pretty mare...looks like you use alot of elbow grease on her...beautiful coat!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Very Handsome Daddy!!


----------



## Sandy B

Ohhhhhhhh!!! What a adorable filly!!! Is she a blue roan?? I want her!!! I love daddy too!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Hazel, Iam so happy that all went well. A filly yippeeeee


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congrats Hazel - what a gorgeous filly - clever girl Vernica!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## a mini dream come true

Little Miss is doing well so far. Momma is not quite sure what to do with her. I've had to put a lead on her to get her to be still for the foal to nurse. Vernica's protective instints have kicked in, but not the nursing part.. She is doing better tho.

Diane, I haven't seen any appy patterning, but I've been trying to figure out what color she is. Looks like 3 white stockings. The dryer she gets the lighter the color. I'll try to load a couple of pics.

Thank you everyone that called. Cassie your plea was really heard. I couldn't get out the door fast enough. My legs wouldn't move and I was trying to hurry. Thank goodness she broke the sack before I got there. Vernica did such a wonderful job. Looks like she is eating again. Good. That makes me feel better. trying to uplosd some pics.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Pics








There it is molting on the nose.


----------



## Wings

Congrats!

You know Diane will be demanding many close ups to check for signs of spots



:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Wings and yes I know and that is perfectly fine with me. Vernica has quite a few white hairs on her back now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hazel shes a beauty for sure....i still cant get over Moms shiny coat very pretty indeed. glad you were able to get out there when you did....good girl Cassie!! Congratulations


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh she is just a beauty! Her color is so neat! Can we see dry pics? Please? Congratulations!


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhhh Congrats Hazel on your darling little girl.

Love that face!!!!

Yesterday was a good day for having a babies!

Hint hint to all the other girls we're waiting on.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You know, I don't think Delilah has taken her eyes off this new little girl for even ONE minute!!
> 
> She's a beauty!
> 
> If you're wanting a baby, Delilah, you have one cooking in the oven you could show us....we're just waiting on YOU!


I bred my AQHA mare and her APHA daughter on the same year to the same stallion, they were due about a week apart, the AQHA mare due first. AQHA mare foaled, and her daughter couldn't wait after seeing the baby, she foaled the next morning.






So maybe Delilah will get the hint, now.


----------



## MeganH

Oh she is gorgeous!! Congrats Hazel!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you all. Introducing "Cloud Walker's Whispering Wind Dixie" aka Dixie. Born 5-18-2023. Cannon bone 7"


----------



## chandab

OMG! She's just a doll.


----------



## Wings

Adorable


----------



## AnnaC

She's such a pretty girl Hazel - thanks for the pictures!

2.0am and all quiet, Dixie has been trying to itch her ear with her back leg - love it when they do that, wobbling about and almost overbalancing, but determined to have that scratch. LOL!!

Delilah was snoozing, but something outside caught her interest and disturbed her - come on Delilah, stop the snoozing and get down to showing us that baby!


----------



## cassie

Yay so glad to hear our precious little girl is doing so well



well done Vernica and Congrats hazel





come on Delilah we want to see your baby now please


----------



## LittleRibbie

Morning Hazel...hows the nursery doing today? For somereason I cant see your cam today...is it still on? My computer is being very slow (sort of like Delilah ) so most likely its the computer. Are you having this terrible hot weather too? I have lots planned today but not sure how much i'll get done outside.

Well hope all is well and will see if I can see your ladies in a bit


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning Heidi, Yes the cam it up and all in the nursery are doing well.



Hot weather? oh yes



I've got a lot to get done outside also and ma thinking It's not going to be fun.

Delilah is still being slow. her milk test dropped a little yesterday 6.8 so we'll see what today brings. I got to get outside so I'll check in on everyone later. Have a wonderful day everyone and try no to get too hot Heidi.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good evening everyone.



Dalton is here



and his first words were. "She is a cutie" So of course we had

fun time with Everyone and the new baby.Dixie. We have lots of pics so here we go. What do you think of the two.


























Can you tell he is in love with Dixie?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Dixie had laid there and let Dalton take the halter off her.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh those pictures are adorable! In love for sure!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh those pictures are brilliant, so glad that Dalton has his friendly foal at last!

You really are having trouble with the hot weather and the midges/flies arn't you, even little Dixie was working her little tail like mad yesterday, bless her.

Have you got any pictures of them outside yet - I bet Dixie looks more like a racehorse in minaiture when she's running, she's such an active little lady!


----------



## Eagle

Hazel she is just gorgeous



those pics are adorable.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is testing 6.8 this evening. Dixie and Vernica got to go out today and I have a couple of pics She is so adorable.






She loves to carry her tail high.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh she is just beautiful! Vernica did well!


----------



## vickie gee

*Dixie is gorgeous!*

I am as usual never caught up on who is foaling. Just saw the pix. Congratulations.


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh she is so beautiful Hazel - what a fantastic colour!! Vernica looks so well too. *


----------



## MeganH

She is gorgeous!! I can't wait to see what Delilah has made us wait so long for!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Vickie. Sometimes it's hard for me to stay up on all the foaling too so not to worry.

Dixie and Vernica had their time out today also. Little miss Dixie really loves to keep her momma hopping to stay up with her. I think Momma wears out before baby. Either that or Momma says that's enough for now and heads to the stall and of course Dixie follows. It is so much enjoyment to watch them with their dynamics.

Dalton worked with Daniela for a little while this evening also. He kept saying he was ready to go to the show. We did some grooming too, so he is getting used to that part of caring for a horse too. And of course he loves to help feed. Dalton counts out the cups of feed for each one and we have a certain color of feed bucket for each one so he learns colors also. Can you tell I'm a little bit proud of him?

Delilah is still testing a 6.8. I let her out for a little while this evening too. I'm thinking I might try letting her and Vernica out at the same time tomorrow. They usually run together, but I was wondering how they would do with Dixie out too. Do ya'll think it's too early to have the three out at the same time?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

you could try it. and just monitor for awhile. some seem to do fine, others need a little more time alone.


----------



## vickie gee

a mini dream come true said:


> Thank you Vickie. Sometimes it's hard for me to stay up on all the foaling too so not to worry.
> 
> Dixie and Vernica had their time out today also. Little miss Dixie really loves to keep her momma hopping to stay up with her. I think Momma wears out before baby. Either that or Momma says that's enough for now and heads to the stall and of course Dixie follows. It is so much enjoyment to watch them with their dynamics.
> 
> Dalton worked with Daniela for a little while this evening also. He kept saying he was ready to go to the show. We did some grooming too, so he is getting used to that part of caring for a horse too. And of course he loves to help feed. Dalton counts out the cups of feed for each one and we have a certain color of feed bucket for each one so he learns colors also. Can you tell I'm a little bit proud of him?
> 
> Delilah is still testing a 6.8. I let her out for a little while this evening too. I'm thinking I might try letting her and Vernica out at the same time tomorrow. They usually run together, but I was wondering how they would do with Dixie out too. Do ya'll think it's too early to have the three out at the same time?


Yep, that Dalton is quiet the little helper. Reminds me a lot of my five year old grandson.

My mares just don't allow another horse around their new baby for a week or so but yours could be different. No doubt yours will let you know whether or not she is ok with it.


----------



## Eagle

Hi hazel, I am trying to catch up with your girls. Dixie is just a dream come true and Vernica is doing great for a first time mum.

Dalton is a lucky boy spending time with you and learning so much





I have had no problems putting my girls together but just make sure they have plenty of space so Vernica can tske Dixie away to if she wants some peace. I remember Jenny had bug problems so just keep an eye on them so you can step in if needed.


----------



## cassie

WOW Dixie is just SOOO stunning! just perfect markings and such a lovely colour you must be so thrilled Hazel! I'm watching again today sorry for being slack would love an update on Delilah please




also how is April and her gorgoeus young man doing??


----------



## a mini dream come true

Miss Dixie is such a love bug. Her hair is sooo soft. I am in love with her coloring. She looks beautiful running out in the paddock. Momma is still pretty protective. I couldn't leave her and Delilah out very long together. May have to wait a few more days for that. And maybe by then Delilah will have her little one and It won't be such a big deal.

Delilah has done a little more shopping, but still has a way to go compared to April. Delilah is very edgey and jumpy tonight. Didn't want me to mess with her at all. Even after I got down eye level and talked with her. Not sure what that is about, but she did a few good rolls while she was out and she pooped alot today. None of it was cow patties tho. Her sides are not real rounded, but I'm not sure baby is in position yet.

April and Eddy are doing very good. Eddy is letting me give him a few sctatches now and doesn't run away quite as much. He's not the lovebug that Dixie is, but he has a wonderful personality. Very curious (sp). April is feeding him very well. I'll have to try to get some new pics of him to post. I don't think that Dixie has figured out that there is another little one close. She doesn't go close to that fence and Eddy doesn't nicker at her. Eddy just plays and pesters his momma.


----------



## mthowdy

You know, Mary was not very happy with me being near her udder the day she foaled. Also, none of the manure she passed before foaling was very cow patty like consistency- just a little looser than normal, but still formed.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you.



The day April foaled she didn't have any of the normal signs either. I'm just trying not to get too excited and be disappointed if she doesn't foal tonight.



I would love to see what she has been cooking for us.



. It seems like I have been waiting forever for her to foal.


----------



## mthowdy

a mini dream come true said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> The day April foaled she didn't have any of the normal signs either. I'm just trying not to get too excited and be disappointed if she doesn't foal tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see what she has been cooking for us.
> 
> 
> 
> . It seems like I have been waiting forever for her to foal.


Oh I know the feeling



but you also know that it will soon end, with the result being a little bundle of joy





I can't wait to see what she has been cooking too!

Now that I know how Mary behaves before foaling, and during pregnancy, I feel a lot more prepared for any potential future births with her


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yep. This is a learning experience for us all. And they may act differently next time. I am keeping notes to refer to next time, but I'm not going to expect them to act exactly the same each time. At least I'll have a base to go from and take it from there.

How is your little one doing?


----------



## mthowdy

a mini dream come true said:


> Yep. This is a learning experience for us all. And they may act differently next time. I am keeping notes to refer to next time, but I'm not going to expect them to act exactly the same each time. At least I'll have a base to go from and take it from there.
> 
> How is your little one doing?


She is doing great



Im about to give Mary her evening meal, and I'm going to sit in there for a bit with them


----------



## a mini dream come true

Enjoy you visit


----------



## Sandy B

Dixie is gorgeous!!! Love her color!!


----------



## cassie

big butt pressing from Delilah just now and now standing miserably.


----------



## vickie gee

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Poor Delilah, just still standing and watching little Dixie !! Come on Delilah, we're all waiting to see what you're cooking. I personally can't wait, as I just KNOW it's going to be another gorgeous baby like Dixie -- but this time with Tobiano and maybe Overo patterning. I'm hoping for a filly this time too so you can add another beauty to your pretty herd.
> 
> Come on Delilah -- wha'cha cooking???


I peeped in at her at 4:00 and she looked like she was waiting to be served breakfast in bed. Or maybe just studying the menu.


----------



## cassie

just tuning in, Dixie is soo cute! Delilah is sure looking uncomfortable these days... hopefully won't be too long before she pops!


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's been hitting 100 degrees Farenheit nearly everyday this week so all the girls are uncomfortable. Bless thier hearts It has been miserable all week. I've got new pics of Delilah. This girl is going to drive me nuts :arg! ! I thought April wanted to write a new chapter to the book,



I think Delilah wants to write a whole new book



. I've got to laugh or I'll cry.





















I'm going out to feed now and will test her milk and let ya'll know what it says.


----------



## cassie

oh geez Delilah!! what are you doing to us!!! your poor mummy wants to see your baby so you better start with that milk production Missy! or else!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well Delilah is still testing a 6.8 with the milk. We'll just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, that's what's so frustating. I'm not feeling any foal movement. Of course I felt foal movement in Vernica early and then nothing later in her preggers state. The same with Delilah I'm not feeling anything like I did with April. Maybe this is going to be a people friendly FILLY like Dixie



She doesn't want to kick like Eddy.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Let the girls out this evening and Delilah did quite a few rolls. Maybe she is trying to get this baby in position. She didn't finish her hay or grain today, but it was pertty hot. I'm not sure that it means anything. I didn't milk test tonight. It was so nice to let both girls out today. Vernica has decided that it's ok for Delilah to be out at the same time with Dixie. It was so relaxing to sit in the shade and watch them grazing and Dixie running and getting her exercise. She has a beutiful little run. A little upheaded and tail flaging. I'll have to try videoing it and figure out how to post it.

Eddy is doing really well. He is still shy about letting me pet him, I've got to get in with him more. He finally noticed Dixie today, but was not too interested in playing. There is a fence between them for a little while yet. I'm trying to be cauious about too many new changes. Don't want anyone freaking out.

Son Rise is home! And he is beautiful!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I will be taking pic tomorrow and posting so you can see our beautiful little man. He has slicked out and absolutely gorgous color Very deep rich looking dark red.


----------



## Eagle

Yippeee I can't wait to see pics of him



delilah looks great if only she would give up her pretty parcel.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

any pics yet? pllleeeaassseeee!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilalh did a little shopping last night. Let's hope she holds it during the day. She did some rolls while out this morning. Now I'm off to drive Son Rise.




Will take pics and post this evening.


----------



## Bonny

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Eagle

I agree Diane about colts being wilder in the tummy, Merlin was always jumping around yet I can barely see Odette's baby moving and when "she" does it is very delicate.





I can't wait for pics



Have fun driving Son Rise.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well it was way too windy to drive today. So no driving pics, but here is one of my beautiful slicked off Son Rise.






He is so pretty. Can't wait to drive him. I've already told hubby I need an inside arena



. We'll see if I get it



. Delilah is about the same this evening so maybe we're making progress


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Can't wait to drive him. I've already told hubby I need an inside arena
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll see if I get it
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is a big indoor arena on the way to town, its very nice; one of the first times Shayne and I drove past it after we were married, I pointed to it and said I'd like one of those; he about ditched the pick-up.






I didn't say I wanted it right now, just that it would be nice to have one.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I know what you mean Chanda. The hubbys freak because they know that eventually we will get one and they will gladly do it.



:rofl . Don't you just love our guys?


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> I know what you mean Chanda. The hubbys freak because they know that eventually we will get one and they will gladly do it.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl . Don't you just love our guys?


Well, the house needs a new roof, before I'll get an indoor; but perhaps in time, I'll get some of the extra goodies I want. Although, around here, I might be hard pressed to find a large enough flat piece of ground to build an indoor; everything is on a slope here.


----------



## cassie

how is Delilah tonight Hazel? wow your man is looking brilliant!!! that shiny coat is amazing! I hope you get an inside arena, I'm just hoping for a grass arena from Dad so I really hope you get your indoor arena from Hubby! LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

WooHoo!



Delilah went from a 6.8 this morning to a 6 this evening. She is getting closer. and she even filled her udder a little more today. When we got home and let her out she did about 4 or 5 good rolls. Maybe she's making sure baby is in position! I moved her to the fron camera so we would have a better view of her without Vernica possibly blocking our view.

Sorry no new pics of Dixie or Eddy, but I have pics of Son Rise. He is really green, so it will just take a little time to get him better. He still looks great.





















Country pleasure is what I think he would work well in. I had to adjust the bridle so he would keep his mouth shut. He was playing with the bit too much.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Love the pics. Thank you Diane.I am so excited to get him in harness. I'm not sure I'll make it to Nationals with him this year, but for sure next year. Want to give him the chance to get the blue ribbons he deserves.

Delilah seems to be breathing heavier than normal? Hmmmm.


----------



## chandab

Delilah is looking a bit aggitated. Perhaps its normal for her, as I don't watch the cameras much (sorry). And, sometimes you can see her heavier breathing, her markings help with that on camera. She's really swishing her tail.

Maybe you'll get that foal soon.

[she was looking more aggitated when I started my post, than by the time I hit enter.



]


----------



## a mini dream come true

She is usually very laid back. I've been watching the tail swishing. Last night she was pumping up and down. I've also seen some belly bite and yawning. Sooo Maybe.


----------



## chandab

She also just made a face at the camera (looked like flemen, but not sure as I only caught part of it as I was surfing my different windows).

I'm hoping tomorrow is nice enough to let my girls out on grass again; its been raiing for 3 straight days, not enough time between rain to let them out.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Maybe you'll get to let the girls out. If you don't want the rain right now you can send it our way. Then we'll send it back


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Maybe you'll get to let the girls out. If you don't want the rain right now you can send it our way. Then we'll send it back


We could use about a week without rain; we need to finish branding and get the pairs out to pasture. Its been too wet. We did brand some replacement heifers today, but they aren't as hard as the little calves (I can't believe they were dry enough to do, but we got it done).


----------



## Eagle

I am sending prayers Hazel for a safe and easy foaling





12.13 am and she seems quiet.

1.15am and still quiet

1.35am and she is down sternal resting. I have to take Alberto to school now.


----------



## AnnaC

All looking quiet at the moment - Delilah grazing. Come on Delilah, we deserve to see that baby after all this time!!


----------



## vickie gee

I just peeped in on her quickly. Her tail is swishing a lot and she occasionally bites at her legs, shoulders, and side. C'mon gal, we're waiting.


----------



## Eagle

5.10am and still no action


----------



## vickie gee

No baby yet? Waaaaaaaaagh. Where's the emoticons anyhow?


----------



## a mini dream come true

:arg!




This girl



Can someone tell me they have had a mare's ph drop to a 6 and then go up the next day to a 6.4? Please tell me I'm not losing my mind



. I think I need a drink and something stronger than coffee.


----------



## cassie

oh Hazel! you poor thing! mares this year I think are just sending us all crazy LOL come on Delilah time to have your baby now thanks


----------



## cassie

I can't get camera up... can anyone contact Hazel please?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie thank you I got a call. Is the cam up now?


----------



## Eagle

12.41 and cam is working fine Hazel.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Renee. I'm not sure what happened. I'm just glad it's back up.


----------



## Eagle

I will watch as much as I can for you but it won't be all night





Someone drove into my dad's hire car yesterday and broke the side mirror so I have to go and buy a new one otherwise the hire company will charge him a fortune. I just hope I can find a new one and fast.


----------



## cassie

oh Renee, how annoying! I bet you weren't able to catch the naughty person who did it either



hope you are able to get it fixed!!

I'm watching for the next hour or so Hazel



thanks for fixing the cam, its working great now



I still can't call you for some stupid reason



I have rang international from work before... don't know why it won't let me call you :s it alwasy just says phone is busy on both phones



 glad the marestare girls got through



sorry to wake you.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cassie, I'm so sorry you couldn't get the call to go through I am sure I can get international callls. Don't worry about waking me.



. That's why we have marestare



.

Tenee, sorry about your Dad's hire car. Hope you were able to get it fixed.

Thank you all for watching.


----------



## andrea loves minis

Hazel my mare did the same thing with her ph. I thought I was the only one or not doing something right. Daisy jumped from a dark 6.2 up to 7.2. Now fingers crossed she is back at 6.2 with a puffy hooha and swollen hot udders. Happy and Safe foaling!!


----------



## MeganH

I am getting so excited to see Delilah's baby! Come on girl- quit playing games!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl



Udder Madness. I love it.



:rofl I'll be checking progress shortly. Right now it is too hot to feed.

Andrea, thanks for letting me know that I'm not totally bonkers.


----------



## a mini dream come true

It's 7 pm here and still 99 degrees. If we just had some forcast for rain or thunderstorms that would be nice, but we just have the heat. That's the way it's been for the last couple of weeks. Being so hot it takes me twice as long to get anything done. I'm sure you have the same problem Diane. I receive trucks at work so a lot of my work is outside during the day. When I get home, I want to get out of the heat for a while.


----------



## cassie

take care in the heat everyone!! thats horrible weather for so early!

come on Delilah!! please have your baby now! pretty please! sending cool weather and foaling vibes your way hehe you can have some of our cool weather


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is still testing 6.4 this evening. Seems like she has more of V and her tail head is softer. not much resistance. Her hooha is a little darker. She really doesn't want me messing with her. If she would just realise, I'd quit messing with her so much if she would just show us her little bundle.


----------



## MeganH

COME ON DELILAH!! Let's get this party STARTED!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm with you Megan as I'm sure everyone else is too. Please Delilah we're waiting


----------



## LittleBittyBritches




----------



## a mini dream come true

*oooo tail wringing *


----------



## cassie

still no baby grrrrrr

you poor things! it must be so hard to sleep at the moment for you! think cool thoughts LOL we are sitting at an average of 15degrees celcius which is 59 degrees farenheight during the day and dropping down to 4/5 degrees ceclius 39.2 degrees farenheight at night time... are you feeling any cooler yet?

oh I know here you go


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie that is better. Delilah is acting a little strange tonight. Maybe it's just wishful thinking. Who knows. Can't really sleep anyway so doing a little extra watching.

Hoping all is well with you.


----------



## Eagle

You poor girls suffering in heat like that already. It is about 85°C here so not too bad so far. Cassie I love the fan






12.55am I am here watching for a bit Hazel


----------



## AnnaC

1.50am and Delilah grazing!! Maybe she is hoping that if she keeps munching at the front end it might push the baby out the other end! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

haha glad you liked it





Delilah acting very strange...!!! I'm at work doing end of month and I'm watching... come on girl! time to have that baby!

oh I think Sassy from Maple hollow is about to foal... maybe?

I'm going low alert with Delilah!

I see flehming!


----------



## cassie

ok Delilah do you really have to go make a lier out of me? now she is playing statues! great!!

and now Sassy is all quiet too...

ok girls I'M GOING NOW! (shh not really) stop drop and foal! the both of you! lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok full moon is on Sunday. Do mares like to foal on the full moon? Just a thought


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

will she make it till sunday!?


----------



## cassie

I'm tuning in for Delilah watch





its statement day here, so I won't be posting much but I will be stuck to my desk all day under a mountain of paper so I'll clear a little peep hole to see my screen and Delilah LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is testing 6.4



Here is a pic from this evening






What do you think?

Hi Cassie. Hope you don't get writer's cramp with all the statements. Can you do them on computer? The last week of the month and the first week on the month are our worst



. I understand all the paperwork and reports to go out by a certain time.



And when things don't come in on time



:frusty


----------



## a mini dream come true

Diane, I'm glad you can see a change. I wasn't sure


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm home so I'm going to let the girls out for a bit. Gates will be open so they may wander in and out.


----------



## vickie gee

Delilah, weeeeeeeeeeeeee're waaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiittttttiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Nothing major to report. Little changes and one day closer


----------



## cassie

come on Delilah!!!!


----------



## Eagle

12.50am and she just did a weird stretchy thing


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

how is she today?


----------



## a mini dream come true

*Delilah is still testing 6.4 this morning, but look what I found when checking her*






*WOOOHOOO* we are making definate progress


----------



## AnnaC

We certainly are!!





Come on Delilah - I think we have waited long enough!


----------



## Eagle

Wow Delilah is a moo cow! Lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah is still testing 6.4 this evening, but if possible her udder is larger this evening than it was this morning






. It doesn't feel hot tho. Her hooha is darker, but not blood red yet. We are definately getting there. Gson and Gdaughter are here tonight so maybe she will go so they can see the baby too.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh i hope so!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:whistling Thank you all I'm hoping I'm not getting everybodies hopes up. We'll see


----------



## AnnaC

*OH BRILLIANT!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW FILLY!! *



* :ThumbUp *



* :ThumbUp *

*Well done Delilah (at last!! LOL!!) *


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Eagle

I can't wait for the pics


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you all.



I am so excited and very surprised



.Not at all what I expected, but absolutely beautiful. Here are a few pics more tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle

Wow! She forgot the paint job! Lol congrats Hazel she is adorable, good luck keeping her clean.


----------



## AnnaC

She must have been a bit of a suprise Hazel! LOL!! But she is just perfect.





Delilah looks very happy with her new daughter and is being such a good Mum - still looking for hay to graze on though! (nothing changes LOL!!)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh, she's so cute! gotta see her "spot" pic


----------



## MeganH

Ahhh! CONGRATS!! I didn't have my cams up this am and missed it! Wow she is so cute!!


----------



## vickie gee

Wheeeeeeeeeeee! Congratulations Delilah and Hazel! I just pulled them up on cam. What a cutie!


----------



## a mini dream come true

We have about a dozen black hairs in her tail. No pic of that. One spot on her leg/chest and one spot on her upper lip.











And TWO beautiful blue eyes!!!!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! where did her color go? She's too cute. Guess that means its Baybe's turn next, send the filly faily to MT, please.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I keep reading about the pinto genetics, since none of us expected this almost pure white foal. We know she is tobiano/overo bred -- so she's not a maximum white sabino which she may appear at first glance. But there is a "dominant white pattern" in overo breeding, so it appears she has picked up that overo trait. She is just beautiful. I'll almost bet she is LWO+ and will go on to produce some LOUD color patterns for you in the future!!


You mix multiple white patterns and you just might get what Delilah produced. I haven't paid attention to delilah's markings and haven't seen the sire, but sabino could be in the mix; they can have all the pinto white patterns at the same time, so without testing its hard to say exactly what this little girl inherited.


----------



## cassie

how did I miss this!!!!!! grrr I'm shocked! what a gorgeous little filly! those tlittle markings are so cute LOL what a gorgeous little baby! yippeee Hazel! it must be very windy at your house today Hazel, everything is blowing around like crazy!!! please stay safe! I'll happily send you some of the rain we have just had over the weekend. everyone is wet and muddy and our paddocks look like pig sties LOL

congrts again on your gorgeous little filly!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks everyone mommas and babies are doing great.Dixie wants to make friends, but momma Delilah says not yet. Little miss DD and Miss Dixie love their scratches. They will stand to get the scratches. Eddy says I'm not buying any of that. Any suggestions on how I'm going to tame him?

Another question what does LWO mean? What do the letters stand for. Is this the lethal whtie I have heard about?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is the link to the foaling.

Thank you Diane. That helps me to understand a little better. "DD" is going to be her barn name. I'm Debating

Hot Spot Dandy

or

Hot Dandy Dot

or

Hot Dandy Debie

Some how I'm ending up with all these D names. I'll have to run down the line when correting one of them



like i used to do the girls if they needed correcting.


----------



## andrea loves minis

Oh Congrats Hazel..that's what I get for being away 1 day I missed it!! Congrats on your beautiful filly!!


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


>



Well, I ended up with lots of B names. It started with Bridgette my Australian shepard, then... Blue and Bob, our house cats; Bonny, a cremello mini mare; Brie, my new dog; and, Baybe. [had a grade gelding named Black Jack.]


----------



## Eagle

12.45am all is quiet, DD is hiding somewhere, Hazel you might have to spray her bum pink


----------



## chandab

Just checked cam, and this morning there is a black spot along the top of the picture, towards the middle. The foals are so cute.


----------



## a mini dream come true

We've had some rain and little DD is no longer white and Eddy is looking sorta brown and black











They aren't too sure about one another. I haven't tried letting Dixie and DD out together yet. Not too sure how the mommas will act and I don't want some one hurt.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

just lovely pics! mine love the rain!

just lovely pics! mine love the rain!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is just gorgeous, never mind the dirt - perhaps she wanted to add some of the colour you thought she was going to be born with, LOL!!

And Eddie looks HUGE - but what a handsome little lad!


----------



## cassie

they are both gorgeous!! can we see some pics of Dixie please??


----------



## bannerminis

Your little girl is GORGEOUS and such a pretty little head. You must be so pleased with her. And definitely lots more pics required.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Dixie and DD met today without the fence





of course they had to see who was faster





Then they weren't sure about one another





But decided in the end to make friends





it was fun watching them play and interact with each other and Diane you were right the moms got along fine.



. I haven't added april and Eddy into the mix yet. Not too sure about it. I know he wants to play too. I watched him while they were playing and could tell he wanted to play too.


----------



## Eagle

WOW Hazel those pics are fabulous! The girls look great and so sweet.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what beautiful pictures - the girls look great and I noticed the Mums doing a bit of together grooming! Can you run April next to them for a few days so they all get to know each other before actually being in together?

Keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you ladies. April, Delilah and Vernica have been sharing a fence when the girls are out, but April always seems to stand at the part that is not shared. She may go over for a bit, but then goes back. I let April in one time. She was still very protective of Eddy so I took her back out because I didn't want something to happen. This was about a couple of weeks ago with Dixie and Vernica.




Diane, I hadn't thought of a long lead line. I'll try that this weekend and see how things go. If they are good I'll post pics of the three together.


----------



## Wings

Can't believe I missed this when she was born, what a stunner!!!



:wub


----------



## MeganH

awww love all the pictures! They are so cute together! And I love how their mamas are grooming each other in the background.


----------



## chandab

They are so cute. Great pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies, I had to work today and got home late so they didn't get to get out and play like I had planned.

Wings, All three foals were born 2wks and 1 day apart. Starting with Eddy on May 3rd, a Thursday, then Dixie on may 18th, a Firday and last, but by no means lest DD was born June 4th, a Saturday. How are your girls doing?

Thanks ladies, I had to work today and got home late so they didn't get to get out and play like I had planned.

Wings, All three foals were born 2wks and 1 day apart. Starting with Eddy on May 3rd, a Thursday, then Dixie on may 18th, a Firday and last, but by no means lest DD was born June 4th, a Saturday. How are your girls doing?


----------



## Wings

Obviously your girls had it all planned out





My girls are looking good, we've just gone into winter now so they're all super fluffy. Eager for foaling to get here!


----------



## cassie

oh I love all those pics! thank you Hazel! I hope that Eddy gets to play with them really soon



can't have the little man missing out! poor bubba!!

dixie is just SOOOOO lovely! and DD is such a gorgeous young lady!! can we see how big Eddy is now please?? poor little man, I miss him!


----------



## Eagle

Some mares need more time




I still can't put Britt and Odette together cos Odette would kill Merlin if he went near Arthur



I hope she chills out soon.


----------



## a mini dream come true

April lost her last two foals and she has really been protective of Eddy. I think losing those foals has made her over protective. She still wants to stay between me and Eddy so I'm not going to push the issue. Like Diane suggested, when I let them all together again I'll have a long lead ine on April just in case I need to get them seperated quickly.


----------



## AnnaC

*Good for you Hazel in giving April plenty of time. Why some folk just wont understand that all horses are different - different ways, different likes etc - I dont know! I hate it when I see folks ask 'why doesn't my mare do/like so and so' (just because other horses do like and do so and so!), when a little common sense and understanding would soon sort the problem out. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!*

*I'm sure it wont take much longer for April to feel happy to let Eddy become part of the family, and a good idea of keepig her on a lead for the first few times you try to get everyone together - you will soon know when she is ready without anyone getting stressed or hurt. *


----------



## Eagle

I so agree Anna, what is the problem in giving them some extra time? We wait for 11 months so we can wait a little longer



Jenny didn't manage to put her girls together at all.


----------



## Wings

Exactly Anna!

I used to joke "horses are people too" to try and get some people to remember these guys can be just as individual as we are.

It's always nice to see owners taking care to do things to suit the horse... of course most of us around here wouldn't dream of offending a broodmare




Imagine what they would do to us the following year!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well, we tried the girls together for a little bit this evening.



I acutally had to get after Delilah to not be mean to April.



We did pretty good, but they will not be out together unless I'm there for a little while



. Delilah and Vernica actually discovered a part of the paddock they never go to and it has some pretty good grazing on it. April went right to it



. The foals stayed pretty close to mommas. It was wonderful watching them.

Dalton is putting the lead on Daniela by himself and bringing her out to graze. She is so very good with him and he with her. They make a good team.



. Getting excited to see how they do in the ring together.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Now if the mommas would learn as quick as the babies did

I really like this one. They all look so cute. DD and Eddy visited more






But of course Eddy had to show off his moves






and





he is such a mess






Watching them play and run and buck is relaxing. Helps to unwind at the end of the day.


----------



## cassie

NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are ALL gorgeous! I too love that pic of Eddy and DD! what posers! thanks for the pics Hazel I love your kids they are stunning!  xxx


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Cassie. I'm pretty proud of them. I just love to be out there watching them interact and coming for their scratches. Then off they go again.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Hazel, they look great, they are just way too adorable for words


----------



## chandab

OMG! Those pics are just too cute. Congrats.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what wonderful pictures - they make the perfect little trio!!





And yes, there is nothing quite so relaxing (or enjoyable) as sitting watching the babies play and interact together - bliss!!


----------



## Wings

Thos photos are great! And DD wants to come and live with me



:rofl


----------



## cassie

yeah more pics please Hazel



I can't get the cam up so I'm guessing youve turned it off... thats ok... but more pics please!!!! ;D


----------



## a mini dream come true

I've been having problems with the can and oldest gson weewedding so have been lax with pics. Will get more this afternoon.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Well, the wedding is over. Mathew ( this is Dalton's older brother) is on his honeymoon with his new bride



. Grandson Dustin is here for the weekend and helping get things done



. Farrier is due here in the morning at about 8 then he goes to New Deal for the rest of the horses



. I think I fixed the cam



sorry about mispelling it earlier. Me and that phone go round and round on the spelling sometimes.



We had to clean stalls so no new pics



. I looked at the waether a minute ago and we are suppose to get another thunderstorm in about 2 hours. It's headed our way. Looks like we might get another 1/2 inch or so. Just hope there is no hail.





Hey! We've got green grass now



. This rain has been wonderful. My back is looking very nice. of course the horse are thrilled to have something besides hay. I don't let them out all day on it tho. The cam should be working so you can see DD is growing and I'm not sure if you can see Dixie real well tonight. We turned the overhead light off to cute down on the bugs it attracts. I saw a blister bug this evening so we need to be careful with them around. I'll try to get some new pics tomorrow to post.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

awwww congrats! May God bless their marriage


----------



## a mini dream come true

8 down and 8 to go and they are all


----------



## cassie

oh I can kinda see them lol its a little bit blury. LOL whats a blister bug? glad we dnt have them here by the sounds of it... LOL

glad you have grass yippee! I couldn't imagine not having grass! I love our grass and I hate it when the mini's eat it ALL lol oh well.

congrats on your grandsons wedding! wow! very awesome!!


----------



## AnnaC

Belated congrats on the Wedding Hazel - and pics are great and very welcome. So glad everyone seems to be settled now.


----------



## bannerminis

The babies are looking fab and I love the 2nd pic too. All thats missing is a bottle of suds LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true

April is doing better in the herd. Delilah is still being a little bit tacky, but not bad. Here are some new pics. DD is not being nice. then











Then of course we have the two buddies






Son Rise is doing good with his driving. Am going to be hitching him this weekend for some more work. I'll try to get pics then. We are getting ready for a show next month in Glen Rose. Dalton, Shayna, and Amber will be going. It all the classes you want for a set price, so they will be showing a lot in different classes. Busy next couple of weeks.

Thanks for all the well wishes. I'll pass them on to Mathew and Alicia.

We turned the lights off in the barn for a little bit. Sorry it's not a great pic now. Maybe I can get some more christmas lights to put up there.


----------



## cassie

NAW thanks for the piccies! you might need to put some sunscreen on those gorgeous little white nosed babies with your sun, I should have done that last season with Penny will have to do it this summer





they are all so beautiful! are you going to repeat any matings next year Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry, I forgot that part. Juan and April will probably be repeated. Delilah, Vernica, and probably Daniela will be bred to Son Rise. I'm not sure about the other mare. Velvet is 17 now and I don't have any foaling history on her at all. Dolly is 3 (just) and Cloe is 2 so I'm not so sure about breeding either one of them this year.


----------



## cassie

oooh yay! more babies for you guys!! ok so who was the daddy for the babies this year? were they all Juan? and can we see pics of Cloe and Dolly please? all these hidden mini's I didn't know about LOL

very exciting!


----------



## Wings

I love your photos!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok. pics of Cloe and Dolly will be this weekend along with Velvet. For now here is a pic of Daniela. Pure Falabella. Not sure if she is preggers, but she could be.
















She is 28" of pure joy. Dalton simply loves her to death. He can put the lead on her by his self and do what ever with her. She would follow him to the ends of the earth. They are so very cute together. I will have to get pics of them tomorrow to post.

Anyway, what do you think of Daniela?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Diane. And thank you for posting the pic of Mohegan, he is so handsome. If Daniela is pregnant we will have a fantastic buckskin. Yea! I'm silly I just can't make up my mind which color is my favorite.



Each one is so pretty.


----------



## cassie

wow they are all gorgeous!! I can't wait to see what they have n I hope Daniella is pregnant


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo fingers crossed for Daniella - she's such a pretty girl.





Sounds as though you are going to be very busy next year Hazel - so exciting!! I wouldn't bother with the two youngsters, breeding wise, let them mature a bit and save yourself getting over exhausted when you will have all the others to watch!!

Hope all goes well for you at the show - dont forget we will need pictures.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies.

Anna I was thinking about letting the youngsters wait another year. I agree about letting them mature a little more and I'm not in that big of a hurry for babies from them. I've got to move some around that I want to breed. Son Rise is very vocal so I will move mares to him in New Deal.

That being said, the next decision is when



? We'll just have to see how it all works out. Mirrie and Quintin's wedding is set for August 11th






. Show is the 19 thru 22 of July and this is the 20th of June



. This weekend is already filled



and I'm not sure sbout next weekend.



. Think I may need to get the trusty old organizer out to keep everything straight.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

what lovely photos! next year will be exciting!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is a pic of Sonrise on our drive today. I'll post more tomorrow, but for now I've got to go to bed.


----------



## chandab

a mini dream come true said:


> Here is a pic of Sonrise on our drive today. I'll post more tomorrow, but for now I've got to go to bed.


Handsome boy. I need to get moving, and get to driving my geldings; one is already trained and the other needs starting.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel you both look great



I can't believe how beautifully shiny Sonrise is


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he's looking great Hazel - such a smart, handsome little man!


----------



## cassie

great pic Hazel



he looks great! and so do you so proffesional





bet he can't wait to meet his girls!!


----------



## bannerminis

Thats a lovely photo of your boy. Looking forward to more


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks ladies, have been I under the weather lately, so haven't posted much.


----------



## Eagle

I hope you are feeling better


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you feel better soon Hazel!


----------



## cassie

how are you Hazel? miss hearing from you and your babies and your handsome Sonrise!


----------



## bannerminis

Hope you are feeling better


----------



## cassie

coooeee Hazel!!! where are you? how are you? I think we need some new piccies of your cutie little babies pretty pretty


----------



## AnnaC

Hope all is ok with you and the chips Hazel?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi ladies, Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Things have really been crazy around here lately. Between being sick, wedding plans and getting ready for the show, it's all I have been able to do to get up for work. We leave for show Thursday so have been clipping and all the necessary things that need last minute attention. We've gone from one horse the first show to 5 this show. If we could just get them all together it would be soooo much easier. Two hour travel time every day and work is about to really get me down. Oh well we will get it done and be thrilled with the memories.

Here is an updated pic of DD and Dixie












They are growing so much and really the love bugs. love to get their attention and scratches. Here is an updated pic of Daniella. from the back. What do you think? could she have a bun in the oven?






Dalton is so good with her. They go every where. They have made a real connection. Son Rise is getting the miles on him. Hopefully we can take him to show in October. Dalton is entered in youth driving with Captain this weekend. It's a flat rate per horse show so everyone is showing a bunch. When we get back I'll be updating with lots of pics.


----------



## cassie

thanks for the pics Hazel, I'm so glad everything is going well for you guys





naw! I your girls are so gorgeous! wow Dixie is so dark! (well I think its Dixie...? lol)

realyl hope Daniella has a baby in there!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Hazel, the babies look fabulous!



I'm crossing my fingers for Daniella, but it certainly looks positive!

Good luck at the coming show, but do take care of yourself - it sounds to me as if you are doing a little more than is good for you.


----------



## MeganH

Aww DD and Dixie are growing! It is crazy how fast they grow. It is so good they have each other so close in age and play.


----------



## a mini dream come true

U update. Dalton took 3 First place in lead line. Amber took aa First and two seconds in liberty. Shayna and AMBER BOTH dq'd in Hunter. More updates tomorrow.


----------



## lexischase

Well I jumped on this bandwagon very recently, and missed a whole lot of fun posts! Hazel your foals are way too cute! Stunning color, wish I could kiss those tiny little muzzles!



Congrats!


----------



## a mini dream come true

New updates from the show. Everyone had a wonderful time with lots of fun. We learned at lot also. Everytime I think we have it figured out we have the opportunity to learn more. Lots of blue, red white and green ribbons and a couple of DQ's. I was Dq'd from the driving class, but that was where I learned alot also. Captain was acting up and me being nervous was not any help to him either. We need to work together more so we are comforbable with each other and have the faith we need in each others abilities. Here are a few pics from the show.


----------



## Wings

It's always hard when you're at the learning stage... but the best part is you always get better at that stage as you do learn! Congrats on getting out their


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Anna. I'll keep trying. Right now it's on to the wedding in a couple of weeks. Captain and I are suppose to lead the wedding prosession (sp) into the arena at Mirrie's wedding. We will be having big horses and a small horse with a Doctor's cart at the front. Ireally want this to go good. Most of the horses are around Captain on a daily basis. There is a fence between them tho so we will see how they act with no fence. Wish me luck.

Thanks Diane, it was really a lot of fun


----------



## cassie

Thats awesome Hazel





I so hope Captain is good for you n the wedding goes well





very exciting!


----------



## Wings

Wishing lots of luck, hope there will be pics!


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck at the Wedding - dont forget to give someone a camera!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

They have a photographer set up to take pix. The main ones anyway. Then I'll have mine there too.

I think everything will go well. Thank you ladies for all the well wishes. I will pass them on.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hazel, you and Captain make a beautiful picture driving. Your cart, harness, Captain and you...everything looks great...just super nice!! Is this your first show driving? Kudos to you for getting in there and trying!!

Congrats on your mini ribbons too!!! Whos the little boy? hes a cutie !!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thank you Ribbie, yes this was my first time in the ring. The little bjoy is my youngest gson. He also likes to drive.

Praticwent good with all horses.


----------



## MeganH

Congrats on the showing, Hazel! Love the photos! And I can't wait to see photos from the wedding! Good luck!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Just a few photos of the wedding. it went great with just a couple of hiccups. First the cake.






Then the pic of me taking the preacher in






Then the father and Bride






And finally the happy couple






We had a couple of the horses go down, but the only bad result was a broken shaft on my cart. The horses are fine.Thank goodness. Captain went down in the cart and broke a shaft. He just really wanted to roll. Got him up with no problems and Mirrie's horse saw Captain go down and decided to do the same. The only thing was she was stressing. We were able to get that corrected and the wedding went on. Got to love a country wedding on horse back



.


----------



## Wings

Beautiful pictures



:ThumbUp


----------



## cassie

lovely pictures Hazel



looks like a great day for everyone



and quite laid back 

naughty ponies, but I'm glad everything was sorted in the end.

did you enjoy the day?

now that everything is settling back down for you.... can we see some more pics of your cutie little foals please?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a great idea for a wedding - everyone looked so relaxed too which is brilliant!! Sounds as though it was a fabulous day for everyone - naughty ponies aside!! LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Everyone had a great time. Farrier is coming saturday so will get pics then.


----------

